# Επειδή ορισμένοι πηγαίνουν με χίλια...



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2009)

Συγχαρητήρια στους daeman και sarant που ξεπέρασαν τα χίλια ποστ!





Άντε, παιδιά, και εις ανώτερα!


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ που υπομείνατε χίλιες φορές τη φλυαρία μου. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2009)

Αμ, αυτός ο δαιμάνιος, από το απόγευμα το έχει αναγγείλει με πέντε ολόκληρα γιουτιουμπάκια και περιμένει τις επισκέψεις να του ευχηθούν. Φοντανάκι;

Εσένα να υπομείνουμε, δαιμάνιε; Με τον άλλο τι θα κάνουμε, που τον ακούμε και στέρεο...

Λοιπόν, να χαίρεστε την πένα σας και τα νιάτα τ' αντρειωμένα σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Ευχές και από το χρονικογράφο του χωριού.
Πάρτε και το σουβενιράκι σας. :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ, συνονόματε, δόχτορα!
Τελικά τίποτα δεν περνάει απαρατήρητο στη Λεξιλογία!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2009)

Ευχές κι από εμένα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2009)

Προτείνω να συγκεντρώσουμε όλα αυτά τα ευχετήρια νήματα (που έχουν να κάνουν με το κοντέρ των μηνυμάτων, όχι ονομαστικές και γενέθλια) σε ένα νήμα με τίτλο *Nulla dies sine linea* — «ούτε μία μέρα χωρίς μια γραμμή». Το είχε γράψει ο Πλίνιος για τον ζωγράφο Απελλή (αλλά κι εμείς... ζωγραφίζουμε!).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2009)

Νίκελ, πάω στοίχημα ότι όταν ήσουν παιδάκι πήγαινες στην παιδική χαρά (playground) και τους οργάνωνες όλους!  Και το ευχετήριο νήμα για τις γιορτές το έχεις πλέον ένα...  Αλλά, αν είναι να γίνει η ζωή μας ευκολότερη έτσι, πορκενό; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Νίκελ, πάω στοίχημα ότι όταν ήσουν παιδάκι πήγαινες στην παιδική χαρά (playground) και τους οργάνωνες όλους!


Εννοείς κάτι ανάμεσα σε nerd και herd (goatherd, shepherd).


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2009)

Ναι, να συνενωθούν σε ένα νήμα τα ευχετήρια για τις λεξιλογικές επιδόσεις των μελών, συμφωνεί και ο παρών herdnerd.



nickel said:


> Αμ, αυτός ο δαιμάνιος, από το απόγευμα το έχει αναγγείλει με πέντε ολόκληρα γιουτιουμπάκια και περιμένει τις επισκέψεις να του ευχηθούν. Φοντανάκι;


Επειδή δεν απάντησα κατάλληλα τότε που έπρεπε, αλλά το θυμήθηκα σήμερα με αφορμή αυτό ;):










nickel said:


> Εσένα να υπομείνουμε, δαιμάνιε; Με τον άλλο τι θα κάνουμε, που τον ακούμε και στέρεο...
> Λοιπόν, να χαίρεστε την πένα σας και τα νιάτα τ' αντρειωμένα σας.


 


Zazula said:


> Συγχαρητήρια στους daeman και sarant που ξεπέρασαν τα χίλια ποστ!
> Άντε, παιδιά, και εις ανώτερα!


 
Κι επειδή νιώθω μεν κολακευμένος που αναφέρετε την αφεντιά μου στο ίδιο κείμενο με τον sarant, αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση του "για χάρη του βασιλικού, ποτίζεται κι... ο γλάστρος";):

Ανώτερης _ποιότητας,_
θα εννοείς για μένα·
τα ποστ του "συνονόματου"
είν' όλα διαλεγμένα.
Μονάχα στην ποσότητα
θα συγκριθώ μαζί του,
μακάρι να 'φτανα κι εγώ
την πένα τη δική του.

 Απόσπασμα από την τρίτη πράξη του αρχαίου δράματος με τίτλο Sharingandbonding, που ανακαλύφθηκε τυχαία από ομάδα γεωαρχαιολόγων κατά τις ανασκαφές στην Παλαιά Γη και πιστεύεται ότι γράφτηκε πριν 21 αιώνες περίπου. Βρέθηκε σε αρχαίο σύστημα αποθήκευσης λογονίων*, στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της πόλης που τότε ονομαζόταν Κλεινονάστυ, σύμφωνα με άλλα αποσπάσματα που αποκρυπτογραφούνται σταδιακά. Οι παλαιογλωσσολόγοι συμφωνούν ότι το δράμα αυτό είναι ένα ελάχιστο μόνο μέρος της επικών διαστάσεων πολυσυλλογής κειμένων με τον γενικό τίτλο Λεξιλογία. Οι εικασίες ελάχιστων ερευνητών ότι ο αρχικός τίτλος του δράματος ήταν Sharing and bonding και η πόλη λεγόταν ευφημιστικά Κλεινόν Άστυ, αλλά τα κενά μεταξύ των λέξεων παραλείφθηκαν εξαιτίας προβλημάτων ασυμβατότητας ανάμεσα στα πρωτόγονα τότε προγράμματα ιστοπεριήγησης, κατά την αρχική συγχώνευση της μπλογκόσφαιρας, της φορουμόσφαιρας και του Web v.138.build 8432, η οποία το 2109 οδήγησε στη δημιουργία της Λογόσφαιρας όπως την ξέρουμε σήμερα, είχαν ελάχιστους υποστηρικτές. Οι περισσότεροι παλαιογλωσσολόγοι συμφωνούν ότι η εικασία αυτή δεν ευσταθεί, με κύριο επιχείρημα ότι οι ΑΑΠ** δεν χώριζαν τις λέξεις με κενά. Μια άλλη, επίσης πολύ μικρή μερίδα παλαιογλωσσολόγων προτείνει τη θεωρία ότι τα παράξενα, δυσερμήνευτα σημάδια πάνω από τα γράμματα ονομάζονταν τόνοι και υπήρχαν παλιότερα περισσότερες μορφές τους μαζί με άλλα, διαφορετικά σημάδια, τα πνεύματα (τι αλλόκοτη ιδέα! ότι οι σοφοί της αρχαιότητας έβαζαν ψάρια και στοιχειά πάνω από τα τυπογραφικά στοιχεία), μια θεωρία που απορρίπτεται από την πλειονότητα των ερευνητών σήμερα***.

*λογόνιο: η απειροελάχιστη ποσότητα πληροφορίας που μεταδίδεται μέσω του λόγου, αν και το ανωτέρω απόσπασμα κατατάσσεται μάλλον στα μποζόνια (από τον Μπόζο, διάσημο κλόουν της προλεξιλογικής εποχής).
**Αρχαίοι Αυτών Πρόγονοι.
***Στην κριτική κάποιων σύγχρονων λογογράφων ότι η παράγραφος αυτή είναι δυσανάγνωστη λόγω της ύπαρξης τεράστιων προτάσεων που θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να χωριστούν σε μικρότερες, πιο κατανοητές προτάσεις, αλλά επιλέχτηκε η συνένωσή τους για λόγους επίδειξης ή γλωσσικού σουσουδισμού (νεολογισμός που αποδίδεται στο εξέχον μέλος της Λεξιλογίας με το ψευδώνυμο sarant), ο συντάκτης του άρθρου απάντησε θρασύτατα: Μωρέ, δεν τα γράφετε εσείς καλύτερα; Εγώ πάω να μελετήσω Αστερικιάδα! 

Πηγή: _Γυρίστε τον Γαλαξία με Ουφοστόπ._ Σείριος, 4135.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2009)

:) Γέγραψας!






...και, ναι, οκ, ενώστε τα με τον ωραίο τίτλο!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2009)

Συγχαρητήρια και στον Costas που μόλις τα χίλιασε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2009)

Κι από εμένα! Παρεμπ, κάποια παρουσίαση της ενδιαφέρουσας νέας αβατάρας σου δεν θα μας κάνεις εδώ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2009)

Και ο Στάθης πάει με χίλια! Να τα αστρομυριάσεις, κοσμοναύτα μου!

Το σουβενιράκι-ενσταντανέ σου:


----------



## stathis (Nov 11, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και ο Στάθης πάει με χίλια! Να τα αστρομυριάσεις, κοσμοναύτα μου!


Χίλια μύρια νήματα..; Σπασίμπα! Ισχύς μου, πάντα, η αγάπη του λαού.

(Μερσί και για τη φωτό. Ωραίος βγήκα, αλλά γιατί σου ξέφυγε το 1000ό ποστ; )


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2009)

Συγχαρητήρια, Στάθη! :) Χίλες περιφορές γύρω από τον πλανήτη Λεξιλογία δεν είναι και μικρό πράμα!


----------



## stathis (Nov 11, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Χίλιες περιφορές γύρω από τον πλανήτη Λεξιλογία δεν είναι και μικρό πράμα!


Τι;!; Δηλαδή δεν περιστρέφεται η Λεξιλογία γύρω από μένα;;


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2009)

Για τον orbiting Στάθη, που ξεπέρασε τις 1.000 στάσεις στον πλανήτη Λεξ, _Το Κουτί_ των Orbital με την Tilda Swinton:




Και, για να τιμήσω και την αβατάρα σου, η μελωδία του Σοστακόβιτς που σφύριζε ο Γκαγκάριν στην πρώτη έξοδό του στο διάστημα με το Βοστόκ 1:




 
Καλές προσεδαφίσεις, Στάθη! :)



stathis said:


> Τι;!; Δηλαδή δεν περιστρέφεται η Λεξιλογία γύρω από μένα;;


Εξαρτάται από τη θέση του παρατηρητή, όπως πάντα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2009)

stathis said:


> ...γιατί σου ξέφυγε το 1000ό ποστ;



Ξεχάστηκα σε κάτι οικοδομικές εργασίες εξωτερικού... ;)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2009)

Συγχαρητήρια και στην Έλσα που τα χίλιασε επίσης! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2009)

Να τα χιλιομυριάσεις Έλσα (πάρε και το σουβενιράκι σου):







Μα να με προλάβει ο ακαταπόνητος γαλιδεύς --και σε κλωστούλα μου μάλιστα!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 20, 2009)

Ω, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
Μ΄αρέσει! Τα χίλιασα, εκκωφαντικά αλλά και γοητευτικά ταυτόχρονα, με μια σειρήνα... ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2009)

και άλλοι, πιο γρήγοροι, με τέσσερις χιλιάδες:

Να 'σαι καλά, Αλεξάνδρα, και πάντα τα καλύτερα να μας γράφεις! 
Και τα χειρότερα απλώς να τα γράφεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2009)

Τα στρογγυλά τα νούμερα έχουνε άλλη χάρη
ό,τι καλό σου εύχομαι, και στο μυριοχιλιάρι.

Καλημέρα και ευχές και από μένα.

Γύρισε ανάποδα ο κόσμος. Άλλοι τις εικόνες, άλλοι τις μαντινάδες. Αλλά με τα επώνυμα των παραδειγμάτων μας, τι να περιμένεις;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές και τις ανταποδίδω!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2009)

Συγχαρητήρια, Αλεξάνδρα, κι από μένα! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Συγχαρητήρια, Αλεξάνδρα, κι από μένα! :)


Ωχ, τον γαλιδέα τον ξεχάσαμε όταν ήταν η ώρα του!  
Πρέπει να συντάξουμε κανονισμό παρασημοφορήσεων...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ωχ, τον γαλιδέα τον ξεχάσαμε όταν ήταν η ώρα του!


Μην αγχώνεσαι, το 'χω όπου να 'ναι το πεντοχίλιαρο.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μην αγχώνεσαι, το 'χω όπου να 'ναι το πεντοχίλιαρο.


Όπου να 'ναι; Πόσο γρήγορα μπορείς να κάνεις 800 αναρτήσεις, δηλαδή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2009)

800 = 20 Χ 40
(και σε νήματα άμα λάχει...)
Μην τον τσιγκλάς!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2009)

Πολλές ευχές για τη μεταμεσονύχτια συμπλήρωση των πρώτων της χίλιων αναρτήσεων, στη Λοντρέζα μας, την SBE!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2009)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα! :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 11, 2009)

Η οποία SBE, παρατηρώ, είναι συνομήλικη φορουμικώς με τον αγαπητό ληξίαρχο δόκτορα, κι όμως μπόρεσαν κι οι δυο μέσα σε λίγους μήνες να γράψουν τόσο πολλά... chapeau!


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2009)

Σε ανύποπτο χρόνο κλπκλπ...
Αγαπητοί αναγνώστες, συνομιλητές και συμφοραζόμενοι, ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές 
Υπόσχομαι να αναρτήσω εορταστικό βιντεάκι αργότερα. 

*Ο δόχτορας είναι εφτά φορές ταχύτερος *
(ΟΚ, το εφτά είναι σχήμα λόγου).


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

Πολλές ευχές στην SBE με τι άλλο :); 
London calling to the faraway towns...




 
από το "μικρό Λονδίνο"  ...and I, I live by the river


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2009)

Επειδή πέρασε απαρατήρητο εν μέσω χριστουγεννιάτικων ευχών, *συγχαρητήρια στον Δρα7χ* που ξεπέρασε τις 2.000 αναρτήσεις στη Λεξιλογία και, με τέτοιο ρυθμό, θα μας αφήσει έτη φωτός πίσω του:

_2.000 Light Years Away_ - Green Day




 
Κι επειδή πού και πού μας ενημερώνει ότι είναι υπερήλικας ;), ορίστε ένα απόσπασμα από τη συνέντευξη που έδωσε όταν αποκαλύφθηκε ότι είναι ο γηραιότερος άνθρωπος του κόσμου :​ 
_The 2.000 year old man_ - Carl Reiner & Mel Brooks​



 
Περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=2000+year+old+man+Mel+Brooks&search_type=&aq=f.
Επισυνάπτω και το σχετικό σουβενιράκι.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2009)

Καλημέρα!
Ευχαριστώ το δαιμάνιο ιχνηλάτη γιουτουμπακίων για τις ευχές και τα τεκμήρια που ανέσυρε. Για την αποκατάσταση της ιστορικής αλήθειας και μόνο, να διευκρινίσω ότι ο συμπαθής συνεντευξιαζόμενος δεν είμαι εγώ (είναι εμφανές άλλωστε ότι δεν φέρει γενειάδα) αλλά ένας μακρινός τρισέγγονός μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2010)

*...και άλλοι με εννιά χιλιάδες...*

...αξίζει ν' αναλογιστούμε τι σημαίνει ακριβώς αυτός ο αριθμός για το φόρουμ.






Thanks, nickel! :)

(Δεν πρόλαβα το νήμα του εννιά, αλλά υπάρχει και η κουρτίνα Β!)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια στην Palavra για το τριχίλιαρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2010)

Να τα πολυμυριάσεις! :)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2010)

Και το σουβενιράκι σου. Η υπηρεσία καμιά φορά καθυστερεί αλλά δεν ξεχνάει... :);)


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]Η υπηρεσία καμιά φορά καθυστερεί αλλά δεν ξεχνάει... :);)


 
Καθυστερημένα Συγχαρητήρια στην Palavra!

Επειδή το δικό μου "μηχάνημα τηλετηλοψιοδιαυλοεπιλογής" ;) είναι πολύ προχώ και η "συσκευή τηλοψίας" την οποία ελέγχει πιάνει κανάλια από το μέλλον, δείτε την Palavra να τυπώνει και να δένει σε τόμους - με πολύ μεράκι, απαράμιλλη δεξιοτεχνία και ασυναγώνιστη ταχύτητα - τα Άπαντά της (_Todas Las Palabras de Palavra_), κάτι που έχει υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό της ότι θα κάνει, όταν φτάσει τις 50.000 αναρτήσεις ή τα 50 της χρόνια (το 2040! , όποιο έρθει πρώτο...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 27, 2010)

daeman said:


> κάτι που έχει υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό της ότι θα κάνει, όταν φτάσει τις 50.000 αναρτήσεις ή τα 50 της χρόνια (το 2040! , όποιο έρθει πρώτο...[/COLOR]


Χεχε, στα γενέθλιά μου θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμο αυτό το ριμάιντερ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2010)

...κι άλλοι με δυο χιλιάδες...




...εύχομαι στον Δαεμάνο να έχει πάντα το ατελείωτο κέφι που δείχνει με τις παρεμβάσεις του και, ιδίως, τα μουσικά αφιερώματά του!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια, αγαπητέ μας Daeman! Και στις 10.000!


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2010)

Ακόμα εκεί είσαι;;;  Ανασκουμπώσου! Ατιμάζεις το όνομα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ :) μετά μουσικής, ως συνήθως. 
Και μη μου δίνετε λαβές, γιατί ο δαίμων μου καραδοκεί. ;)

_Little Demon_ - Screamin' Jay Hawkins




 
Down in the valley on a foggy little rock
Stood a pretty little demon blowing his top
Fire in his eyes and smoke from his head
You gotta be real cool to hear the words he said​ 
He said (mumbling/scatting)
That cat was mad!​ 
He had steam in his soul for the one he loved so
He had death on his mind 'cause my demon let him go
He gonna run through the world 'til we understand his pain
Somebody help him get his demon home again​ 
He said (mumbling/scatting)
That cat- that cat was mad!​ 
He made the sky turn green, he made the grass turn red,
He even put pretty hair on Grandma's bald head
He made the moon back up, he even pushed back time
He took the frutti out of tutti, he had the devil drinkin' wine​ 
He said (mumbling/scatting)
That cat- that cat was mad!​ 
This demon felt good, 'cause he finally got across,
To the crazy little demon that the woman still the boss
Down in the valley on the foggy little rock
You can still hear the demon blowing his top​ 
He said (mumbling/scatting)
That cat- that cat was mad!​ 
He pushed back, brought in afternoon,
He even made Leap Year jump over the moon,
He took the Fourth of July and put it in May
He took this morning for a drive yesterday​ 
He said (mumbling/scatting)
That cat- that cat was mad!​


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2010)

*10.000!*







*Συγχαρητήρια νικ-ελ!
Να τα χιλιομυριάσεις τα νήματά σου, με κέφι, υγεία, και εμπνεύσεις!*​


----------



## sarant (Mar 23, 2010)

Χίλια μύρια νήματα μακριά απ' το κουκλόσπιτο :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια! Και στο ένα εκατομμύριο! (Ή λέω πολλά;)


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2010)

Όσες οι αναρτήσεις σου,
να είναι κι οι χαρές σου·
πάντα ν' απολαμβάνουμε
τις ρήσεις τις δικές σου.​ 
*



Ευχαριστούμε, Νικ-ελ.*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια (φτωχή λέξη, εν προκειμένω...) κι από μένα! Και για να θυμηθούμε τι εστί δεκαχίλιαρο, σε άψογο μοβ αντμινόχρωμα και με τον Ασκληπιό για τους όποιους παραλληλισμούς: :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια στον Αμβρόσιο για το τετραχίλιαρο! :) Τέσσερις χιλιάδες αναρτήσεις δεν είν' και λίγο — ευχαριστούμε, λοιπόν, για τη σημαντική συνεισφορά!

Η εικόνα, άσχετη — επιλέχθηκε απλώς λόγω της αριθμητικής ταύτισης:


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 16, 2010)

Χαχαχα. Κορυφαία η αφίσα... ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις καλές ευχές! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια, και εις πολλά περισσότερα. Το σουβενιράκι σου:






Εγώ θα προτιμούσω φωτό εποχής της Ζωίτσας, πάντως... ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2010)

Ω, γες! Ο Ζαζουλόγατος συμπλήρωσε...






ένα πεντοχίλιαρο αναρτήσεις (διακρίνεται *και* σε αυτό το χρήσιμο χαρτονόμισμα, μέρα που 'ναι).

Και για του λόγου το αληθές, το σουβενιράκι του:






Να τα πενηνταμυριάσεις, αγαπητέ Ζαζ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2010)

Και η Αλεξάνδρα συμπλήρωσε το πεντοχίλιαρό της:





_(στην εικόνα, το πρώτο ελληνικό πεντοχίλιαρο)_

(και το σουβενιράκι):





Υγεία και κέφι να υπάρχει, να τα πολυπολλαπλασιάσεις!


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ-πολύ!!!


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2010)

Και εις ανώτερα και πολλά περισότερα! :)


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για τα δικά μου, Δόκτωρ, και τα συγχαρητήριά μου στην Αλεξάνδρα! :)


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2010)

Προειδοποίηση: Το παρακάτω έπρεπε να είναι όλο σε λαδί χρώμα, αλλά θα ήταν κάπως δυσανάγνωστο. Επομένως, για να απολαύσουν οι αναγνώστες και την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια του αριστογατουργήματός μου (τρομάρα μου), αποφάσισα να το αφήσω μαύρο, σαν τη νύχτα, σαν την καλιακούδα και το μέλλον μας.

Καθυστερημένα, αλλά οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες μου σήμερα κατάφεραν να συγκεντρώσουν τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία. (Άτιμοι χαραμοφάηδες όλοι τους· τώρα θα τους δείξω εγώ τι θα πει "ελαστικότητα" στις σχέσεις εργασίας ).

Μετά από 5.000 αναρτήσεις, ήρθε η ώρα να αποκαλυφθούν μερικά στοιχεία για το παρελθόν της αβατάρας του αδμίνιστρού μας Ζάζουλα, του πασίγνωστου ZazCat (βλ. εδώ π.χ., και διάσπαρτα σε διάφορα νήματα του φόρουμ).
Οι ανωτέρω ερευνητές κατάφεραν με κίνδυνο της ζωής τους να φωτογραφίσουν και να μαγνητοσκοπήσουν κάποιες στιγμές της καθημερινότητας του ZazCat. Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες και τα βίντεο δημοσιεύονται κατ' αποκλειστικότητα για πρώτη φορά εδώ, άλλη μια παγκόσμια πρώτη στη Λεξιλογία.

Εδώ βλέπουμε τη σύντροφο του ZazCat, την άγνωστη μέχρι τώρα ZazKitty να γιορτάζει μαζί του τις 5.000 αναρτήσεις του στη Λεξιλογία, με το στανιό, βέβαια, αφού πρώτα τον επιτίμησε με υφάκι ειρωνικό και απαξιωτικό - ξέρετε, με το χέρι στη μέση και χτυπώντας νευρικά το πόδι στο έδαφος, όπως συνηθίζουν μερικές, μακριά από μας - για τις αμέτρητες ώρες που αφιέρωσε σ' αυτές τις αναρτήσεις, αντί να πηγαίνει μαζί της για ψώνια:



 
Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το πρώτο αυτοκίνητο του ZazCat, το αξεπέραστο ZAZ-965, μοντέλο του 1962, με την απίστευτη για την εποχή του ισχύ κινητήρα 23 ολόκληρων ίππων, στο σαλόνι αυτοκινήτου ΖΑΖ της Γενεύης!





κι εδώ ένα βίντεο όπου ακούμε το χαρακτηριστικό γουργούρισμα (purrrrr, meow) του κινητήρα του. Αυτό ήταν που ξετρέλανε τη ZazKitty, αυτό την έκανε να "πείσει" τον ZazCat να το αγοράσει.




 
Μόλις το αγόρασαν όμως, το ZazCar τής έπεφτε λίγο, ιδίως από τότε που ο γάτος-σύζυγος της γειτόνισσας αγόρασε το παρακάτω μοντέλο. Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε τη γειτόνισσα της ZazKitty, Pussy, να επιδεικνύει όλο καμάρι στις φίλες της το καινούργιο της τρόπαιο που έγινε θρυλικό στη γειτονιά (Pussy γα-lore):


 
Με τόση γκρίνια από τη ZazKitty, παρότι είχε ήδη κάνει το σκ... του παξιμάδι για να τα φέρει βόλτα, ο ZazCat τελικά ενέδωσε και βγήκε στη γύρα για καινούργια ρόδα και, ακολουθώντας τη συμβουλή ενός γκαζιάρη φίλου του, επισκέφτηκε τη μεγαλύτερη έκθεση αυτοκινήτων τής τότε ΕΣΣΔ: http://jalopnik.com/5215359/in-soviet-russia-junkyard-gets-down-on-you όπου βρήκε αυτό το μοντέλο (WYSIWYG ):



 
το οποίο ευνόητα απέρριψε η ZazKitty (δεν της άρεσαν τα αξεσουάρ του).

Επειδή κανένα από τα αυτοκίνητα που άρεσαν στη ZazKitty δεν ήταν ετοιμοπαράδοτο και ο χρόνος αναμονής ξεπερνούσε το ένα έτος, ο ZazCat αποφάσισε να μετατρέψει το παλιό ZAZ-965 σε muscle car και, όντας άριστος στα μαστορέματα και το car modding, στρώθηκε στη δουλειά. Έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο ασχολήθηκε για να πετύχει το πολυπόθητο αποτέλεσμα και οι πράκτορές μας κατάφεραν να βρουν το παρακάτω βίντεο όπου καταγράφηκε η τιτάνια προσπάθεια του ZazCat: 




 
Όμως, παρά τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες του ZazCat - μέχρι και διπλά σαμπγούφερ εγκατέστησε στο άμοιρο ZazCar - το αποτέλεσμα δεν άρεσε καθόλου στη ZazKitty, δεν είχε το μεγαλείο που ονειρευόταν η μανούλα της για κείνη. Αυτή η τελευταία κουβέντα τής manipulative ZazKitty έκανε το ποτήρι να ξεχειλίσει για τον ZazCat, που την παράτησε, μπήκε στο πειραγμένο, ζηλευτό από τον αρσενικό γατοπληθυσμό muscle ZazCar και βγήκε στη γύρα όχι για άλλο αυτοκίνητο τώρα αλλά για άλλη σύντροφο, νιαουρίζοντας παθιασμένα:
Εμπρός της γης οι δεσμευμένοι,
της γάτας σκλάβοι εμπρός εμπρός...

Περισσότερα, στις 7.000 αναρτήσεις του Ζάζουλα. Stay tuned! 

*Ευχαριστούμε, Ζαζ, για την κατάθεση της γνώσης και της γνώμης σου και πολλαπλάσια εύχομαι. :)*


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2010)

Είπα να συγχαρώ τον Νίκελ για το εντεκαχίλιαρο προτού προλάβει και το κάνει δωδεκαχίλιαρο... :) Σου είμαστε ευγνώμονες, Νίκο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2010)

Και χιλιόχρονη :) και χιλιόποστη ;)

Επιτέλους, η αυστηρά συμμοδερατόρισσα έγινε τετραψήφια! Έγινε *k18-1k*!
Και εις πολλά περισσότερα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2010)

Εντάξει, φαίνεται να έχει γίνει λίγο ντεμοντέ πια, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να επισημάνουμε τις τρισχίλιες αναρτήσεις του Δαεμάνου! Εις πολλές ακόμη, Δέσποτα! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2010)

Άντε, και στις 50.000 αναρτήσεις!


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εντάξει, φαίνεται να έχει γίνει λίγο ντεμοντέ πια, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να επισημάνουμε τις τρισχίλιες αναρτήσεις του Δαεμάνου! Εις πολλές ακόμη, Δέσποτα! :)


 
Ευχαριστώ που υπομείνατε 3.000 φορές την πολυλογία μου. 
Και τις ανοστιές μου. Ήρωες! 

Δόχτορα, σ' ευχαριστώ ιδιαιτέρως, αλλά με δεσποτάδες, δεσπότες και δέσποτες ποτέ δεν τα πήγαινα καλά. Ούτε με αδέσποτες, εδώ που τα λέμε. Κι αν με ξαναπείς δέσποτα, θα τον πεις Παναγιώτη, εντάξει; ;)
Σουβενιράκι; Δεν έχει σουβενιράκι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2010)

Παραπονιάρη!





*δεσπότης ο* γ) τίτλος αρχόντων, πριγκίπων και βασιλιάδων: (Λεξ. Κριαρά)
Και δεν ταιριάζει λες η προσφώνηση (παιγνιωδώς. βεβαίως βεβαίως) σε αδμινιστράτορες και μοδεράτορες ου μην και ιουτουβιδικράτορες;


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2010)

Σουβενιράκι! Ζήτω! :)

Τι το 'θελα; Για να φαίνεται το λάθος μου, που έγραψα ανάποδα τον στίχο, ο απρόσεχτος; 
Διορθώνω: Did they get you to trade... cold comfort for change / Did you exchange...

Να με συμπαθάς, αλλά θα το ψειρίσω πάλι. Αυτόν τον ορισμό εννοούσα με τους δεσπότες· τον άλλο τον έχω καταχωρίσει στους δέσποτες (και τους δυο μαζί απαξιωτικά στους δεσποτάδες). Εντελώς υποκειμενική η διάκριση, βέβαια. Μ' αυτούς να δεις τι καλά που τα πάω, τους αφεντάδες...
Όσο για την προσφώνηση, εμένα δε μου πάει. Να λέγαμε τις μοδερατόρισσες Δέσποινες, μάλιστα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2010)

Εκ του Κεντρικού Λεξιαρχείου ανακοινώνεται η (λ)εξάκις χιλιοστή ανάρτηση της Αλεξάνδρας! Γεεεε!
Να τις Λεξακισμυριάσει!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2010)

Επαυξάνω :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2010)

Εκ του Κεντρικού Λεξιαρχείου ανακοινώνεται ότι η μις Σπίντι Παλάβρα συμπλήρωσε τέσσερα χιλιάρικα αναρτήσεις και προχωρά ακάθεκτη! Άντε και στις παρά μια τεσσαράκοντα χιλιάδες και βλέπουμε...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ :) Πάω για τις υπόλοιπες 35.000 που μου λείπουν. ¡Ándale! ¡Ándale!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2010)

Το ότι το κεντρικό λεξιαρχείο δυσκολεύεται να συνδεθεί , ότι είναι παραμονές Δεκαπενταύγουστου κλπ κλπ δεν πρέπει να αποτελούν δικαιολογία. Ορίστε λοιπόν το αναμνηστικό σουβενίρ για τη δισχιλιοστή ανάρτηση της SBE, που είναι από τα πιο δραστήρια μέλη του φόρουμ. Εύχομαι υγεία και κέφι και όρεξη για διάλογο και αντίλογο!


----------



## SBE (Aug 13, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ! 
Ένδειξη της φλυαρίας μου ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2010)

Ο αυτοδιόριστος λεξιάρχης επισημαίνει το νέο ορόσημο που άφησε πίσω του σήμερα ο nickel:






μάλιστα, 13 χιλιάρικα!

...του αφιερώνει το *άζμα *πεντακόσιες λίγες και μία μείνανε* και υπολογίζει ΕΤΑ στα μέσα Οκτωβρίου, συνθηκών επιτρεπουσών, βεβαίως βεβαίως.

Καλά κουράγια και εμπνεύσεις...


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2010)

Έπεσες έξω στους υπολογισμούς σου, δόκτορα. Από τις 22 του Σεπτέμβρη. Επειδή ορισμένοι πηγαίνουν με χίλια, ακόμα και χωρίς να κοπιπαστώνουν συνώνυμα. (Ευχαριστώ τον daeman για την επισήμανση.)








Και επειδή οι κοπιπαστωτές είναι και παραχαράκτες:

Το τότε:






Και το τώρα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2010)

Μα είμαστε στη χώρα που καταρρίπτει πλέον όλα τα πλάνα!  Συγχαρητήρια, και σε πολλά περισσότερα! Και λευτεριά στα σκλαβωμένα νήματα!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια! Και μην ανησυχείς, η Ιστορία δεν ξαναγράφεται ούτε κι αν βρικολακιάσει ο ίδιος ο Στάλιν :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Έτη φωτός οπίσω σου
τσ' έχεις αφήσει όλους
αυτούς που σε πικράνανε
κι ακόμα παίζουν βώλους​ 
Τα βόλια τους θα ξεχαστούν
τα λόγια τους θα σβήσουν,
όσοι χολή σε πότισαν
δε θα το μολοήσουν​ 
Σε τούτη την οδύσσεια
να αρμενίζεις πρίμα,
μυριάδες να 'ναι οι μέρες σου·
κι ας μείνουν με το κρίμα​


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ! Λίγο πριν απ' αυτό υπάρχει ένα άλλο ωραίο τραγούδι, που αξίζει να το αφιερώσουμε στη Λεξιλογία. Απολαύστε πολυχρωμία.


----------



## Costas (Sep 24, 2010)

Nickel 13559+, να είσαι καλά να μοιράζεις έτσι απλόχερα τη νερομάνα που 'χεις μέσα σου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2010)

Α, ρε τεντιμπόη Δαεμάνιακ! Άντε και στον Νόμο 104.000!







Ζητείται προληξίαρχος αντιληξίαρχος. :) 

Εκείνος ο *Διαμαν*τόπουλος στους τίτλους, προφανώς καμία σχέση...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2010)

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη Ζωή Λάσκαρη στον τεντιμπόη


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2010)

Και άλλη μία καθυστερημένη συγχαρητήρια για τον λίγο παραπάνω δόχτορα, που δεν τον θυμήθηκε κανείς μας όταν έπιασε τις 6000!


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη Ζωή Λάσκαρη στον τεντιμπόη


 
Ευχαριστώ κι ανταποδίδω, crazy girl! 




Πιο πολύ απ' όλα μ' αρέσει ο σπάγκος στις κιθάρες και βύσμα πουθενά...


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2010)

Επειδή έχω πολύ καιρό να συγχαρώ τον ληξίαρχό μας (τόσες χιλιάδες καβάτζωσε χωρίς ένα σουβενιράκι, ένα βιδεάκι, ένα ευχαριστώ, βρε αδερφέ· ντροπή μου!), ορίστε μια τριπλή αφιέρωση για τις 6.000 αναρτήσεις σου, Δρ7χ. :)

α. 6.000 χαρλεάδες στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο




 
βου. Ήρθε η ώρα να αποκαλύψουμε σε όλους πώς καταφέρνει να είναι τόσο αεικίνητος και πολυπράγμων, 
σχεδόν υπεράνθρωπος. 




 
γου. Και μια που πιάσαμε τις αποκαλύψεις, ιδού μια από τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες του, μαζί μ' ένα ωραίο νανούρισμα. 




 
Στις 7.000 κάνεις πάρτι για την ονομαστική σου εορτή, έτσι; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2010)

Σας πολυμερσώ απαξαπάντως! ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2010)

Ορισμένοι πάνε με εκατό εκατό, αλλά και πάλι σε ανώτερα πρέπει να τους ευχηθούμε:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2010)

Το Κεντρικό Λεξιαρχείο ανακοινώνει με ιδιαίτερη ευχαρίστηση ότι η αγαπητή μας Αλεξάνδρα συμπλήρωσε τις 7000 αναρτήσεις στο φόρουμ. Άντε και στις 77.777! (Μοιάζει σαν να έχω ένα κόλλημα με το εφτά.)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για το στιγμιότυπο και για τις ευχές, αγαπητέ δόκτορα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2010)

Παρά την προδοσία στον γάτο του, και ο Ζαζ συμπλήρωσε το εξαχίλιαρό του (αλλά λόγω γνωστών προβλημάτων, το Λεξιαρχείο αργεί, οπότε ζητούνται αναπληρωματικοί εικονογράφοι :)).

Πολλές πολλές χιλιάδες αναρτήσεις εύχομαι.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2010)

Αναπληρωματική Λεξίαρχος παρούσα!
Ζαζ, συγχαρητήρια! Και στις 600.000 ποστ!


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα και Ζάζουλα, να τα μυριάσετε εκατομμυριάσετε δισεκατομμυριάσετε ζιλιονάρετε τα ποστ σας, 
πάντα ν' απολαμβάνουμε τα γραφτά σας! :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

While Nickel was on holiday for a couple of weeks, his fellow lexilogists posted his well... posts all over his house. 




 
Ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2010)

Και *ημιολιομύριος* ο Νικέλ!

(και σε ώρες που δουλεύουν τα αμερικάνικα λεξιαρχεία!)

Πάντα κέφια και δύναμη να 'χεις, να οδηγείς τη Λεξιλογία ψηλότερα, πλατύτερα, ειδικότερα, γενικότερα, μουσικότερα, αθλητικότερα, πολυγλωσσικότερα και φυσικά... λεξικότερα :)

Η αναφορά στο ημιόλιο έχει σημασία. Όποιος προσέξει τον σύνδεσμο, θα παρατηρήσει ότι ήταν το 6.000ό νήμα του φόρουμ... 6.000 Χ 2,5 = 15.000. Τυχαίο ; *Δεν νομίζω*!


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Λεξιλάγνος είμαι, αριθμολάγνος δεν είμαι. Ιδιαίτερα όταν γνωρίζω ότι οι αριθμοί μπορεί να προκύπτουν από ακατάσχετη φλυαρία ή να αυξομειώνονται από μηχανικές επεμβάσεις. Για να μην πω ότι είμαι οπαδός του Κομφούκιου, που λέει: «Καλές είναι 15.000 απαντήσεις, αλλά καλύτερες είναι οι 15.000 ερωτήσεις. Οι δεύτερες δεν θα υπήρχαν χωρίς τις πρώτες». Κατά τ’ άλλα, η χαρά μου είναι να βρίσκομαι στην παρέα σας. Καθόλου τυχαίο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2010)

Να και λίγη σωστή καλλιέργεια της αριθμολαγνείας:

*Talk show veteran Larry King signs off after 25 years*​
Veteran US broadcaster Larry King has presented the final edition of his long-running CNN talk show after 25 years with the cable news channel. The 77-year-old fought back tears as he told his audience: "Thank you, and instead of Goodbye, how about So Long?" President Barack Obama paid tribute to the star in a taped message, in which he said his show had "opened our eyes to the world beyond our living rooms". *Larry King Live has ended after more than 6,000 shows and 50,000 interviews.* [Συνέχεια στο BBC ή στο CNN] ​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2010)

:)

Με ευχές συμπλήρωσε τα χίλια ποστάκια της η Κρίσταλ και το κεντρικό λεξιαρχείο επανέρχεται με κόντρα ευχές και το απαραίτητο σουβενιράκι:


----------



## crystal (Dec 30, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ! Χαίρομαι που τα συμπλήρωσα με ευχές - ελπίζω να πιάσουν κιόλας! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2011)

Κοουτσάρει ένα από τα πιο δραστήρια ελληνικά ιστολόγια αλλά προλαβαίνει και να κάνει τις βόλτες του και από εδώ.

Ο αγαπητός sarant συμπλήρωσε το 2000ό του σχόλιο στη Λεξιλογία, που απαθανατίζεται δεόντως:






Κέφι και όρεξη εύχομαι, και για τις επόμενες χιλιάδες!


----------



## sarant (Jan 21, 2011)

Α, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, αγαπητέ Δόχτορα, με κάνεις και κοκκινίζω :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2011)

Με τις φορουμανακατωσούρες, τα φόρτωσε στον πετεινό (όχι της FFF) και ο λεξίαρχος και παρέλειψε να επισημάνει το 1000ό ποστ του φίλτατου *Ρογήρου*.

Ιδού λοιπόν το σουβενιράκι






και πάντα ουσιαστικός στις παρεμβάσεις σου, αγαπητέ!

(Περίμενα και να χαμογελάτε εσείς και να μουρτζουφλιάζουμε εμείς...)


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 30, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, αγαπητέ! 

Καλά να είναι η συναρπαστικότερη παρέα που μου έτυχε να γνωρίσω!

[όσο για τα καλαθοσφαιρικά που μάλλον υποννοείτε... όσο κι αν προτιμώ να είμαι στο 2-1 και με επόμενο ματς εντός έδρας, έχει ακόμη πράμα η υπόθεση]


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους χιλιάρηδες (αυτεπεξηγούμενο) και τους μιραζιέρηδες (δίλιτροι). :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for a thousand nuggets of gold.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2011)

Καλές περιοδείες εύχομαι, Ρογήρε, όπως τις ποθείς, εικονικές ή πραγματικές, με χίλια! :)

1000 mph - OK Go


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 30, 2011)

Μιλ Μερσί, Δαεμάνε! :) :) :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2011)

Χίλες ευχές κι από μένα (έχω δικαιολογία για την καθυστέρηση).

Και δωράκι από καρδιάς. Αναζητούσα κάτι αρκούντως μεσαιωνικό και εν ταυτώ ποδοσφαιρικό, και το βρήκα!






Ο Θέος, ως Μέγας Γεωμέτρης του Σύμπαντος. Καλιμπράρει το επόμενο φαλτσαριστό του Μέσι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2011)

Άλλος ένας ιδιαίτερα αγαπητός χιλιάρης! Αζ, να τα πολλλλλλαμυριάσεις!:upz:






Και φτιάξε μας μια λίστα με προβλήματα, εσένα φαίνεται να σε ταλαιπωρεί η αναβάθμιση πιο πολλλλλά από όλους!


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 14, 2011)

Earion said:


> Χίλες ευχές κι από μένα (έχω δικαιολογία για την καθυστέρηση).
> 
> Και δωράκι από καρδιάς. Αναζητούσα κάτι αρκούντως μεσαιωνικό και εν ταυτώ ποδοσφαιρικό, και το βρήκα!
> Ο Θέος, ως Μέγας Γεωμέτρης του Σύμπαντος. Καλιμπράρει το επόμενο φαλτσαριστό του Μέσι!


 

:):):)Χίλια ευχαριστώ, φίλτατε! Και το δωράκι άπαιχτο!:clap:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2011)

Καθώς απουσιάζει ο ληξίαρχος υπηρεσίας, απαξάπαντες οι Λεξιλόγοι συγχαίρουν το Θέμη που πέρασε τα χίλια ποστ!






Το σουβενιράκι αρχειοθετήθηκε, γιατί δεν ξέρω πώς να κάνω ρισάιζ και δεν ανεβαίνει, αλλά θα διαβιβαστεί στο ληξίαρχο όταν ανοίξει η υπηρεσία και θα ανέβει αργότερα :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2011)

Ο Θέμης τα εχίλιασε
τα ποστ του μες στη Λέξι
πάλι θα κάμομε γιορτή
η μέρα σαν θα φέξει

Ο Θέμης τα εχίλιασε
ήγινε μπλιό χιλιάνος
να ζιλιονάρει του εύχεται
ολόχαρος δαεμάνος

Είν' η σιωπή του μάλαμα
μα ο λόγος απ' τα χείλια
σαν βγαίνει του, ακούμε τον·
αξίζει γρόσα χίλια

Βεντέμες πάντα, Θέμη! χικ

Fiesta de la Vendimia de Chile Curicó


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 9, 2011)

Αυτό το παιδί γράφει με χίλια!










Ευχαριστούμε που είσαι μαζί μας, Θέμη! :) :) :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2011)

daeman said:


> *να ζιλιονάρει του εύχεται*


Δεν θέλω υπερβολές. Να τριλιονάρει το πολύ...


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την πολύ καλή παρέα που μου προσφέρατε στα καλά καθούμενα (κυριολεκτικά...). Και για το υγιεινό αλκοολίκι που κολλήσατε σε κάποιον που, όσο και να 'ναι, είναι επιρρεπής στις καταχρήσεις.

Κρύσταλ, Ρογήρε και Αζ, μην ξεχνάτε ότι τώρα είμαστε ισόβαθμοι. Δεν θα με στέλνετε πια για αγγαρείες, έτσι; Κι εσύ Άνεφ βιάσου να τα χιλιάσεις, γιατί άνευ την Άνεφ δεν μπορώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2011)

Σου τα είπανε όλα
Σου τα είπαν καλά
Σου τα είπανε πρώτοι
Ε, με γεια και χαρά!

_Επί τη χιλιοστή αναρτήσει Θεμίου Κεφούχου του εν Εσπερία_


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2011)

Χίλιασε ο νέος; Συγχαρητήρια!! :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2011)

Χίλιασε κι ο άλλος νέος, αν δεν το πήρατε χαμπάρι.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/10/13/1001/

Εγώ του τα 'πα εκεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια! Και στο ένα εκατομμύριο!


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 13, 2011)

Ω! Πολλά συγχαρητήρια! Έχουμε ακόμα πολύ υλικό για διάβασμα!


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ και από εδώ!


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

Για τον Σαράντ και το ιστολόγιό του, αυτή την _ωραία περιπέτεια_ - όπως γράφει ο ίδιος στην πρώτη πρόταση του επετειακού, 1001ου άρθρου - που τόσους και τόσες γοητεύει, διδάσκει, τσιγκλίζει, εμπνέει, φιλοξενεί είτε σαν σχολιαστές και συναναζητητές, είτε σαν λουρκιστές όπως η αφεντιά μου.

Να τα πολυμυριάσεις, Νικοκύρη, πάντα τόσο εύστοχα και όμορφα να διαβάζουμε στο πολυσυλλεκτικό, πολυγραφότατο και πολυδιάβαστο στέκι σου! Χιλιάδες ακόμα απολαυστικούς καφέδες να πιω με τόσο εκλεκτή παρέα, κι ας κάθομαι αμίλητος, άναυδος στη γωνιά μου.
:)

Επειδή στο επετειακό αναφέρεις και τις χίλιες και μία νύχτες και - όπως έχω δει πολλές φορές - τίποτα δεν σου ξεφεύγει:
άσε που είμαι και νυχτερινός τύπος

The Night Has a Thousand Eyes - John Coltrane







Κι επειδή τα αναμνηστικά γίνονται πιο γοητευτικά όταν τα προσφέρει εκπρόσωπος του ωραίου φύλου, και μάλιστα εκπροσώπισσα τόσο ωραία όπως η Τζένιφερ Κόνελι (αααχ...), ορίστε και το τραγούδι με τον ίδιο τίτλο (άλλη σύνθεση αυτή, ωστόσο, από άλλη εποχή και μουσική) από το _Dark City_ του Πρόγιας:

The Night Has a Thousand Eyes - Jennifer Connelly







Συμπάθα με για την καθυστέρηση, αλλά τις από καρδιάς ευχές προτιμώ να τις δίνω την ώρα που έχω την κατάλληλη διάθεση, όχι σώνει και καλά την ώρα που πρέπει.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2011)

_Καλα ρε Δαεμανε, λογικό να θες ωραίο περιτύλιγμα για το άσμα, αλλά να δέιχνει και λίγο ρεαλσιτικό το πλειμπακ..._


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> _Καλα ρε Δαεμανε, λογικό να θες ωραίο περιτύλιγμα για το άσμα, αλλά να δέιχνει και λίγο ρεαλσιτικό το πλειμπακ..._


 
The Director's cut adds detail and buffers the pace just enough to allow Dark City to breathe a bit. Two or three added scenes and extended character interchanges enhance our involvement and produce a much more satisfying experience. Some of the changes improve the tone considerably. Jennifer Connelly now sings The Night Has a Thousand Eyes for herself in the cabaret. She's not as professional as the replacement dubbed onto the theatrical copy, but her singing feels more up close and personal.

Released in 2008, the long-awaited Director’s Cut of Dark City became available to consumers on home video, and it fixed some of the problems in the studio-minded Theatrical Cut, but ultimately created more problems than it was worth. Jennifer Connelly’s voice is used when Emma sings “Sway” and “The Night Has a Thousand Eyes”, as opposed to Anita Kelsey’s original voice dub.

Προς σύγκριση:

Anita Kelsey - The Night Has A Thousand Eyes (Dark City OST)


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2011)

Ευχές για μακροέτευση στο ιστολόγιό σου και από μένα, sarant! Καλή δύναμη!
(daeman, Trane lives!)


----------



## sarant (Oct 16, 2011)

Δαεμάνε, με καθυστέρηση το πήρα είδηση, πολύ καλό δώρο, ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Κώστα, ευχαριστώ! Να είμαστε καλά να τα λέμε!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 27, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια στον Επτάκις Δόκτορα για το δεκαχίλιαρο — και για τα εκπληκτικά σημειώματα που περιλαμβάνονται σ' αυτό το δεκαχίλιαρο! :clap:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια, Δόκτωρ!


----------



## sarant (Oct 27, 2011)

Και από μένα τα συγχαρητήρια και ευχές για πολλά ακόμα δεκαχίλιαρα!

(Και να ετοιμάζεται και η επόμενη να μπει στο κλαμπ!)


----------



## Themis (Oct 27, 2011)

Μέχρι να πάρω είδηση τα 10.000 είχε φτάσει στα 10.014... Ακάματε παραγωγέ πολυδιδακτορικής σοφίας, όσα τα ποστοχίλιαρα τόσα τα ντοκτορά σου!


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Τα ευχαριστήρια, τα συγχαρητήρια και οι ευχές μου θα μπορούσαν να πάρουν και τόνο λίαν συναισθηματικό, γι' αυτό θα περιοριστώ να επαναλάβω το αρχικό του Ζάζουλα: Ευχαριστώ «και για τα εκπληκτικά σημειώματα που περιλαμβάνονται σ' αυτό το δεκαχίλιαρο!»


----------



## Palavra (Oct 27, 2011)

Κονγκρατσιουλέισιονς!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ! :blush::blush::blush:

Με τέτοια παρέα, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να βάζει καθένας μας τα δυνατά του;


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2011)

...
Αυτό το δεκαχίλιαρο να το εκατοστήσει, του δόχτορα η σύνεση όλους να μας τιμήσει.

Αφιερωμένο το Dance With Me από τους Nouvelle Vague, με τη σκηνή από το _Bande à part*_ του Γκοντάρ με την Άννα Καρίνα να χορεύει το μάντισον με τον Κλοντ Μπρασέρ και τον Σάμι Φρέι, με την ευχή να βάζουμε όλοι τα δυνατά μας, να χορεύουμε με κέφι και μαεστρία στα νήματα της Λεξιλογίας.






*_Bande à part_ is a 1964 Nouvelle vague film directed by Jean-Luc Godard. It was released as _Band of Outsiders_ in North America; its French title derives from the phrase *faire bande à part*, which means "*to do something apart from the group*."
:)


Το δαιμόνιό μου όμως δε μ' αφήνει σε ησυχία. Προσπάθησα να το φιμώσω, μέχρι και σε κολόνα της ΔΕΗ το _ανάρτησα_ για να σωπάσει, αλλά τίποτα, συνέχισε να τραγουδάει το αυθάδικο:

Δέκα χιλιάδες γκόμενες γυμνές
απάνω σε μια βέσπα
κι εγώ σε μια κολόνα της ΔΕΗ
πισθάγκωνα δεμένος, δεμένος ο καημένος...
Η αυτοκρατορία των αισθήσεων - Τζίμης Πανούσης :devil: :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2011)

Ως αυτόκλητος λεξίαρχος υπηρεσίας, ανακοινώνω ότι η (συνήθως) εκ Λονδινίου ορμώμενη SBE ξεπέρασε το υπολογίσιμο φράγμα των 3000 σχολίων και αναρτήσεων. Ιδού και το αναμνηστικό σουβενιράκι (δεν την πρόλαβα ακριβώς στο τριχίλιαρο, σχολίαζε από νήμα σε νήμα σαν πολυβόλο...):


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Ωχ, συνέβη κι αυτό!
Ομολογώ ότι έπαψα να μετράω όταν άφησα την μουχλιασμένη στέγη του Λονδίνου για τα κολλέγια της Κανταβριγίας, αλλά διαπιστώνω ότι η επιστροφή μου ολοκληρώθηκε, πίσω στο ιντερνέτινγκ και σχολιάζινγκ όπως πάντα.

Ευχαριστώ την ομήγυρη για την ευκαιρία να κάνω την ημερήσια ψυχοθεραπεία μου σχολιάζοντας. Άτιμη κρίση και άτιμη κενωνία, και άτιμε αποπάνω με το τρυπάνι μεσημεριάτικα, μου πήρες τ' αυτία.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

SBE, κοίταξε σε παρακαλώ στα εισερχόμενά σου. Η διαχείριση του φόρουμ σού έχει αποστείλει τη φόρμα που είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να υποβάλλουμε στην αρμόδια ΔΟΥ (Κατοίκων Εξωτερικού) σύμφωνα με την οικεία νομοθεσία (http://www.gsis.gr/forologikos_odigos/xrisimes_plirofories/genikes_plirofories/fylladio-greek.pdf) σχετικά με την είσπραξη ειδικής εισφοράς για όσους διαμένουν μόνιμα εκτός Ελλάδας και συμπληρώνουν 3.000 αναρτήσεις σε φόρουμ τού εσωτερικού. Α, και να μην το ξεχάσω: Συγχαρητήρια και να τα μυριάσεις τα ποστ σου!


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Ωχ, αμάν! Κίνητρο επαναπατρισμού!


----------



## Themis (Nov 18, 2011)

Δεν προλαβαίνουμε να πάρουμε ένα γαλόνι και οι ανώτεροι πολλαπλασιάζουν τα δικά τους σαν φιστίκια! Άβε τρισχιλίαρχε SBE, ο χιλίαρχος Θέμης σε χαιρετά.


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2011)

Εδώ κολλάει ίσως αυτό που είχε πει η Τζόαν Κρώφορντ όταν της είπαν ότι κάθε χρόνο όλο και μεγαλώνει: Το ίδιο κι οι άλλοι.
Έτσι και τα μηνύματα. Ολονών αυξάνονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2012)

Στις μέρες μας, και μόνη η αναφορά σε αριθμούς μάς αγριεύει. Είναι ευκαιρία λοιπόν να χαρούμε φορουμικά για έναν αριθμό, την επτάκις χιλιοστή παρέμβαση της αγαπητής συμμοδερατόρισσας, και να της ευχηθούμε να τις εκατονταπλασιάσει, με κέφι και ακρίβεια στον λόγο, όπως το συνηθίζει!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, δόκτορ! Με κάνετε και κοκκινίζω :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 23, 2012)

Και να τα εβδομηκοντακισχιλιάσετε!


----------



## Themis (Jan 23, 2012)

Εφτά 'ταν οι υπέροχοι, εφτά κι οι σαμουράι
Εφτά-εφτά τα ντοκτορά ο Δόκτωρ μασουλάει.
Εφτά λεν και τα θαύματα, μα γω τόσα δεν τα 'βρα
Οχτώ τα διπλομέτρησα, τ' όγδοο ...

Συλλεξιλόγοι, μου στέρεψε η έμπνευση. Βοηθήστε με να τελειώσω το ποιηματίδιον...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2012)

Themis said:


> Εφτά 'ταν οι υπέροχοι, εφτά κι οι σαμουράι
> Εφτα-εφτά τα ντοκτορά ο Δόκτωρ μασουλάει.
> Εφτά λεν και τα θαύματα, μα γω τόσα δεν τα 'βρα
> Οχτώ τα διπλομέτρησα, τ' όγδοο ...
> ...


Η Παλάβρα!
(Σιγά μην πιστέψαμε ότι σου στέρεψε η έμπνευση :))


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2012)

...φαντάσου, κι εγώ πήγα να του τηνε πω που δίνει συγχαρητήρια στον δόκτορα αντί για μένα, και να αποκαλύψω σκοτεινές και υποχθόνιες προθέσεις


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2012)

...
Seven veils she rips to reveal the truth
Seven zillion graces and unending youth
Adorn her posts in Lexi - lucky I'm her pal -
Generous and worthy, Pal's such a sweet gal

Θέμη, θε μιμούμαι, είδεθ;


----------



## Themis (Jan 23, 2012)

daeman said:


> Θέμη, θε μιμούμαι, είδεθ;


Είναι θωθτό να παινέθουμε, να υμνήθουμε, να δοκθολογήθουμε με όλεθ μαθ τιθ δυνάμειθ. Δεν είναι δα όποια κι όποια η επτακιθχιλιάθαθα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2012)

Themis said:


> Είναι θωθτό να παινέθουμε, να υμνήθουμε, να δοκθολογήθουμε με όλεθ μαθ τιθ δυνάμειθ. Δεν είναι δα όποια κι όποια η επτακιθχιλιάθαθα.



Theven million lawyerth thitting at her feet
To look up not daring letht her eyeth they meet
From her mouth ecthpecting definitionth true
When it cometh to contractth the'th one of a few...

I'm thertified, finithhed.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2012)

Και τα ρεκόρ καταρρίπτονται το ένα μετά το άλλο.






Δια του παρόντος λεξιαρχήματος ανακοινώνεται το μυριοστό ποστ (άλλως ΔΕΚΑΧΙΛΙΑΡΟ) της σουπερμοδερατόρισσάς μας, της Αλεξάνδρας.

Πολλές ευχές! *Να τα δεκάκις μυριάσει! * :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2012)

Και μ' αυτό σου το ποστ εσύ συμπλήρωσες τις 11.000! Να τα ενδεκαχιλιάκις μυριάσεις!


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2012)

Και δια του παρόντος η ταυτόχρονη συμπλήρωση ενδεκαχιλίων ποστ από τον λεξίαρχο με το λεξιάρχημα των δεκαχιλίων ποστ της Αλεξάνδρας, θα ήθελα να συμπτωσημάνω: 






Να τ' απειροχιλιάσετε και οι δυο! :) 


Εδιτ: με πρόλαβε η λεφτένενt υπολοχαγός Αλεξτένκεϊ+.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 30, 2012)

Εντυπωσιακό  Συγχαρητήρια εις αμφότερους, και εύχομαι εκατόν μύρια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2012)

Και άντε να πιστέψει άνθρωπος ότι η σύμπτωση ήταν πραγματική... Ευτυχώς, υπάρχουν τεκμήρια. :) :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και άντε να πιστέψει άνθρωπος ότι η σύμπτωση ήταν πραγματική... Ευτυχώς, υπάρχουν τεκμήρια. :) :)


Αυτά στην εξεταστική επιτροπή, Δόκτορα. Εμείς δεν πιστεύουμε στις συμπτώσεις. Για να μη σου πω κιόλας - κρατήσου γερά - ότι το μαχαίρι θα φτάσει στο κόκαλο. Τέλος πάντων,* να τα πολυμυριάσετε!*
Χίλια-χίλια να πηγαίνω και να πας
Να 'σαι ρήγισσα μεγάλη και εγώ να 'μαι πασάς.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2012)

Συγχαρητηρια! @αποπάνω: ως μέλος του αδύτου των αδύτων, σας διαβεβαιώ ότι όλες οι διαδικασίες είναι διαφανείς, ότι θα χυθεί άπλετο φως, αλλά θα φανεί πασιφανώς η αλήθεια και η ακεραιότητα των μοδερατόρωνε.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και άντε να πιστέψει άνθρωπος ότι η σύμπτωση ήταν πραγματική...






Συγχαρητήρια εις αμφοτέρους και τους δυο σας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

Από τα μυστικά ηλεκτρονικά αρχεία της _υπόγειας ραβινικής βιβλιοθήκης της Ζυρίχης_ (περισσότερα περί της ΥΡΒτΖ βλ. σημερινό Σαραντάκο):

6:08 μ.μ. *Alexandra* (που έχει συμπληρώσει 10.000 μηνύματα και θέλει να ποστάρει κάτι άλλο) προς *drsiebenmal*:
-- Ψιτ, ψιτ, κύριε λεξίαρχε! Γκουχ, γκουχ

6:14 μ.μ. *drsiebenmal *(που γνωρίζει ότι βρίσκεται στο 10.999ό δικό του ποστ και παίζει κατενάτσιο, αλλά δεν έχει πάρει είδηση τι γίνεται στο φόρουμ) προς *Alexandra*:
-- Αν δεν βρω κάτι καλό για το 11χίλιαρο, θα συνεορτάσουμε τους πέντε άσους... :)

6:15 μ.μ. *drsiebenmal *(που χρησιμοποιώντας τη φράση «θα συνεορτάσουμε» συνήλθε από τον λήθαργο και μπήκε στο φόρουμ, για να ανακαλύψει ότι η Alexandra είχε ποστάρει ήδη και πέρα από το 10.000ό της ποστ και δεν πρόλαβε να πάρει φωτογραφία) προς *Alexandra*:
-- Επ, σε έχασα!

6:16 μ.μ. *Alexandra* (όπως πάντα οργανωμένη, δεν αφήνει τίποτε στην τύχη, έχει πάρει ήδη αποτύπωση οθόνης και τη διαβιβάζει) προς *drsiebenmal*:
-- Να το!

6:18 μ.μ. *drsiebenmal* (απασχολημένος στην αποκατάσταση της ιστορικής αλήθειας με μπαγιάτικα υλικά και το φότοσοπ) προς *Alexandra*:
-- Θξ, ήμουν στο μπαλαμούτιασμα*. Και τι πιο ωραίο 11άρι για εμένα!

* Εννοεί, φυσικά: στην _ψηφιακή επεξεργασία του ληφθέντος αποτυπώματος οθόνης_.

6:16 μ.μ. *Alexandra *προς *drsiebenmal*:
-- Εγώ θα σου γιορτάσω το 11άρι!

6:22 μ.μ. *drsiebenmal* (που αρχίζει να συνειδητοποιεί ότι η ορθή αποτύπωση της ιστορικής αλήθειας έχει όρια) προς *Alexandra*:
-- Στημένο, ρεεεε!!

6:22 μ.μ. *Alexandra *προς *drsiebenmal*:
-- Αφού δεν είναι στημένο όμως.

6:24 μ.μ. *drsiebenmal *προς *Alexandra*:
-- Όχι. Αυτή είναι η πλάκα.

And the rest was, as they say, history...


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2012)

Ένσταση, κύριε πρόεδρε. Αν γίνει δεκτό ως έγκυρο το αποδεικτικό υλικό που προσκομίζει ο κατηγορούμενος από την ΥΡΒτΖ, θα πρέπει επίσης να γίνει δεκτό το ανευρεθέν στην ΥΡΒτΖ απολύτως συναφές τηλεγράφημα που απέστειλε την προηγούμενη ημέρα η Παλάβρα Κροφτ από τις ζούγκλες της Κεντρικής Αμερικής:

ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΙΣ ΔΙΣΚΟΥ ΜΑΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΤΙΚΩΣ -STOP - ΜΥΣΤΗΡΙΩΔΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΜΟΣ LIAISON PRIEST ΠΡΟΣ ΑΠΟΚΡΥΠΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΙΝ -STOP - ΑΝ ΣΜΙΞΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΧΙΛΙΑΣΤΕΡΙΣΜΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΙΔΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΣΟΦΟΥ ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΘΕΣΕΩΣ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΙΑΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ -STOP - ΕΡΜΗΝΕΥΣΑΤΕ ΤΑΧΙΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΗΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ -STOP - ΘΥΜΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΕΙΛΕΤΕ ΑΓΙΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΛΕΜΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΗΝ ΟΛΕΘΡΙΑΣ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑΣ -STOP - ΕΥΕΛΠΙΣΤΩ ΕΥΟΔΩΣΙΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΙΝ ΤΟ ΑΡΓΌΤΕΡΟ ΡΕΒΕΓΙΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑΣ -STOP - ΥΠΟΛΟΧΑΓΟΖ ΠΑΛΑΒΡΑ ΚΡΟΦΤ

Επισημαίνω δε ότι ο κατηγορούμενος όφειλε να λάβει και ασφαλώς έλαβε γνώση του περιεχομένου του ως άνω τηλεγραφήματος. :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2012)

ΥΠΟΛΟΧΑΓΟ*Ζ*; *Ζ*; Αποστολέας η Παλ Αύρα; Και «ακριβής» μεταγραφή δια χειρός Θέμη; Ποιος είσαι, στ' αλήθεια, Γαυράνθρωπε του Σαρτζ και τι τους έκανες, τους αγαπημένους μας Συλλεξιλόγους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2012)

Με την παραπάνω ανάρτησή της, στα πλαίσια ενός πληθωρικού διαλόγου, κυρίως με τον @panadeli, η αγαπητή anef συμπλήρωσε τα 1000 μηνύματα στη Λεξιλογία.

Ως αυτοδιόριστος και άμισθος λεξίαρχος, της εύχομαι καταρχήν υγεία και, στη συνέχεια, αδιάλειπτη διάθεση να συνεχίσει να συνεισφέρει όποτε μπορεί στο φόρουμ· τόσο με τις εύστοχες γλωσσικές της παρεμβάσεις, όσο και με τις μαχητικές πολιτικές της τοποθετήσεις.


----------



## Themis (Feb 7, 2012)

Ώστε η Σέκτα (μία είναι η σέκτα!) έγινε χιλιαστική. Καλό σημάδι, οικειοποιείται την προϊστορία της. Τώρα πάμε και για την υπέρβαση. Με το καλό να γίνει μυριαστική!
Προσυπογράφω τα του Δόκτορος εν σοφία ειρημένα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Αν και δεν συνηθίζω να γράφω εδώ, για να μην παίρνει αχρείαστες διαστάσεις το νήμα, θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω την anef για τη συνεισφορά της στα γλωσσικά θέματα, με την ευχή να πολλαπλασιαστούν και οι εκεί παρεμβάσεις της, αλλά και για τις προσεκτικές και εμπεριστατωμένες τοποθετήσεις της στο πολιτικό νήμα, στο πνεύμα που απαιτεί ένα τόσο δύσκολο νήμα για να μην ξεφύγει προς κατευθύνσεις όπου τα επιχειρήματα ακούγονται περισσότερο σαν άναρθρες κραυγές. Πάντα τέτοια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2012)

Ένας στρογγυλός αριθμός δημοσιεύσεων με μια σημαδιακή επιλογή. Και στη μυριοστή σου ανάρτηση Earion, με κέφι και υγεία!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 2, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια! Να τα δεκακισχιλιάσεις (δεν μπορώ να πω "μυριάσεις", το πήρε ο δόκτορας)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια, Earion!


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2012)

...
Earion, να 'σαι πάντα καλά, να μας τα λες καλά όπως πάντα!

Στιχουργικά δεν έχει καμία σχέση (αν και το We used to know εξακολουθεί να με αγγίζει όπως την πρώτη φορά που το άκουσα), για σένα όμως ήταν το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα με τη χιλιάδα:

We used to know / For a thousand mothers - Jethro Tull


----------



## sarant (Apr 2, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα -και πάω να δω και το άρθρο που μου είχε ξεφύγει!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2012)

Και από μένα!


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2012)

Φίλοι μου, σας ευχαριστώ. Το πιο σημαδιακό για μένα είναι που συμπίπτει η ένδειξη του χιλιομετροδείκτη μου με τα γενέθλια της Λεξιλογίας!
Θα με υπομείνετε και πάλι σε μια προσωπική εξομολόγηση;
Ερώτηση: Πώς καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι έχει παλιώσει στη Λεξιλογία;
Απάντηση: Όταν στύβει το μυαλό του να θυμηθεί πού είχε γράψει κάτι πριν από δυο χρόνια, για να πάει και να προσθέσει κάτι νεότερο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep!!


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια και για τον αριθμό και για το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων σου. Ευχές, να τα χαίρεσαι και να τα χαιρόμαστε όλοι για πολύ ακόμα.

Βέβαια, οι παλιές καραβάνες (με την παλιά παρουσία και τα παλιωμένα μυαλά) ξεκινούν με το πρόβλημα «μα σε ποιο φόρουμ το είχα γράψει αυτό;». Αλλά αυτό, σου εύχομαι να μη σου λάχει...


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2012)

Εαρίωνα, να είσαι πάντα εδώ ορεξάτος και να μας αποκαλύπτεις πολύτιμα πετράδια γνώσης.


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2012)

Είπαμε να περιορίσουμε λίγο τα αυτοπαινέματα και τις αριθμολαγνείες, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνείτε πως η εικιοσιπεντάκις χιλιοστή συμβολή του Νικέλ στη Λεξιλογία αξίζει μια απεικόνιση και τις ευχές να τις εκατομμυριάσει (έχει τρομάξει το μάτι μου με την παραγωγικότητά του)!


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

Πράγματι, ψαρωτική η λεξιλογική δραστηριότητά του! Καθαρίζει κανονικά για όλους μας:


----------



## sarant (May 2, 2012)

Και να σκεφτείς ότι είναι 25.000 κείμενα μεστά, ουσιαστικά, πολλά εκτενή -όχι κοπυπαστάδες από γλωσσάρια άλλων!


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Κι έπειτα σου λένε ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ. Λάθος, κυρίες μου και κύριοι. Και ιδού η λαμπρά εξαίρεσις! :up:


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2012)

sarant said:


> Και να σκεφτείς ότι είναι 25.000 κείμενα μεστά, ουσιαστικά, πολλά εκτενή -όχι κοπυπαστάδες από γλωσσάρια άλλων!


Όντως, αν βάλεις ένα μηχανάκι να αντιγράφει γλωσσάρια και λεξικά, μπορείς να φτάσεις και το ένα εκατομμύριο ποστ στον ίδιο χρόνο.

Συγχαρητήρια, Νικ, και σ' ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2012)

...
Tomorrow is a long time (Bob Dylan) - Nickel Creek 






There's beauty in that silver, singin' river
There's beauty in that sunrise in the sky
But none of these and nothing else can touch the beauty
 That we discern in Nickel's every try 

Bob Dylan







Nick Drake


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους. Χαίρομαι περισσότερο όταν τα κειμενάκια μου χάνονται μέσα στα δικά σας.



bernardina said:


> Κι έπειτα σου λένε ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ.



Αυτό και έτσι αμφισβητείται και αλλιώς αμφισβητείται. Πάντως, επειδή μόλις γύρισα από το σουπερμάρκετ, μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω: 

*Εν τω πολλώ το φευ.*

(Σου 'πα, Κίτσο, να μην ξεφύγεις...)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 3, 2012)

Συνήθως δεν είναι κειμενάκια, αλλά σεντονάκια. Αλλά είναι πάντα φρεσκοπλυμένα και μοσχομυριστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια στην Όλι για το πρώτο από τα πολλά, ελπίζω, ορόσημά της στη Λέξι, κι ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την επιλογή της να το χρησιμοποιήσει με τον τρόπο που διάλεξε! :)

Σοφός ο Θέμης, σοφός!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 8, 2012)

Καλά, πότε πρόλαβες;;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Αυτό το μυστικό αποκαλύπτεται μετά την 3000ή ανάρτηση στο φόρουμ. ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2012)

...
Δυο χρόνους προψές έκλεισε
μες στη Λεξιλογία
Χρόνους μεστούς και γόνιμους
με μπρίο μα κι ουσία

Χίλιες οι αναρτήσεις της
μυριάδες έχει ακόμα
μιλιούνια είν' οι χάρες της
καλόγνωμη στο δόμα

Της Όλι μας δα όλοι μας
ευχές με παρρησία 
δίνομε, να χαιρόμαστε
την άξια παρουσία 

:) :up: :upz:


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2012)

Όλι, γερά! :) :clap::clap::clap: :upz::upz:

Καλά να είμαστε και να επανεξετάσουμε το ζήτημα (δεν θυμάμαι ποιο ακριβώς) τότε που θα συμπληρώσεις 100.000 ποστ! :clap:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 8, 2012)

Δεν έχω λόγια να σας ευχαριστήσω! :wub: :wub:


Είθε οι ρίζες της λεξιλογίας όλο να βαθαίνουνε
κι εμείς ν' ανθίζουμε στα κλαδιά της!











 Lexilogia, dreamboat queen


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2012)

...
Επειδή ο Κώστας πάτησε τα 4.000 ποστ, η «Ωδή στη χαρά» από 4.000 φωνές:






Wem der große Wurf gelungen,
Eines Freundes Freund zu sein,
Wer ein holdes Weib errungen,
Mische seinen Jubel ein!
Ja, wer auch nur eine Seele
Sein nennt auf dem Erdenrund! 

Ευχαριστούμε σε! :up:

Κι επειδή τα πάτησε στο νήμα για την Κίνα, Μανταρίνικα στα 4.000 ποστ βολτ :






Το σουβενιράκι:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2012)

Η Μπέρνι πέρασε τα 1000 ποστ; Μα αυτή δεν γράφτηκε προχτές στο φόρουμ;

Όχι ακριβώς προχτές, αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι η Μπερναρντίνα είναι πραγματική πρωταθλήτρια με τη συμμετοχή της στο φόρουμ. Τόσο, που κατεξαίρεση θα δείξουμε για σουβενιράκι το 1007ο ποστ της· ομολογώ ότι δεν την πρόλαβα νωρίτερα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 24, 2012)

Κονγκρατσιουλέσιονς!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2012)

Θενκς, γκάιζ εντ ντολς!:wub::wub:
Ούτε κατάλαβα πώς πέρασαν τόσα ποστ (και πού 'σαστε ακόμα, χεχε :devil: )


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Με μέτρο, έτσι; Μην πάθεις μπέρνι-άουτ! :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα, τσηφ!
Μπαα, πιο πολύ κινδυνεύετε εσείς να πάθετε ό-μπερν-ντόους


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

bernardina said:


> να πάθετε ό-μπερν-ντόους


Τι μου θύμισε αυτό το «ό-μπερν»...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Και σ' ανώτερα, αγαπημένε μας δόχτορα! :clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2012)

Επιτέλους, κατάφερα κι εγώ μια φορά να απαθανατίσω τη σπουδαία στιγμή. Πολλά μπράβο και πολλά ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

Gmt, με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ! Να τα μυριάσεις!!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Gmt, με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ! Να τα μυριάσεις!!!!


Να τα κάνω 10.000 δηλαδή; ;):lol::lol::twit:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια, δόκτωρ! Κάποτε πηγαίναμε στήθος με στήθος, αλλά τώρα δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα να σε πιάσω :)


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 7, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Να τα μυριάσεις!!!!



Μεταφορικά, φαντάζομαι, το εννοείτε. ;)


Εύγε, Δρα! :clap::clap::clap: Εμπρός για τις εκατό χιλιάδες! :up:

Έδιτ: με πρόλαβε στο σχόλιο ο έχων έννομο συμφέρον. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να τα κάνω 10.000 δηλαδή; ;):lol::lol::twit:


Άστοκαλόδωμέσαούτεναλάθοσδενμπορείνακάνειοαθρωπος! :blush::angry::twit: Να τα ->10[SUP]n[/SUP]<- σεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ σας!

Παλ, μα πώς να αφήσεις την ευκαιρία να πάει χαμένη; Ορίστε, ερχόταν τρέιλερ ο Ρότζερ, έτοιμος να καρφώσει εκείνος... :)


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ευχαριστώ σας!
> 
> Παλ, μα πώς να αφήσεις την ευκαιρία να πάει χαμένη; Ορίστε, ερχόταν τρέιλερ ο Ρότζερ, έτοιμος να καρφώσει εκείνος... :)



άσε, τελικά σαν τον Χίλτον Άρμστρονγκ έμεινα... :angry:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 7, 2012)

Ντοκ, συγχαρητήρια και πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 7, 2012)

Εύγε δόκτορα - και πολλά και καλά!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια, Δόκτωρ! :up:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Μπράβο dr. Να τις κατοστήσεις -τις χιλιάδες. :)

Άλλα τόσα και θα φτάσεις τον nickel.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους.


Hellegennes said:


> Άλλα τόσα και θα φτάσεις τον nickel.


Σιγά, μην κάτσει να περιμένει...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2012)

Δεδομένων των ρυθμών σας, θα έλεγα ότι αυτή η δήλωσή μου θα έχει διαχρονική ισχύ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2012)

...
O δόχτορας επάτησε
χιλιάδα δέκατη έκτη
κι ο δαεμάνος εύχεται
να 'ναι πολλά τα έτη! 


Sweet little sixteen - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Themis (Nov 8, 2012)

Άστραψ' ο θιος κι εβρόντηξε, τα νέφαλα χωρίσαν,
καταμεσίς των πρόβαλε ο έμφορτος σοφίας
δόχτορας Ζιμπενμάλιος ο εφταδοχτοράτος.
Έχει δεξά τις θετικές, τις άλλες στα ζερβά του
τις επιστήμες οπού νους κοινού θνητού δε βάνει·
κι ομπρός η κοφτερή ματιά μελλούμενα εθώρειε.
Να 'ναι πολλά τα ελέη του σ' εμάς, φτωχούς βιλάνους,
οπού καψαλιζόμαστε στης γνώσης του τη φλόγα.
Μυριάδες να 'ν' τα πόστια του και γελαστή η μοίρα·
χρόνους να δίνει σε τα μας και δίχρονα σ' εκείνον.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2012)

Θέμη,


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ σας, Δαεμάνε και Θέμη. Για τα στιχουργικά, επιφυλάσσομαι... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2012)

Ανακωχή! Η Μπέρνι πέρασε τις 2000 πόστες. Να τις μυριάσει! :) :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Έλα Παναγιά μου! Πότε έγινε αυτό και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;:woot:
Φχαριστώ, καλέ μου δόκτορα. Και οι δύο χιλιάδες ήταν υπέροχες.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2012)

:clap::upz:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Palavra said:


> :clap::upz:



:wub::wub:


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 21, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια, Μπέρνη!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Και εις ανώτερες χιλιάδες, Μπέρνι [ή Μπέρνη;] :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ σας! Ε, μα συμβάλατε κι εσείς τα μάλα ;)

Ελλη, όλες οι καταλήξεις δεκτές. Δεν έχω Σύνδρομο Λαίδης εγώ!


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και εις ανώτερες χιλιάδες, Μπέρνι [ή Μπέρνη;] :)



Αν εντάσσεις το όνομα στο κλιτικό σύστημα της ελληνικής δεν πρέπει να το κάνεις "Μπέρνη"; Δε λέει να γράψεις της "Μπέρνις", λέει; Αν πάλι προτιμάς να το αφήσεις άκλιτο, τότε κρατάς την αρχική επιλογή σου. Να δούμε, βέβαια τι λέει κι η ενδιαφερόμενη.

Έδιτ: ά, απάντησε ήδη και επιδεικνύει τη μέγιστη δυνατή ανεκτικότητα! Tant mieux!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Αν εντάσσεις το όνομα στο κλιτικό σύστημα της ελληνικής δεν πρέπει να το κάνεις "Μπέρνη"; Δε λέει να γράψεις της "Μπέρνις", λέει; Αν πάλι προτιμάς να το αφήσεις άκλιτο, τότε κρατάς την αρχική επιλογή σου. Να δούμε, βέβαια τι λέει κι η ενδιαφερόμενη.
> 
> Έδιτ: ά, απάντησε ήδη και επιδεικνύει τη μέγιστη δυνατή ανεκτικότητα! Tant mieux!


Και, φυσικά, συμμερίζεται απόλυτα το σκεπτικό σου. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Σωστός για μια ακομα φορά ο Ζαζουλεύς.
Έτσι είμαστε εμείς οι Μπέρνεις! :twit:
Και νεκροί ακόμα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Αν εντάσσεις το όνομα στο κλιτικό σύστημα της ελληνικής δεν πρέπει να το κάνεις "Μπέρνη"; Δε λέει να γράψεις της "Μπέρνις", λέει; Αν πάλι προτιμάς να το αφήσεις άκλιτο, τότε κρατάς την αρχική επιλογή σου. Να δούμε, βέβαια τι λέει κι η ενδιαφερόμενη.
> 
> Έδιτ: ά, απάντησε ήδη και επιδεικνύει τη μέγιστη δυνατή ανεκτικότητα! Tant mieux!



Ναι, αν το κλίνω θα επιλέξω την ορθογραφία με ήτα. Αν και δεν θα έκλινα το συγκεκριμένο.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, αν το κλίνω θα επιλέξω την ορθογραφία με ήτα. Αν και δεν θα έκλινα το συγκεκριμένο.


Τελικά, το Μπέρνις το γέρνεις — ή όχι; :twit:


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2012)

Θα ξαναγυρίσω για ευχές όταν σκεφτώ κανένα καλό λογοπαίγνιο. Το μόνο που σκέφτηκα τώρα ήταν:

Μπλα μπλα μπλα (δίνουν; ψήνουν; ξύνουν;)
Τις σκέψεις της σπέρνει
Μυριάδες να γίνουν
τα πόστια της Μπέρνι.

Το 'παμε, δεν το 'χω!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα ξαναγυρίσω για ευχές όταν σκεφτώ κανένα καλό λογοπαίγνιο. Το μόνο που σκέφτηκα τώρα ήταν:
> 
> Μπλα μπλα μπλα (δίνουν; ψήνουν; ξύνουν ; )
> Τις σκέψεις της σπέρνει
> ...



Θα σε βοηθούσα, αλλά θα ήταν σαν να ευλογούσα τα γένια μου, οπότε το αφήνω σε κάποιον από τους άλλους ποετάστρους βάρδιας, για όποτε αξιωθούν.
Πάντως ευχαριστώ πολύ για το πνεύμα τις ευχής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Στα fora σαν παίρνει η Μπέρνι τη φόρα,
χιλιάδες ποστέρνει ποστάκια για δώρα,
επίσημο λόγο στα χείλη για φόρα
κι ευχήσου να μένει προσοδοφόρα.


----------



## Themis (Nov 21, 2012)

Μαλώνανε η θύελλα μαζί με τον τυφώνα
και καταιγίδα τροπική και Σάντι και οι άλλες
ποια να 'ναι η γρηγορότερη και φοβερή συνάμα
π' αθρώποι τρέχουν ομπροστά κι εκείνη από πίσω.
Πράμα δε μέλει εμένανε κι άνε σφαχτούνε ομάδι
η Μπέρνι η λεξιλόγισσα όλες τις βάνει κάτω.
Ο χρόνος της είναι ντετέ, τα πόστια δυο χιλιάδες
και η ταχύτητα φωτός στέκει μαραζωμένη.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Ουάου! :drool: Σπίτσλες (κι όμως, ναι, τα κατάφερες!) :laugh:

Σ' ευχαριστώ, καλέ μου Θέμη (I think... ;) )


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 21, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap: Να τα δεκαχιλιάσεις, Μπέρνι!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, καλή μου Όλι. (Και πάντα with a little help from my lexi-friends) :wub:


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2012)

..
The two thousand pound post B., Part I &II - The Ventures 






Through "The B that Launched a Thousand B's", I venture to express my best wishes (part A; beware of part B!) to B., 
the bee's knees, the busy bee that honors our wordsmiths' Lexi bee. 

Be generous, be kind, be joyful, be of clear mind, be you, B.! :up:
Que sera sera, whatever our B. will be, then gladly her wingman I'll be, what you will will be, B.! :clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2012)

Η στιγμή είναι ιστορική με βαθιές συνέπειες στο μέλλον που έρχεται. Ένα από τα πρώτα βασικά μέλη της Λεξιλογίας αποφάσισε να συμπληρώσει τα χίλια ποστ. Ως ευ παρέστητε στη λίστα των τετραψήφιων, Κομηβάλταρε!







Φτου! Έπρεπε να περιμένω να απαθανατίσω στις 10:00!


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 22, 2012)

Και με χρηστικό πόστι! :upz:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

Και εις ανώτερα, κόμη. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 22, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap: Μπράβο, Κόμη!! Τις καλημέρες μου!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 22, 2012)

Κομιλφό, καρηκομόων, 
κόμμι μασουλών, αθρόων
commentaires κομίζων κόμης 
κόσμησε χιλιάδα μία.
Και εις άλλα με υγεία! :clap:


----------



## Themis (Nov 22, 2012)

Άδων ενθουσιωδώς τον της Βερναρδίνης ύμνον, εισηγούμαι την θέσπισιν κινήτρων ποστοπαραγωγής διά της προαγωγής του κόμητος εις μαρκήσιον.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Themis said:


> εισηγούμαι την θέσπισιν κινήτρων ποστοπαραγωγής διά της προαγωγής του κόμητος εις μαρκήσιον.


Και εσένα τι θα σε κάνουμε; Από Θέμη Θεμιστοκλή; (Γιατί για μένα ξέρω: quarter ολόκληρο! Μπα, τα έχω περάσει τα 25.000...)

Αλλά και μόνο για το πανηγυράκι εδώ, αξίζει η ποστοπαραγωγή. Για ένα ποίημα από την Μπέρνη ρε γμτ.

Καλημέρα, κόμη μου. Και στα μύρια με την καλή σου παρέα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 22, 2012)

daeman said:


> the bee's knees, the busy bee that honors our wordsmiths' Lexi bee.
> Be generous, be kind, be joyful, be of clear mind, be you, B.! :up:
> Que sera sera, whatever our B. will be, then gladly her wingman I'll be, what you will will be, B.! :clap:



Be my guardian demon Daeman, and that'll be enough for me


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 22, 2012)

Themis said:


> Άδων ενθουσιωδώς τον της Βερναρδίνης ύμνον, εισηγούμαι την θέσπισιν κινήτρων ποστοπαραγωγής διά της προαγωγής του κόμητος εις μαρκήσιον.



Ο κόμης μόνον σε δόκτορα είναι δυνατόν να προαχθεί. (Δια τους γνωρίζοντας από "Γαλαξιακή").


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2012)

Και μάλιστα, δόκτορα γκουρμέ:






Σημείωση: το συγκεκριμένο δοκτοράτο δεν διατίθεται από το παρόν κατάστημα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σημείωση: το συγκεκριμένο δοκτοράτο δεν διατίθεται από το παρόν κατάστημα.



:devil:

Yup, this is the doctor...


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Ο κόμης μόνον σε δόκτορα είναι δυνατόν να προαχθεί. (Δια τους γνωρίζοντας από "Γαλαξιακή").



Doctor? Doctor who? You can count, Count ;), and when counting heads you certainly count for much in Lexi:

Count on me - Bruno Mars






You can Count on us 'cause we can Count on you. :laugh:

Mια που με πρόλαβε ο δόχτορας για το αναμνηστικό δωράκι, ορίστε μια άλλη πόζα της Six, the sixiest one of the Significant Seven, your personal assistant helper Helfer:

 



drsiebenmal said:


> [...] Σημείωση: το συγκεκριμένο δοκτοράτο δεν διατίθεται από το παρόν κατάστημα.


Δεν διατίθεται _*ακόμη.*_ Μεγάλο λόγο μη λες, γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να φας όχι ένα, όχι δύο, αλλά εφτά δοχτοράτα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα!
(Six? Not eight?)


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2012)

...
Eight is nice in the right places but Six is great all over, everywhere. 
And if Six was Nine, we'd be out of the straits by now, straitjackets notwithstanding.

There's also Seven of Nine, tended by another Doctor, but that's in an altogether different series.


----------



## Alfie (Nov 22, 2012)

Μακριά όμως από sixes and sevens.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_sixes_and_sevens


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2012)

*1-2-Κ*
Alex all the way!
Yeeeeah!
:) :) :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2012)

Ζήτω! Και μάλιστα σε ποστ που έχει απόλυτη σχέση με το αντικείμενο της δουλειάς μου :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 29, 2012)

:clap::clap::upz::upz:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια, Αλεξάνδρα! Και εις ανώτεραα. Θα μας κεράσεις κάνα νήμα; :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Και εις άλλα πολλά με υγεία και λεξιλογική συντροφικότητα. Θα μας κεράσεις κάτι πιο εύγευστο από νήμα;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2012)

Σίγουρα θα κεράσω, μην αμφιβάλλετε :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Και εις άλλα πολλά με υγεία και λεξιλογική συντροφικότητα. Θα μας κεράσεις κάτι πιο εύγευστο από νήμα;



Οι πνευματικές τροφές είναι πιο νόστιμες.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2012)

Εντάξει, εγώ θα πάρω και τη μερίδα του Ελληγενή. Αλεξάνδρα, συγχαρητήρια!! :)


----------



## Themis (Nov 29, 2012)

Εγώ φαίνεται δεν πρόλαβα το κυρίως πιάτο. Θα αρκεστώ στο προφιτερόλ της Παλάβρας.
Άλλοι άσπλαχνα καρφώνουν τα κοφίνια στη σειρά
άλλοι συμμαχούν δολίως και πλαγιοκοπικά
άλλοι ονειρώξεις έχουν με λερναία μια αράδα
μα η Άλεξ μας κεντάει τη δωδέκατη χιλιάδα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2012)

Εσείς με κερνάτε υπέροχα ποιηματάκια, εγώ μπορώ να σας κεράσω μόνο κοιλιοευφραντικά, και δεσμεύομαι :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2012)

..






Πότε δευτεροχίλιασε ο Θέμης δεν κατέω
εδά μονάχα το 'δα γω και βγήκα και το λέω
Δευτεροτριτοσκέφτομαι, εφταοχτωλογιάζω
ίντα ευκή να πρέπει του; Να γράφει, να διαβάζω! :)

Σ' ευχαριστούμε, Θέμη! :up:


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2012)

Δευτεροτριτοτεταρτοσχολίαζε σήμερα, και ξαφνικά βρέθηκε πενήντα ποστ μπροστά. He was on fire. Πάντα τέτοια, Θέμη μας.


----------



## Themis (Dec 4, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, να τα πολυ(εκατομ)μυριάσουμε!
Να συνθέσω μαντινάδα
για τη δεύτερη χιλιάδα;
Μπα! Δεν κάνει ο εορτάζων
να είναι και στίχους φτιάζων.
Οι ζηλιάρηδες θα λένε:
οι προαγωγές τον καίνε
κι είναι όλο καμαρώνων
τα γαλόνια του στιλβώνων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2012)

Του Θέμη εορτάζουμε τις δύο τις χιλιάδες
και όπως είναι το σωστό, τού λέμε μαντινάδες.
Μια μαντινάδα δεν αρκεί γι' αυτόν τον Λεξιλόγο,
με τη γερή του τη γραφή και τον μεστό τον λόγο.
Κέφια να έχεις, Θέμη μας, να έχεις και εμπνεύσεις
των Ευρωπαίων τα γραφτά να μας τα ερμηνεύσεις.
Με αναλύσεις στιβαρές κι ανάμεσα στα άλλα
να παίζεις χιούμορ φοβερό και κορυφαία μπάλα.
Ένα μόνο δεν γίνεται σ' αυτές τις εποχές μας
ψηφιακές να κάνουμε, να πιούμε τις ρακές μας!

Εις πολλά τα πόστια, Πανθεμήστατε! 
Γερός και δυνατός!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια σε Κόμη, Αλεξάνδρα και Θέμη! :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από 'δώ (και άσε κάτω το προφιτερόλ μου! )


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια Θέμη. Να τα πολλαπλασιάσεις. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 4, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Συγχαρητήρια κι από 'δώ (και άσε κάτω το προφιτερόλ μου! )



Χαχαχα! Με εκφράζει απόλυτα η αγαπητή μοδερατόρισσα, αν και, να ξέρετε, η υφαρπαγή προφιτερόλ δεν είναι κλοπή, είναι απαλλοτρίωση! Συγχαρητήρια!


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 4, 2012)

Ναι αλλά με τις μαντινάδες σας μας προκαλείτε κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας, και με τι μούτρα να βγούμε να συγχαρούμε εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί; :-D :-D
Συγχαρητήρια κι από εμένα στους πολλακισχιλιάσαντες!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Ναι αλλά με τις μαντινάδες σας μας προκαλείτε κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας, και με τι μούτρα να βγούμε να συγχαρούμε εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί;


Άσε, πίκρα σού λέω! Με τόσους στιχοπλόκους εδώ μέσα, έχω κομπλεξαριστεί άσχημα κι εγώ.

Συγχαρητήρια, Θέμη!


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Ναι αλλά με τις μαντινάδες σας μας προκαλείτε κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας, και με τι μούτρα να βγούμε να συγχαρούμε εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί; :-D :-D...



Ε και; Είπε κανείς ότι η ικανότητα για μαντινάδες είναι κριτήριο αξίας; Ή νομίζετε πως όσοι δεν την έχουν δεν ψαρώνουν όσους την έχουν με τις ικανότητές τους σε άλλα πράγματα; Τους ψαρώνουν, ασφαλώς, αλλά το ξεπερνάμε και κοιτάμε να προσφέρουμε ο καθείς ό,τι καλύτερο μπορεί στην παρέα, στην πλατιά αγκαλιά της Λεξιλογίας που μας φιλοξενεί όλους. Συναγωνιστές είμαστε, όχι ανταγωνιστές. Άλλοι είναι οπλίτες, άλλοι τοξότες, άλλοι ιππείς, άλλοι εφοδιαστές κ.ο.κ., έκαστος στο είδος του και ο Λουμίδης να φέρνει καφέδες, πολλούς καφέδες. Στο κάτω κάτω, αν ήμασταν όλοι ίδιοι, αν είχαμε όλοι τις ίδιες δυνατότητες στους ίδιους τομείς, θα ήταν πολύ βαρετό το τακίμι και το μπιριμπίρι μας. Για μένα άλλωστε, μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει η στάση καθενός απέναντι στα άλλα μέλη, η συντροφικότητα και η διάθεση αλληλοβοήθειας, παρά οι γνώσεις και οι ικανότητες. Nuff said. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 5, 2012)

daeman said:


> στηνπλατιά αγκαλιά της Λεξιλογίας που μας φιλοξενεί όλους, συναγωνιστές είμαστε, όχι ανταγωνιστές.



Θα μπορούσε να 'ναι σήμα. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 5, 2012)

daeman said:


> Για μένα άλλωστε, μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει η στάση καθενός απέναντι στα άλλα μέλη, η συντροφικότητα και η διάθεση αλληλοβοήθειας, παρά οι γνώσεις και οι ικανότητες. Nuff said. :)



Μα φυσικά! Ποιος διαφώνησε; Αυτό δεν είναι που μας τραβάει όλους εδώ; Αλλά ειδικά σ' αυτό το μοναδικό, ιδιαίτερο νήμα, θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να γράψω κάτι περισσότερο από ένα φτωχικό «Συγχαρητήρια» γιατί, όπως και να το κάνεις, άνθρωποι που δημοσιεύουν χιλιάδες αναρτήσεις σε τέτοιο επίπεδο λόγου και ήθους το αξίζουν - γι' αυτό ζηλεύω τους μαντιναδοπλάστες! :up:


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> γι' αυτό ζηλεύω τους μαντιναδοπλάστες! :up:


Κι εγώ τους ζηλεύω — κι ας λένε οι κακές γλώσσες ότι προτιμώ τους ζαχαροπλάστες.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κι εγώ τους ζηλεύω — κι ας λένε οι κακές γλώσσες ότι προτιμώ τους ζαχαροπλάστες.


Εγώ πειράζει που προτιμώ τις ζαχαροπλάστριες, να πλάθουνε; 
Φάτε εσείς προφιτερόλ κι ανωκατωτελείες.


----------



## Themis (Dec 5, 2012)

Από καρδιάς ευχαριστώ όλους τους λεξιπόρους, εξίσου τους κοινούς θνητούς και τους μαντιναδόρους


----------



## bernardina (Dec 6, 2012)

Αν έχεις τα θεμέλια 
γεροθεμελιωμένα 
τα λόγια ακριβοδίκαια
και καλοζυγιασμένα
σαν να κρατάς τη ζυγαριά
της Θέμιδας στο χέρι
τότε θα είσ' ο Θέμης μας
της Λέξι το αστέρι.
Θα 'χεις το χιούμορ κοφτερό
θα λες και μαντινάδες
και θα τα κάνεις εύκολα
τα πόστια δυο χιλιάδες.
Άντε, με το καλό και τρεις
και τέσσερις και έξι
και να κερνάς προφιτερόλ
ολόκληρη τη Λέξι!


----------



## Themis (Dec 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...] και να κερνάς προφιτερόλ
> ολόκληρη τη Λέξι!


Τι γίνεται όμως αν μια γάτα λεξιλόγισσα έχει ήδη εξαντλήσει την ποσότητα προφιτερόλ που αντιστοιχεί ευλόγως σε εφτά ζωές;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2012)

Πετάγομαι αυθορμήτως για να πω ότι δεν ξέρω για ποια μιλάτε :inno:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 7, 2012)

Themis said:


> Τι γίνεται όμως αν μια γάτα λεξιλόγισσα έχει ήδη εξαντλήσει την ποσότητα προφιτερόλ που αντιστοιχεί ευλόγως σε εφτά ζωές;



Απλώς την κερνάς ένα μεταφιτερόλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2012)

*Τριάντα χιλιάδες συμπλήρωσε ο Νίκελ*

*Τριάντα χιλιάδες* πόστια στη Λεξιλογία συμπλήρωσε ο Νίκελ! Ένας απίστευτος αριθμός, ιδιαίτερα όταν αναλογιστεί κανείς πόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό από αυτά είναι πρωτότυπα, πλήρη άρθρα ή εξίσου πλήρεις και αποτελεσματικές παρεμβάσεις σε συζητήσεις (όχι μόνο και πάντα γλωσσικές), αλλά και πόσες από τις μικρές και σύντομες συμμετοχές του δεν είναι καλομελετημένα λογοπαίγνια ή στοχευμένες υποδείξεις που ξαναφέρνουν κάποια θαλασσοτσακισμένα νήματα στη ρότα τους.

Του εύχομαι υγεία και μακροημέρευση και, κυρίως, κέφι και εμπνεύσεις γι' αυτή την περιπέτεια που εμπνεύστηκε και συνεχίζει να στηρίζει ακατάβλητος και του χαρίζω το ειδικό γραμματόσημο που εκδόθηκε, ειδικά γι' αυτή την περίσταση, από τα ταχυδρομεία του Σαν Σερίφε (η ισοτιμία Lx/€ κυμαίνεται θεματικά):







Ακολουθούν τα σχετικά ληξιαρχικά πιστοποιητικά:

*30.000:*





και κατεξαίρεση, επειδή τέτοια στρογγυλά νούμερα είναι, πώς να το κάνουμε, φετίχ:

*29.999:*


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένας απίστευτος αριθμός, ιδιαίτερα όταν αναλογιστεί κανείς πόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό από αυτά είναι πρωτότυπα, πλήρη άρθρα...


Όντως, αυτό μετράει πολύ...

Συγχαρητήρια, Nickel! Και στις 300.000!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια, nickel (για την περίσταση μέχρι και κόμμα έβαλα)! Άντε και στα 100.000! Η διαδικτυακή ύπαρξή σου είναι θησαυρός για τους απανταχού λεξιλογιστές, μέλη της Λεξιλογίας και μη. Προσωπικά κέρδισα πακτωλό γνώσεων και πολλές ώρες αναζήτησης -γιατί το καλό σημείωμα σε κάνει να ψάχνεις περαιτέρω- και ανάγνωσης άκρως διαφωτιστικών πραγμάτων. Πάντα με υγεία και διάθεση.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 13, 2012)

Συγχαρητήρια Νικ! Θαυμάζουμε και ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2012)

Συγχαίρω μεν τον χαλυβδέντερο Νίκελ, ανησυχώ δε για τη λεξιλογική ισοπολιτεία. Μήπως ήρθε καιρός να κάνουμε αναδασμό; Να πάρουμε καμιά δεκαριά χιλιάδες ποστ απ' τον Νίκελ να τα μοιράσουμε στους φτωχούς; Ούτε που θα το καταλάβει!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 13, 2012)

Themis said:


> Συγχαίρω μεν τον χαλυβδέντερο Νίκελ, ανησυχώ δε για τη λεξιλογική ισοπολιτεία. Μήπως ήρθε καιρός να κάνουμε αναδασμό; Να πάρουμε καμιά δεκαριά χιλιάδες ποστ απ' τον Νίκελ να τα μοιράσουμε στους φτωχούς; Ούτε που θα το καταλάβει!



Χαχαχα! Σαν αυτό, Θέμη;





Νίκελ, ευχαριστούμε για τον χρόνο σου, για τον κόπο σου και για το μεράκι σου, και για όλον τον πλούτο που απλόχερα μοιράζεις!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Earion (Dec 13, 2012)

Τρισμύριες ευχές για το τρισμυριοστό, Νίκελ! Γερή καρδιά, καλή διάθεση, ελαφρό στομάχι. 

Άντε, και σε βλέπω άνετα να φτάνεις τα 33.333! (Ο επόμενος μεγάλος στόχος για έναν Κρητικό).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2012)

bernardina said:


>



Twice as fast, to be exact.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2012)

Τα «συγχαρητήρια» είναι λίγα για ένα τόσο σπουδαίο επίτευγμα. :) But kudos, anyway!


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Χωρίς την παρουσία σας
πόσο πια να μιλούσα;
Θα γκρίνιαζα ολημερίς
θα κουτελοβαρούσα.

Δικά σας τα χαΐρια μου, 
δικιά μου η χαρά σας,
όλα ένα γύρο γίνονται
και θα 'ρθει κι η σειρά σας.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2012)

Όχι, ΕΜΕΙΣ ευχαριστούμε :) (άργησα γιατί ήθελα να κάνω εντύπωση :twit:)


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2012)

..
Καλήν εσπέραν, άρχοντες, κι αν είναι ορισμός σας
του Νίκελ τα τρισμύρια να ειπώ στ' αρχοντικό σας
Χιλιάδες τα μηνύματα, χιλιάδες καλιμέντα
εις τις τριάντα τα 'φταξε, φαίνεται έχει ρέντα

Οι λεξιλόγοι τραγουδούν: «Δόξα να 'χει ο χτίστης
που το λιμάνι έσαξε της γλώσσας άξιος μύστης
εδώ να απαγκιάζομε, σε τούτη την αγκάλη
μια ολιά να ξαποσταίνομε και στον αγώνα πάλι»
...

Κι εδά που ευχηθήκαμε κι είπαμε καλοχρόνια
τραπέζι να μας στρώσετε για το καλό δεκάρι
διαβάτες να κοπιάσομε, προτού μας βρουν τα χιόνια
Άψε βρε Νίκελ το κερί άψε και το λυχνάρι
και κάτσε και ντουχιούντηζε ίντα θα μασε βγάλεις

Γιά απάκι γιά λουκάνικο γιά χοιρινό κομμάτι
κι από τον πείρο του βουτσού να πιούμε μια γιομάτη
κι από τη μαύρη όρνιθα κανένα αυγουλάκι
κι από το πιθαράκι σου ένα κουρούπι λάδι
κι αν είναι κι ακροπλιάτερο βαστούμε και τ' ασκάκι

Φέρε πανιέρι κάστανα πανιέρι λεπτοκάρυα
και φέρε και γλυκό κρασί να πιούν τα παλικάρια
κι αν είναι με το θέλημα διάπλατη πέρα ως πέρα
ανοίξετε την πόρτα σας να πούμε καλησπέρα
κι ακόμα δεν τον ηύρηκες το μάνταλο ν' ανοίξεις
να μας κεράσεις μια ρακή κι ύστερα να σφαλίξεις... 

Ακομμάτιστο, όχι όμως ανεόρταστο. Βίοοοο μακρόοοοο και εορτάσιμοοοοο* εύχομαι, Νίκελ! :) 

* στα φαλαινέζικα


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Χωρίς την παρουσία σας
> πόσο πια να μιλούσα;
> Θα γκρίνιαζα ολημερίς
> θα κουτελοβαρούσα.
> ...



Δεν έκλεισε η μέρα και ανέβηκε άλλα 23 ποστ. Με αυτόν τον ρυθμό σε λίγο καιρό θα κοιτάμε αναλογίες 1/100.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν έκλεισε η μέρα και ανέβηκε άλλα 23 ποστ. Με αυτόν τον ρυθμό σε λίγο καιρό θα κοιτάμε αναλογίες 1/100.


Καλά πήγε η μέρα, λοιπόν (και ήδη πηγαίνει καλύτερα). Στα 4 χρόνια και 9 μήνες λειτουργίας του φόρουμ (1732 ημέρες) έχω μέσο όρο ημέρας 17,32 μηνύματα!
:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2012)

Εγώ κινούμαι γύρω στο 5,25, το οποίο αν αφαιρέσεις τις βλακείες πρέπει να είναι κάπου 2.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2012)

Άλλος ένας από τα πιο παλιά μέλη, ο αγαπητός φίλος Ζέφυρος, συμπλήρωσε την πρώτη του χιλιάδα λίγο πριν βγει το '12. Του εύχομαι κέφι και *πολυποστία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2012)

Και επιτρέψτε μου, κατά αριθμητική εξαίρεση και αυθαίρετο λεξικογραφικό δικαίωμα, να επισημάνω και την 100ή συνεισφορά του arberlis στο φόρουμ, με αυτή την ωραία πάσα, εδώ.






Πολύ θα θέλαμε πολλοί να μπορούμε να διαβάζουμε περισσότερα από τα χέρια του. Υγεία και διάθεση να υπάρχουν!


----------



## arberlis† (Dec 30, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Δόκτορα, ευχαριστώ πολύ! Καλή χρονιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2013)

Στο γκρουπ των τετραψήφιων μπήκε και η Αόρατη Μελάνη!
Με πολύ ουσιαστική συμβολή, σε μεταφραστικά και ορολογικά θέματα αλλά και γενικότερες συζητήσεις.

Το σχετικό στιγμιότυπο:






(Και ένα ευχαριστώ σε μια παρατηρητική Λεξιλόγα :))


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2013)

...
Ήγινε τετραψήφια η Αόρατη Μελάνη
διαβάζει, γράφει, μελετά ό,τι στο νου τζη βάνει
κι απόι τα λεξιλογεί, ώρια τ' αναθιβάνει
μα και τα σκούρα όντε βρει, δεν αμολά μελάνι
μες στη θολούρα, αόρατη το νόημα να χάνει
μόν' βγαίνει η συμπαθητική με θάρρος τ' αναπιάνει
πλάθει, μαλάσσει, συζητά, στο στόχο αποφτάνει 
στολίζει την παρέα μας, σοφότερους μας κάνει

:up: 

Invisible Ink (_Sounds That Can't Be Made_) - SilMarillion






It's not a game
Looks like a game
But it's not a game


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 20, 2013)

Gotcha!

Συγχαρητήρια και σε εσένα και στη Μελάνη, και σας ευχαριστώ εκ βάθους καρδίας! :up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2013)

Τι απόλαυση! Επιτέλους, πρωτοβουλίες στο φόρουμ!
Να χαίρεσαι την ντουζινοχιλιάδα σου, Νταιμάνιε!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2013)

Συγχαρητήρια σε Μελάνη και Δαιμάνο, αλλά και στον dharvatis για τα αντανακλαστικά :clap: (άντε, και δε θα ξαναγκρινιάξω που του δίνουνε βραβεία...)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 20, 2013)

Χεχε, ευχαριστώ (και συγχαρητήρια και σε εσένα επίσης, τα μάθαμε...  )


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2013)

Ουδέν κρυπτόν, ουδέν!


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2013)

Palavra said:


> [...] αλλά και στον dharvatis για τα αντανακλαστικά :clap: (άντε, και δε θα ξαναγκρινιάξω που του δίνουνε βραβεία...)



Με την ευκαιρία της ντουζινοποίησής μου (παρότι ένα σεβαστό μέρος της ντουζίνας μου είναι ντέρτι, έξω ντέρτια και καημοί), ήρθε η στιγμή να αποκαλύψω την αλήθεια, το εφτασφράγιστο μυστικό που περίμενε το ντουζ πουάν μιλ:

Δεν τις γράφω εγώ τις μαντινάδες, τις γράφει ο ghostwriter μου, ο σκιώδης, αθέατος ριμαδόρος, ο μαντιναφανολόγος dharvatis! Εγώ είμαι απλώς front man, μπροστινός, βιτρίνα, frontman (και δυστυχώς fall guy, ωστόσο και αυτό είναι μέρος της δουλειάς μου).

Χαλάλι του εκείνο το βραβείο, αφού το έπαθλο το μοιραστήκαμε δίκαια: «Ένα γω, ένα συ, ένα γω - ένα γω, ένα συ, ένα γω». 
Παύω τώρα, είμαι στα _ντουζίνια_ μου κι άμα αρχίξω, τελειωμό δε θα 'χω, μα θα με τελέψουνε οι παραγγέλλοντες τις μεταφράσεις, σε μια σεμνή τελετή.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 20, 2013)

daeman said:


> Με την ευκαιρία της ντουζινοποίησής μου (παρότι ένα σεβαστό μέρος της ντουζίνας μου είναι ντέρτι, έξω ντέρτια και καημοί), ήρθε η στιγμή να αποκαλύψω την αλήθεια, το εφτασφράγιστο μυστικό που περίμενε το ντουζ πουάν μιλ:
> 
> Δεν τις γράφω εγώ τις μαντινάδες, τις γράφει ο ghostwriter μου, ο σκιώδης, αθέατος ριμαδόρος, ο μαντιναφανολόγος dharvatis!



Ωχ, κάτσε, δεν σε προλαβαίνουμε:
*ντουζινοποίηση:* η δημοσίευση δώδεκα ή δώδεκα χιλιάδων αναρτήσεων στη Λεξιλογία (προσπάθειες από την πλευρά των αμερικανών συναδέλφων να ονομαστεί έτσι και η δημοσίευση δώδεκα εκατοντάδων αναρτήσεων δεν ευοδώθηκαν). Οι ντουζινοποιηθέντες με τη β' έννοια Λεξιλόγοι είναι ελάχιστοι και λίαν εκλεκτοί.

*μαντιναφανολόγος:* ο αφανής μαντιναδολόγος (βλ.λ.) ή κατ' άλλους ο μαντιναδολόγος με την αφάνα. Ο πρώτος για τον οποίο χρησιμοποιήθηκε ο όρος αυτός διαψεύδει κατηγορηματικά τις φήμες ότι πληροί και τους δύο ορισμούς, άρα θα πρέπει σωποδήποτε να αληθεύουν.

ΥΓ δαεμάνε, η συμφωνία μας ήταν μυστική!


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> ΥΓ δαεμάνε, η συμφωνία μας ήταν μυστική!



Τα ψιλά γράμματα κάτω κάτω τα διάβασες; Εκεί που γράφει «μέχρι την δωδεκάτη βραδινή» δεν εννοεί ώρα, εννοεί χιλιάδα αναρτήσεων (of the party of the second part). ;)

Gotcha! The devil is in the details, and as if that weren't enough, the devil is in the details. 
Ave, dharvatis, punxsutawnii te salutant.  

Άντε, τι κάθεσαι; Χίλιασέ τα κι εσύ, να βάζεις δέκαρχους, εκατόνταρχους κι οπλίτες να τρέχουν. Αναλαμβάνω την εικονογράφηση, Harvatius.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 21, 2013)

Στέκομαι διορθωμένος και ξεκουράζω τη βαλίτσα μου :-D
I stand corrected and I rest my case.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2013)

...
I had left mine to rest for so long that I forgot where I put it out to pasture, for a moment... :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 21, 2013)

«Τιμή σου»! :lol: :lol:
That post was before my time :-D
The Luggage! The Luggage! Sapient pearwood is the best!


----------



## Themis (Jan 21, 2013)

Καλωσήλθες στο κλαμπ, Αόρατη, και συγχαρητήρια που έκοψες πρώτη το χιλιόνημα με διαφορά στήθους  από τον Χαρβάτη (ακούς εκεί μαντινάδες σε σοβαρό φόρουμ! Αίσχος!). Κοίταξε όμως να αυξήσεις την πάντα ενδιαφέρουσα ποστοπαραγωγή σου, γιατί μέχρι να γίνεις εσύ λοχίας κάποιοι Δαεμάνοι θα έχουν γίνει στρατάρχες.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2013)

Βρε καλώς το Θέμη! Τι θα γίνει εκείνος ο Καζαμίας που έχουμε παραγγείλει, ε;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 21, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Βρε καλώς το Θέμη! Τι θα γίνει εκείνος ο Καζαμίας που έχουμε παραγγείλει, ε;



Απ' το στόμα μου το πληκτρολόγιό μου το πήρες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2013)

Themis said:


> [...]γιατί μέχρι να γίνεις εσύ λοχίας κάποιοι Δαεμάνοι θα έχουν γίνει στρατάρχες[...]


Από χιλίαρχος χιλιάρχισσα, λοχίας λοχία;


----------



## Themis (Jan 21, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Βρε καλώς το Θέμη! Τι θα γίνει εκείνος ο Καζαμίας που έχουμε παραγγείλει, ε;


Ειδικά εσένα, Παλάβρα, θα σου εκμυστηρευτώ κάποτε πόσο κεντρικό ρόλο θα είχες στον καζαμία του 2012 - αν είχε υπάρξει καζαμίας του 2012. Δεν είμαι αχάριστος, δεν ξεχνάω ότι είσαι η μόνη που είχε μπει στον κόπο να με δωροδοκήσει.


drsiebenmal said:


> Από χιλίαρχος χιλιάρχισσα, λοχίας λοχία;


Μας κατέστρεψε ο Σαραντάκος με τα βυζάκια της ταμίας...


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2013)

...












daeman said:


> [...] Ave, Dharvatius, Lexilogi te salutant!
> 
> Άντε, τι κάθεσαι; Χίλιασέ τα κι εσύ, να βάζεις δέκαρχους, εκατόνταρχους κι οπλίτες να τρέχουν. Αναλαμβάνω την εικονογράφηση, Harvatius.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2013)

Τι έγινε, βρε παιδιά; Ούτε μια μέρα άδεια δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε; Χαρβάτισε ο χιλίαρχος; Εύγε, εύγε. Άντε, στο διχίλιαρο εγώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 3, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Ευχαριστώ! :-D :-D


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2013)

Καλωσόρισες στη λέσχη, χιλιοχαρβάτιστε. Ο Άρης θα μπορεί να είναι περήφανος για τον πατέρα του!
Αυτή ήταν μεταγραφή! Τον αποκτάς τζάμπα, παίρνει αμέσως φανέλα βασικού στο σπίτι του και τα ματώνει τα δίχτυα. Ακούς, Αλαφούζε;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 4, 2013)

Και *χίλια* μπράβο για την υπογραφή. Μοιάζει με ένα εξαίσιο amuse bouche που σε γεμίζει ευδαιμονία, και ενώ η πρώτη ταμαχιάρικη σκέψη σου είναι _θέλω κι άλλο! _η επόμενη σε κάνει να συνειδητοποιήσεις πως όλη η ομορφάδα είναι ακριβώς αυτό: _μία _ζουμερή, πεντανόστιμη μπουκιά· κάθε τι άλλο θα ήταν εκ του περισσού. :)

Κι ενώ έχουμε κάνει ακριβώς την ίδια σκέψη (ειδικά ως προς την εξάπλωση της _ανθρώπινης_ ζωής), εγώ, σαν πεζός άνθρωπος που είμαι, συχνά το παρομοιάζω με την εξάπλωση ενός ανοικονόμητου, ανεξέλεγκτου ιού στο σώμα του ξενιστή του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2013)

Ομολογώ ότι μαγείρεψα λίγο τα πράγματα για να δώσω στον Μαρίνο τον χρόνο να μας χαρίσει ένα όμορφο χιλιοστό του ποστ εδώ μέσα --και τα κατάφερε μια χαρά. :)

Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου, λοιπόν,μαζί με τις ευχαριστίες μου για την παρέα του κοντά μας εδώ και σχεδόν τέσσερα χρόνια πια και... εις πολλά περισσότερα νήματα, καταδυτικά ιστολογήματα και όλα τα καλά της πένας και του πληκτρολογίου του!


----------



## Marinos (Mar 30, 2013)

Τόξερα ότι με περίμενες στη γωνία, δόκτωρ! Νάμαστε όλοι καλά.
(Και συγχωρήστε μου τη μανία να ενώνω τις εκθλιμένες λέξεις --μόνο στο ίντερνετ το κάνω).


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 31, 2013)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από εμένα! Εύγε, και άντε και στην επόμενη χιλιάδα


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2013)

Cheat! Δεν παίζω. Σβήσε μου κι εμένα 64 δημοσιεύσεις να βάλω εκείνο το σημείωμα που είχα ετοιμάσει για τον αριθμό 3 και δεν το είχα ολοκληρώσει.

Μπράβο Μαρίνε! Και εις τα δεκαπλάσια!


----------



## Themis (Mar 31, 2013)

Μαρίνε, το κλαμπ των ενηλίκων είναι ευτυχές που προστέθηκες κι εσύ. Ανεβαίνουμε επίπεδο.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

Namaste, Marinos! ;)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 31, 2013)

Σας μερσώ όλους! :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2013)

Και εις άλλα με υγεία!

one thousand messages χίλια μηνύματα 1000 boodskappe 1 mijë mesazhe 1000 رسائل հազար հաղորդագրություններից iki min mesajlar bi mila mezuak 2000 паведамленняў три хиляди съобщения 3000 missatges 3000 poruke 3000 zprávy 5 tusind beskeder vijfduizend berichten dek mil mesaĝojn 10000 lugemiseks sampung libong mga mensahe kymmenentuhatta viestit dix mille messages ოცი ათასი შეტყობინებები 20 Tausend Nachrichten ven mil mesaj 20000 הודעות 50000 üzenet fimmtíu þúsund skilaboð lima puluh ribu pesan céad míle teachtaireachtaí 100 mila messaggi centum milia perferentes 100,000 ziņas 200,000 pranešimų двесте илјади пораки 200000 messaġġi fem hundretusen meldinger pół miliona wiadomości 500.000 mensagens пет стотина хиљада порука pol milióna správ un millón de mensajes miljoner meddelanden bir milyon mesaj


----------



## Marinos (Mar 31, 2013)

Πρέπει να ευχαριστήσω και σε όλες τις γλώσσες τώρα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2013)

Όταν θα πιάσεις τον μεγάλο στόχο, ναι!



Hellegennes said:


> Cheat! Δεν παίζω. Σβήσε μου κι εμένα 64 δημοσιεύσεις να βάλω εκείνο το σημείωμα που είχα ετοιμάσει για τον αριθμό 3 και δεν το είχα ολοκληρώσει.



Μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε εμείς τι θα σβήσουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2013)

Για ευχαριστώ σε 465 γλώσσες, πρις από εσάς για σας, στη... Λεξιλογία ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όταν θα πιάσεις τον μεγάλο στόχο, ναι!


bir milyon, αθεόφοβε;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 31, 2013)

Για μια φιλοδοξία ζούμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2013)

Και στο μεταξύ, σκορπίζοντας πολυβοληδόν σχόλια επί παντός επιστητού αριστερά-δεξιά, ο Ζαζουλεύς καβάντζαρε τον Κάβο Ντουζινοχίλιο, οπότε μου απομένει να απαθανατίσω το συμβάν με μικρή καθυστέρηση (μικρότερη πάντως από την περίφημη φωτογραφία στην Ιβοτζίμα). Και στα δικά σου bir milyon, φίλτατε!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Πίωμεν σουμάδαν εις υγείαν ημών!  Θενξ, Ντόκτορ!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

Άντε, και μια σουμάδα στην υγειά σου, Ζαζουλεύ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε εμείς τι θα σβήσουμε;



Όχι, γιατί τότε δεν θα γιορτάσω ούτε τα 1000.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2013)

Μπράβο ρε Ζάζουλε. Και εις νικελικά. :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, γιατί τότε δεν θα γιορτάσω ούτε τα 1000.


Μόλις κέρδισες βαθμούς αυτογνωσίας.


----------



## Themis (Mar 31, 2013)

Ζαζίλιον να γίνουν τα πόστια σου, Ζάζουλα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2013)

...
Εχίλιασε ο Δύτης μας, μ' ένα ωραίο νήμα
βιβλία που δε γράφτηκαν και ίσως να 'ναι κρίμα :)

Μα φτάξαν οι ντουζπουανιές απ' όλη την Ευρώπη
μάθαν πως δωδεκάρισε ο Ζάζουλας κατόπι :up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)

Και η Λέξι έκλεισε τα πέντε!

Ας βάλω εδώ μια μαγιά μέχρι να εμφανιστεί κάποιο ειδικό νήμα (και μετά, το παρόν ας αυτοκαταστραφεί ή ας μετατεθεί όπου δει)...


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2013)

...
Five Years - David Bowie






Pushing thru the market square
Such great people flocking
News had just come over
We had five years lexiloging

I heard telephones, opera house, favourite melodies
and posted mine, too, the jester's
I saw boys, toys, electric irons and T.V.'s
My brain hurt like a warehouse
It had no room to spare
I had to cram so many things 
To store everything in there
And all the fat-skinny people, and all the tall-short people
And all the nobody people, and all the somebody people
I never thought I'd need so many people

I think I saw you in an ice-cream parlour
Drinking milkshakes cold and long
Smiling and waving and looking so fine
Don't think you all knew you were in this song

And it was cold and it rained so I felt like an actor
And I thought of Lexi and I wanted to get back there
Your face, your race, the way that you talk
I kiss you, you're beautiful, I want you to walk

We've got five years, stuck on my eyes
We've got five years, what a surprise
We've got five years, our posts hold a lot
We've got five years, and that's not all we got 

Warning: may contain nuts; keep yours protected at all times. :twit:

Με τις υγείες μας! Κι από χρόνου! :up: 

Απροσχεδίαστο, αυτοσχεδίαστο, βιαστικό, αλλά αυθόρμητο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Marinos (Apr 2, 2013)

Αααααααα! :upz:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2013)

Daeman rules the lexiwaves :up:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2013)

Εγώ του κότσαρα ήδη το παρασημάκι :) Μπράβο, δαιμάνε!


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι θέλω να ομολογήσω ότι, εκτός από τα παινέματα («πολλή δουλειά και πολλή αγάπη»), που τα έγραψα αλλού, έχω κολλήσει να ακούω το τραγούδι του Bowie. Ένα παράπονο: περίμενα κάποιος από τους συνδέσμους των νέων στίχων να με πάει σε κάτι ανατρεπτικά πρωταπριλιάτικο. Δεν βρήκα κανέναν. Ίσως καλύτερα έτσι: η πρωταπριλιά είναι για μια μέρα, τα γενέθλια για ένα χρόνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2013)

Μου το έστειλε προσεκτικός και παρατηρητικός φίλος του φόρουμ και φαν της Μπέρνης και το αναρτώ αμέσως, ως αναμνηστικό:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

omg! I have my very own fan club of one? :wub:Speechless... and _oh_, so grateful dead. I most humbly thank you both.:blush:


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

Κι εγώ είμαι φαν, αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι με νούμερα, γιατί όπως είπε ο μεγάλος φιλόσοφος Παπαδάκης, αν ασχολείσαι με νούμερα γίνεσαι νούμερο. Βέβαια εγώ δεν διατρέχω αυτόν τον κίνδυνο, μού λένε μερικοί, καλοί μου φίλοι, γιατί ο βρεγμένος δεν φοβάται την βροχή, λένε. Λατρευτοί μου φίλοι.


----------



## Earion (Apr 7, 2013)

Και εις ανώτερα, Μπερναρντίνα! Δεν είναι και τίποτα ο δρόμος για τις 33.333 αναρτήσεις; Μια Οδύσσεια...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Only with a little help from my very good friends and comrades, Earion. :)
Thank you so much for the vote of confidence.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι εγώ είμαι φαν, αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι με νούμερα, γιατί όπως είπε ο μεγάλος φιλόσοφος Παπαδάκης, αν ασχολείσαι με νούμερα γίνεσαι νούμερο. Βέβαια εγώ δεν διατρέχω αυτόν τον κίνδυνο, μού λένε μερικοί, καλοί μου φίλοι, γιατί ο βρεγμένος δεν φοβάται την βροχή, λένε. Λατρευτοί μου φίλοι.


Ουπς! Τώρα το είδα αυτό.
Θενκς, Χέλε. 
Άμα έχεις τέτοιους φίλους, ε; :s


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

...
Thrice the Thrice:
Once: Treading Paper
All my life, 
I've been treading paper in the space between the words
...
If anything means anything, 
there must be something meant for us to be,
a song that we were made to sing. 
There must be so much more than we can see.

Something fathomless,
deeper than our pride can dive;
numinous,
higher than our hearts can rise;
transcendent,
further than our thoughts can reach;
immanent,
closer than the air we breathe.

Twice: Words in the Water
Wading waist-deep I saw a book there, in the river
Waiting for me to find it there
I tried to read it, neck deep, treading water
The tide pulled me out to sea
Then with water in my eyes
The words began to rise from their place
They were beautiful and dread
I reached for them and fed on each phrase
They were honey on my lips
Then a bitter twist in my side
...
When I lost all hope to look 
someone took that heavy book from my hands 
all its weight they set aside 
after they had satisfied its demands
I felt white and black reverse 
and the lifting of a curse from my heart
Then like one receiving sight 
I beheld a brilliant light in the dark

Thrice: Stand and feel your worth 
Wake, stand and feel your worth, O my soul
Kneel and know the word that can save us all
...
Wake, we will weigh and drink this cup
We will burn, but we will not burn up

Wake, feel your worth, O my soul
Speak the word, the word that can save us all
Awed by grace, I fall on my face
And scream the word that can save us all



bernardina said:


> Only with a little help from my very good friends and comrades, Earion. :)
> Thank you so much for the vote of confidence.



Και για το τέταρτο τριάρι, members of Switchfoot, Underoath, Thrice, and Bayside cover "With a little help from my friends" :) :


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Φαντάσου και να γιορτάζαμε τις 3.000 :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2013)

Κυριακή, γιορτή και σχόλη, νάταν η χιλιάδα όλη... :)


----------



## Themis (Apr 8, 2013)

3.333, ε; Όταν διπλασιαστεί η επίδοση αυτή, να θυμηθούμε να κάνουμε ευχέλαιο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2013)

Να σου πω. Έχουμε πάνω από 33 μέλη που πέρασαν τα *666* μηνύματα και ούτε το φόρουμ έπεσε ούτε καλά καλά το πήραμε χαμπάρι ότι κάτι έγινε. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση κάποια απ' αυτά τα μέλη έχουν εξαχνωθεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να σου πω. Έχουμε πάνω από *33 μέλη* που πέρασαν τα *666* μηνύματα και ούτε το φόρουμ έπεσε ούτε καλά καλά το πήραμε χαμπάρι ότι κάτι έγινε. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση κάποια απ' αυτά τα μέλη έχουν εξαχνωθεί.



Όταν ο αριθμός αυτών των μελών διπλασιαστεί, θα πέσει το φόρουμ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2013)

@ Earion & bernardina, ενταύθα:
Παίδες, ένας από σας (μάλλον η Βέρνη, που 'ναι καθ' έξιν αλλαξαβαταρούλα) ν' αλλάξει άβαταρ γιατί έχουν το ίδιο χρώμα και μπερδεύομαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol:

Κι εγώ το ίδιο.:blush:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 8, 2013)

Zazula said:


> @ Earion & bernardina, ενταύθα:
> Παίδες, ένας από σας (μάλλον η Βέρνη, που 'ναι καθ' έξιν αλλαξαβαταρούλα) ν' αλλάξει άβαταρ γιατί έχουν το ίδιο χρώμα και μπερδεύομαι.



Χα! Ακόμα δεν καταλάβατε ότι το κάνουμε επίτηδες, αθώωωωοι. 


Οκέι, Ζαζουλεύ. Έτσι κι αλλιώς το είχα υπόψη μου, ανεξάρτητα από το αβατάρι του καλού μου Εαρίωνα, αλλά με έναν όρο: θα κάνεις τα μαγικά σου για να μου βάλεις το τζιφάκι που έχω διαλέξει. :devil:


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2013)

_Behold & See_ - Ultimate Spinach






E, κι εγώ να πω 

 :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2013)

Και το παράσημο που αρμόζει (33333 symmetry):






Και στα 50Κ τώρα! Με κέφι, υγεία και ιδέες!

Και αν αποτολμήσουμε ποτέ το νήμα του 33333, ας συγκεντρώσουμε πρώτα εδώ το υλικό, όπως π.χ. τον ανώνυμο ακόμη αστεροειδή/μικρό πλανήτη 1998 SP[SUB]66[/SUB] που ανακαλύφτηκε πριν από μόλις δεκαπέντε χρόνια...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 23, 2013)

Μπράβο!
Άντε, και στο 66.666 :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Άντε, και στο 66.666 :devil:





drsiebenmal said:


> [...]όπως π.χ. τον ανώνυμο ακόμη αστεροειδή/μικρό πλανήτη 1998 SP[SUB]66[/SUB]



Το 66 μπήκε ήδη στη θέση του, πάντως...


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ!



drsiebenmal said:


> Και στα 50Κ τώρα! Με κέφι, υγεία και ιδέες!


Να κάνουμε κάτι στα 44.444; Πρέπει να βάζουμε πιο κοντινούς στόχους πλέον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2013)

Ο επόμενος στόχος, τότε, θα πρέπει να είναι διπλός: 39999 και 40000 (=παρά μία και =ευτυχώς την πουλέψαμε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2013)

Γουάου, μίσιζ Παλ Αύρα!
Και στα σαραντάκις μύρια!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2013)

Μπράβο, Παλ! :)


----------



## Themis (Aug 6, 2013)

Καλοφάγωτα τα μυριοπόστια σου, εκλεκτή μοδερατόρισσα!

*Μυριοποστισάσης εγκώμιον*
_(μετά προειδοποιήσεως προς αθώους διαβάτας περί σοβούντων κινδύνων)_

Στα χρώματα προτίμηση δείχνει σε ροζ και μοβ
Και στη Λεξιλογία μας ασκεί και χρέη μοδ.

_[Ρεφρέν:]
Τα σπορ τα θέλει μόνο εξτρίμ
και όλοι λένε: αφερίμ!_

Αστροπελέκι, κεραυνό και της φωτιάς τη λάβρα
Ξαδέλφια τα ’χει κι αδελφούς η καλλιεπής Παλάβρα.

Στο άψε-σβήσε αν θέλει αυτή σκαρώνει μαντινάδα
Το πρωτοράκι ξεπερνά σε δύναμη κι αψάδα.

Όπως συμπεριφέρεται στα σάρκινα πλεβρότους
Έτσι στα λεξινήματα δεν παίρνει αιχμαλώτους.

Δέκα χιλιάδες έχει ποστ, σαν δύναμη της φύσης
Έτσι λεξιπορεύεται, πώς να την αγνοήσεις;

Όμως σου δίνω συμβουλή: το δρόμο σου εσύ τράβα
Γάτα με τις εννιά ουρές, νά τι ’ναι η Παλάβρα!

[λουλουδάκια, πεταλουδίτσες] Είδες που τους παροτρύνω να σε σέβονται; [/λουλουδάκια, πεταλουδίτσες]

*Ακριτικό μπόνους*
_(μεθ’ υπούλως διαφαινομένης γλειψιματικής ικεσίας περί αφέσεως αμαρτιών – άλλωστε, αν δεν αμαρτάναμε, δεν θα βαριόμασταν__;)_

Εβγήκανε να μετρηθούν σε μαρμαρένιο αλώνι
Κουταλιανός και Διγενής και η Λεξιπαλάβρα.

Όντε χτυπά ο Κουταλιανός, ο ουρανός μαυρίζει
Όντε χτυπά ο Διγενής, αστράφτει και βροντάει
Όντε μιλά η Παλάβρα μας, σηκώνεται τσουνάμι,
τους διπλοσφιχτοτύλιγε και τους εκαταβύθα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2013)

[χρησιμοποιεί στιβαρό χρώμα γιατί την πήραν είδηση] Θέμη, είσαι θεός. Εκφράζω το θερμό θαυμασμό μου προς το θεσπέσιο ακριτικό θαύμα (μου τελείωσαν τα θήτα, παρήχηση τέλος), αλλά τις αμαρτίες τις έχεις κάνει πίσω από την πλάτη μου μάλλον, γιατί δεν τις πήρα είδηση οπότε τι να συγχωρέσω; Εκτός εάν η γλειψιματική ικεσία ήταν για τίποτις μερέντες, οπότε να το έχω υπόψη μου [/χρησιμοποιεί στιβαρό χρώμα γιατί την πήραν είδηση] 






Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 6, 2013)

Και τώρα τι να ευχηθώ και τι να τραγουδήσω,
που πρόλαβε και έπλεξε ο Θέμης το εγκώμιο
-με χρωματάκια τρυφερά, μα με βαρβάτα λόγια-,
ύμνους, ωδές, διθύραμβους, δίστιχα, μαντινάδες;..
Ας είναι. Κι αν δεν πρόκαμα, δεν λείπουν οι ευχές μου:
félicitations και parabéns και σ' άλλα με υγεία,
να μη χαρίζεις κάστανα, στα νήματα να σκίζεις,
να 'σαι καλά, Παλάβρα μας, να γράψεις άλλα τόσα!"


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2013)

Χμμ, ο μαστρο-Νίκελ ξεπέρασε τις 35.000... Μπράβο και εύγε! :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Σιγά το πράγμα. Έχει καταντήσει να αξίζει περισσότερο το βραβείο παρατηρητικότητας σε όποιον προλάβει να με δει να περνάω τη χιλιάδα... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2013)

Και τώρα, τίθεται το _γλωσσικό_ ερώτημα: πότε θα εορτάσουμε τις παρά μία τεσσαράκοντα χιλιάδες αναρτήσεις του Νίκελ; Στις 39.000 ή στις 39.999;


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και τώρα, τίθεται το _γλωσσικό_ ερώτημα: πότε θα εορτάσουμε τις παρά μία τεσσαράκοντα χιλιάδες αναρτήσεις του Νίκελ; Στις 39.000 ή στις 39.999;


Την παρά μία ανάρτηση στις 39.999 αναρτήσεις.
Την παρά μία χιλιάδα στις 39.000 αναρτήσεις.

Δηλαδή δύο φορές. Γιατί να τσιγκουνευτούμε;


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ευχαριστώ!
> Να κάνουμε κάτι στα 44.444; Πρέπει να βάζουμε πιο κοντινούς στόχους πλέον.



Επ, ζαβολιές κάνουμε, κατσουκανιές; Ακόμα πιο κοντινούς τους κάνουμε τους στόχους; Βρήκαμε κάνα πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα και είπαμε να επιταχύνουμε το πρόγραμμα; Όχι, κύριοι, γιατί θα χάσουμε από τους τόκους εμείς οι δανειστές. Όλα κι όλα, βάλατε στόχους, να τους τηρήσετε κατά γράμμα. Άντε, καλά, επειδή εκτιμούμε το πνεύμα σας, σας τη χαρίζουμε αυτή τη φορά, αλλά να ξέρετε πως την άλλη δεν θα ξεμπερδέψετε έτσι εύκολα. Θα 'χουμε ποινές, ποσά υπερημερίας (ή υποημερίας, δεν ξέρω γω απ' αυτά), πανωτόκια, πανωπροίκια, φόρους κι αποφόρια, καπαροτόκια, παπαροτόκια, τοκοχρεωλύσια και τοκοχρεωδέσια, χαρτόσημα, γρηγορόσημα, λογοαθετόσημα, την Άρτα και τα Γιάννενα θα σας βάλουμε να πληρώσετε (γιατί αν μας άρεσαν πιο πολύ και δεν είχαν τόση υγρασία, θα σας τα παίρναμε από τώρα· χμμμ, εκείνο το μεγάλο νησί με τους μαυροπουκαμισάδες πόσο να πάει άραγε; ). Κι ούτε του παπά να μην το πείτε ότι σας χαριστήκαμε, μη χαλάσει η πιάτσα.
Νίκελ, γερά, με τσαμπουκά!
Γράφε να σε διαβάζουμε να κάνουμε χαρά! :clap:

Ετοιμαστείτε πάντως γιατί ο Σαραντονόματος είναι κοντά σιμά στο να τα σαραντεκατοστίσει, δυο ποστ του μείνανε ακόμα.


----------



## Themis (Nov 12, 2013)

Τριανταπενταχίλιασε σαν να μην τρέχει πράμα
Σταυροκοπιέμαι κι απορώ: δεν είναι τούτο θάμα;
Να’ ναι τα νιάτα, η ορμή, η γνώση, η σοφία;
Να’ ναι οπού τη μούσα του τη λεν Λεξιλογία;
Ποιος το μπορεί να παραβγεί σε τέτοιο ποστολόι
και με τη γλώσσα ολημερίς να ’χει κουβεντολόι;
Δεν είναι δα θεσπέσιο πράγμα που δίχως βία
τα πόστια του τα έκανε ατέρμονο κοχλία;
Άντε, και εις ανώτερα, να σαρανταχιλιάσεις
τα πόστια σου πυρετωδώς εδώ να αραδιάσεις.
Πάντα διψά το έδαφος της γλώσσας και της Λέξης
κι όλοι μαζί θα κάνουμε το γλέντι νέας στέψης.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ σε από καρδιάς
για τούτο σου τον κόπο
μα όλοι βάζουν κατιτίς
σ’ αυτόν τον ιστοτόπο.

Η μόνη πια ελπίδα σας
να μη χτυπώ χιλιάδες
θα είναι να εκφράζομαι
όλο με μαντινάδες.

(Να μας λείπει, ακούστηκε απ' το βάθος.)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2013)

Τετραχίλιαρος ο sarant — μπράβο κι ευχαριστούμε! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2013)

Και με ενδιαφέρον μεταφραστικό θέμα! Να σαι καλά, sarant, και να σε βλέπουμε συχνότερα από τα μέρη μας! (Ξέρω, υποχρεώσεις... :)).


----------



## sarant (Nov 14, 2013)

Νόμος 4.000, που έλεγε μια ταινία :) Μερσί!

Ξέρεις, Δόκτορα, ξέρεις!


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2013)

sarant said:


> Νόμος 4.000, που έλεγε μια ταινία :)


Μα κι εμένα εκεί πήγε ο νους μου, αλλά δεν βρήκα καλό λογοπαίγνιο να το σερβίρω.

Και κοίτα, εμείς δεν θέλουμε καταθέσεις νημάτων με προεργασία. Μας φτάνουνε και οι απλοί προβληματισμοί. :)

Σπολνήματα!


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα κι εμένα εκεί πήγε ο νους μου, αλλά δεν βρήκα καλό λογοπαίγνιο να το σερβίρω.
> ...



Καλό δεν βρήκα ούτε εγώ, αλλά καλό-ξεκαλό, κάτι πρέπει να σερβίρω στον Σαραντονόματο, κάτι πρέπει να τον τρατάρομε. 

Από το διαφημιστικό της ταινίας, που φωτοσόπαρε ο Δόκτορας σε άλλη ανάλογη περίσταση:

Ένα μαστίγωμα 
στ' αχαλίνωτα γλωσσικά πάθη και λάθη!

Η αλήθεια χωρίς φόβο!

Λεξινόμος Σαραντακατοστάδες***​

Άντε, βοήθειά μας, και στον Σαρανταμιλιάρδες εύχομαι!

* το επώνυμο· Συνονόματος είναι το λεξιβαφτιστικό του :laugh:


----------



## sarant (Nov 14, 2013)

Χαχαχα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ειδικά τσοι συνονόματοι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2013)

Ε, αυτό δεν είχε ξανασυμβεί (είναι, όμως, και η χρονιά των αθλητικών ρεκόρ). Πέρασε Λεξιλόγα/Λεξιλόγος τα 5000 ποστ και αδιαφορήσαμε, σαν να είναι πια κάτι τρε μπανάλ. Είναι; Τι λέτε κι εσείς;






Μπέρνη, και στα μύρια πόστια σου, πάντα με το κέφι και την καλή διάθεσή σου!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2013)

Καθόλου μπανάλ! Και στις 50.000, Μπέρνη!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 16, 2013)

Ωωωω! Δεν το είχα πάρει είδηση... 

Ευχαριστώ, δόκτωρ! Ευχαριστώ, Άλεξ!
Must be the company... ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ωωωω! Δεν το είχα πάρει είδηση...


Ναι, χρωστάς κάτι σπέσιαλ για το πεντοχίλιαρο, με τις σέλφι του Μπαράκ και της Χέλε θα τη βγάλεις, νομίζεις; (Έχεις σκεφτεί να γράψεις τίποτε για καμιά πρόσφατη μεταφραστική εργασία σου και τις δυσκολίες της, π.χ.; Λέω εγώ, τώρα...)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 16, 2013)

Και στο δεκάρικο, με το καλό!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, χρωστάς κάτι σπέσιαλ για το πεντοχίλιαρο, με τις σέλφι του Μπαράκ και της Χέλε θα τη βγάλεις, νομίζεις; (Έχεις σκεφτεί να γράψεις τίποτε για καμιά πρόσφατη μεταφραστική εργασία σου και τις δυσκολίες της, π.χ.; Λέω εγώ, τώρα...)



Κάτι μπορεί να γίνει. Άσε να το κλωθογυρίσω λίγο στο μυαλό μου. ;)

Ευχαριστώ, Παλαβρίτσα.


----------



## Themis (Dec 16, 2013)

Επικροτώ τη δοκτορική προβοκάτσια. Καλό πεντοχίλιαρο, Μπέρνη. Αν και, μετά την πανάξια βράβευσή σου για πληθωρική ποστοπαραγωγή, ήταν απλώς ζήτημα (λίγου) χρόνου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει πέσει ο ρυθμός σου, Μπέρνι. Και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι είναι αυτό που λείπει... Διότι σίγουρα η σωστή μουσική δεν λείπει. Να λείπει το τύμπανο; Να λείπει το μαστίγιο; Να λείπει ο χρόνος;






Έτσι κι αλλιώς: καλό κουπί! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2013)

Συγχαρητήρια, Μπέρνι. Και εις νικελικά. :)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 16, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγχαρητήρια, Μπέρνι. Και εις νικελικά. :)



Ω, ευχαριστώ, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατον. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει πέσει ο ρυθμός σου, Μπέρνι. Και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι είναι αυτό που λείπει... Διότι σίγουρα η σωστή μουσική δεν λείπει. Να λείπει το τύμπανο; Να λείπει το μαστίγιο; Να λείπει ο χρόνος;
> Έτσι κι αλλιώς: καλό κουπί! :)



Αυτό για τον χρόνο ξαναπές το.  

Αλλά νομίζω πως είναι συγκυριακό -και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά...


----------



## bernardina (Dec 16, 2013)

Themis said:


> Επικροτώ τη δοκτορική προβοκάτσια...



Εσύ μη χάσεις! 

:twit:

Ευχαριστώ, ω, ακριβοθώρητε. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, χρωστάς κάτι σπέσιαλ για το πεντοχίλιαρο, με τις σέλφι του Μπαράκ και της Χέλε θα τη βγάλεις, νομίζεις; (Έχεις σκεφτεί να γράψεις τίποτε για καμιά πρόσφατη μεταφραστική εργασία σου και τις δυσκολίες της, π.χ.; Λέω εγώ, τώρα...)





nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει πέσει ο ρυθμός σου, Μπέρνι. Και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι είναι αυτό που λείπει... Διότι σίγουρα η σωστή μουσική δεν λείπει. Να λείπει το τύμπανο; Να λείπει το μαστίγιο; Να λείπει ο χρόνος;
> ...
> Έτσι κι αλλιώς: καλό κουπί! :)





bernardina said:


> Αυτό για τον χρόνο ξαναπές το.
> 
> Αλλά νομίζω πως είναι συγκυριακό -και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά...



Η Μπέρνη μας επρόκοψε
τα πόστια της χιλιάδες
στσι πέντε εδά τα έφτασε
τση κάνομε καντάδες
:clap:



daeman said:


> ...
> -Καλό, ε;
> -Μπα, πολύ παραδοσιακό. Και πολύ πρόχειρο. Κάτι πιο πιασάρικο, πιο προσωπικό, να ταυτιστεί ο ακροατής θέλουμε. Πάμε πάλι. Κι αυτή τη φορά να το πετύχεις, πληρώνουμε τα μαλλιοκέφαλά μας για το στούντιο!
> 
> ...


:devil:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 16, 2013)

Όι όι μάνα μου...  :wub:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2013)

Μπράβο, bernardina!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 16, 2013)

Θενξ, Ζαζ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2013)

Μικρή, σεμνή και αργοπορημένη υπενθύμιση: Τις προηγούμενες μέρες, οι συνολικές αναρτήσεις στη Λεξιλογία ξεπέρασαν τις 200.000 και τα νήματα τις 13.500. Δυστυχώς, το πήρα είδηση με καθυστέρηση  και δεν έχω ενσταντανέ. Θα πρέπει, απλώς, να με πιστέψετε.:inno:


----------



## Themis (Dec 23, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως σε πιστεύω για το διακοσοχίλιαρο. Τη στιγμή αυτή 6 αδμινιστρατομοδεράτορες (ονόματα δεν λέμε, οικογένειες δεν θίγουμε) έχουν between them 107.788 ποστ. Ε, δεν θα έχει και λίγη γέμιση το φαγητό;


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Τις προάλλες είχα πετύχει σε κείμενο αθλητικού τύπου το πολύ αστείο «ο Χ ήταν *ντε φορμέ*».
> ...



Εσένα πάντως, _μπιαν εν φορμέ_ :-\ σε βλέπω, Πιδύο. 

Το σουβενιράκι σου για τα χίλια δύο (και για τα χίλια δυο) και να τα πολυχιλιάσεις! :up:


----------



## pidyo (Jan 17, 2014)

Μερσί, μερσί. Για μη μεταφραστής, πολυ(λεξι)λογάς θα έλεγα.


----------



## Themis (Jan 17, 2014)

Καλώς τον νέο χιλίαρχο! Άντε, να πληθαίνουμε μπας και μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε εκείνο το πραξικοπηματάκι.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 17, 2014)

Themis said:


> Άντε, να πληθαίνουμε μπας και μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε εκείνο το πραξικοπηματάκι.


Δύσμοιροι εναντίον δισμυρίων;


----------



## Themis (Jan 17, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Δύσμοιροι εναντίον δισμυρίων;


Πολύ απαισιόδοξο σε βλέπω, πολύ ντε φορμέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2014)

Εμπρός, λοιπόν, από Πε Ντε Μιλ σε Πε Ντε Ντε Μιλ!


----------



## pidyo (Jan 18, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πε Ντε Ντε Μιλ!



Να που χρειάζεται κι ο χωρισμός των λέξεων. Αλλιώς θα γινόμουν ο Πεντέ Ντε Μιλ (o γκέι εγγονός του Σέσιλ Μπι).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2014)

Ευκαιρία να επισημάνουμε την τρισχιλιοστή ανάρτηση του Εαρίον, με ευχές για πολλές πολλές ζουμερές χιλιάδες αναρτήσεις του στο μέλλον!


----------



## bernardina (Jan 27, 2014)

Εύγε, νέε μου! :upz:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 27, 2014)

Συγχαρητήρια! Και εις ανώτερα!


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2014)

Πω πω! Είχα πατήσει το γκάζι και δεν κατάλαβα ότι πέρασα το όριο.

Να 'στε καλά. Σας ευχαριστώ. Δεν πάω για πολλά· λίγα και καλά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2014)

Τέλεια, μπράβο, Earion! :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2014)

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια, αγαπητέ Earion! :clap::clap::clap:

Άντε, γρήγορα και στις δέκα χιλιάδες! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

Παρότι παραμένουμε, πάνω απ' όλα, λεξιλάγνοι και όχι αριθμολάγνοι, καμιά φορά είναι ωραίο να αφήνουμε τους αριθμούς να μας εντυπωσιάζουν. Ένας χώρος σαν τα καλά τα φόρουμ έχει την ομορφιά μωσαϊκού: μπορείς από κοντά να θαυμάσεις όμορφες ψηφίδες, από μακριά το εντυπωσιακό σύνολο. Τα συγχαρητήρια για όλους και για τον καθένα ξεχωριστά — και σήμερα, πολύ πολύ ιδιαίτερα, για τον Earion.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2014)

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ανακοινώνουμε από πριν τους υποψήφιους χιλιαδοθραύστες ώστε να απαιτούμε μετά να συμπίπτει το σπάσιμο του φράγματος με κάποια δημοσίευση-δώρο. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Είναι πολύ εφήμερη η περίσταση. Στο επόμενο μήνυμα χάνεις τα τρία μηδενικά. Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει η πληροφορία του αύξοντος αριθμού, ότι το τάδε μήνυμα είναι το [τακτικός αριθμός] από το σύνολο που φαίνεται αριστερά κάτω από την αβατάρα, το 3000ό από 3456. Οι δημοσιεύσεις-δώρα, καλύτερα να γίνονται όπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε και τα υπόλοιπα δώρα: όχι επετειακά, αλλά όταν θα έχουμε τη διάθεση για να κάνουμε δώρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είναι πολύ εφήμερη η περίσταση. Στο επόμενο μήνυμα χάνεις τα τρία μηδενικά. Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει η πληροφορία του αύξοντος αριθμού [...]


Γι' αυτό, το ληξιαρχείο φροντίζει να απαθανατίζει και σημαντικό, αναζητήσιμο κομμάτι της συγκεκριμένης ανάρτησης... :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει η πληροφορία του αύξοντος αριθμού, ότι το τάδε μήνυμα είναι το [τακτικός αριθμός] από το σύνολο που φαίνεται αριστερά κάτω από την αβατάρα, το 3000ό από 3456.



Εμ! Γράψτε ένα σκριπτάκι να τσιμπάει και να σηματοδοτεί ανάλογα τις δημοσιεύσεις που γίνονται σε ιστορικά όρια. Αστειεύομαι. :)

Δόκτορα, βλέπω κοντεύεις.


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2014)

Εψές βαριοκοιμήθηκα με ταραγμένον ύπνο
κι έβλεπα σκόρπια ονείρατα, της θύμησης ψηφίδες
οπού αχό σηκώνανε κι είχαν μεγάλη αμάχη
το τί 'ταν οπού έγινε και τί που δεν εγίνη
και τί καλό και τί κακό και τί οπού του πρέπει
κόνισμα να 'ν' παντοτινό, τη ζήση να φωτίζει.
Μα ξάφνου άνοιξεν η γης, και τα στοιχειά μαλώναν
κι έχασκε σπήλιο τρίσβαθο, τ' ονείρατου ρουφήχτρα.
Σκοτείνιασ' η απάνω γης και σίγασεν η πλάση
κι εγώ του σπήλιου ένιωθα το κάλεσμα στα σπλάχνα.
Προχώρησα, κατέβηκα, μα τελειωμό δεν είχε
ώσπου θωρώ ένα ίσιωμα, του έγκατου λειμώνα
κι έχει σπαρμένες πάνω του τις μνήμες των αιώνων.
Πλησιάζω και θωρώ τονε σκυμμένο στις ψηφίδες
τον Εαρίο τον πολύ, της Λέξις το στολίδι.
Εσκάλιζε τη λασπουριά κι έβγαζε τα κομμάτια
στα χέρια του γινόντουσαν πλουμιά μαλαματένια.
Τα φόρεσαν οι κοπελιές και ρόδισαν τα χείλη.
Τα φόρεσαν οι νιούτσικοι και στρατοκαμαρώναν.
Τα φόρεσε κι η Λέξι μας και αστραφτοκοπούσε
οπού τα άστρη τ' ουρανού ζηλεύγουν και χλωμιάζουν.


----------



## Earion (Jan 28, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ. Με σκλαβώνετε. :blush: :blush: :blush:

Το δωράκι που έβαλα εδώ δεν ήταν γι' αυτή την περίσταση (άλλωστε δεν το είχα πάρει είδηση). Επιφυλάσσομαι σε λίγες μέρες ...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2014)

Συγχαρητήρια, Εάριε!


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2014)

...
Επειδή ορισμένοι πηγαίνουν με χίλια και ορισμένα ποστ φέρνουν χαμόγελο στα χείλια, επειδή τα χίλια δυο καλούδια που μας προσφέρει τακτικά και γενναιόδωρα ο Εαρίωνας τρίτωσαν πια (κι εύχομαι εις ανώτερα!), επειδή ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα τρις χίλια δυο καλούδια, μερικά αφορούν εξαιρετικά κόμικς και τους απίθανους σχεδιαστές τους (Μπιλάλ, Πρατ, Μανάρα, κ.ά.) κι επειδή η χάρη θέλει αντίχαρη και το καλό γλεγούδια,

κερασμαθιά του Εάριου ήφερα δυο καλούδια
απού μας τριτοχίλιασε και πρέπουν του τραγούδια:


Πρώτα ο Ενκί Μπιλάλ επί το έργο, στο άντρο του:





Δεύτερο στη σειρά, ένα άλλο έργο του Μπιλάλ, κινηματογραφικό, η ταινία *Immortel (ad vitam)* [_Immortal_] του 2004, βασισμένη στη _Γιορτή των Αθανάτων _και στη_ Γυναίκα-Παγίδα,_ με αιθέρια μουσική των Ισλανδών Sigur Rós:





Στη συνέχεια, μια αναδρομή στο παρελθόν με άλλες αγάπες του τιμώμενου τρισχιλιάσαντα, ένα απόσπασμα από τη γαλλική τηλεοπτική εκπομπή "Tac au Tac", η οποία το Μάιο του 1972 φιλοξένησε τον Ζαν Ζιρό (ή Moebius ή Gir) και τον Ούγκο Πρατ και τους ζήτησε να σχεδιάσουν μια ιστορία με τρία μόνο καρέ, ο ένας με τον Μπλούμπερι και ο άλλος με τον Κόρτο Μαλτέζε, βασισμένη σε ηχοποίητα, γραπτά επιφωνήματα που σκαρφίστηκαν ο Jean Claude Forest και ο Joseph Gillain (ή Jijé). 
Οι δυο μεγάλοι επί το έργο:






Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να δουν κι άλλα καταπληκτικά αποσπάσματα της εκπομπής Tac au Tac και με άλλους εξαιρετικούς σχεδιαστές, μπορούν να κάνουν αναζήτηση με τον τίτλο της στο γιουτιούμπ ή στο ina.fr. Δεν θα απογοητευτούν.

Και τέλος, επειδή πρέπουν του και τραγούδια (κι έχει μια προτίμηση στα έπη), η _Ραψωδία του Αρζάκ_ από τον Moebius:










http://gatesthecomic.com/2012/01/26/moebius-arzak-rhapsody-animated-serieswatch/

ARZAK is a lone traveler. Perched on his faithful anti-gravity Pterodactyl («where nothing too serious can happen to him»), he flies at random over parallel worlds, exploring fantastic universes peopled by strange creatures, and landing in the most unexpected and unlikely places. His adventures are unforeseen deviations on his journey. They lead him to strange meetings and experiences, sometimes dangerous but always exciting, somewhere on the frontier between dream and a reality that exists on the far side of real. MŒBIUS makes us discover an «elsewhere» he is the only one to know about; an other dimension, dreamlike and mysterious. He reminds us that if we want to see clearly a thing, we have to get in touch with its contrary. Through the shadow, we go to the light; and the closer we go to the light, the more we learn about our own shadows…
https://www.tvfrance-intl.com/en/pr...e/20644_arzak-rhapsody/video_player/1805.html


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2014)

Και επειδή παράπονο το είχα κι εγώ μια φορά να προλάβω το Λεξίαρχο Υπηρεσίας, Δαιμάνε, συγχαρητήρια για τα 15.000 πόστια σου! Πάντα δημιουργικός και να μας φτιάχνεις το κέφι με τις λεξιπλασίες, τις στιχοπλοκίες και τις μουσικές σου (και συχνά πυκνά και με τις βιογραφίες αλλωνώνε)!!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2014)

Α, πολύ ωραία χιλιάδα! Συγχαρητήρια!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2014)

Συγχαρητήρια, D-Man!


----------



## Earion (Jan 29, 2014)

Δαεμάγε! :clap:

Έχω βυθιστεί στη μαγεία και δε θέλω να βγω ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2014)

15000 ευχές γι' ακόμη περισσότερα, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2014)

Συγχαρητήρια! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 30, 2014)

Πολλά και θερμότατα συγχαρητήρια στον δαεμάνο, και στον εαρίωνα που δεν τον πρόλαβα! Μπράβο, και να τα μυριάσετε!


----------



## bernardina (Jan 30, 2014)

Γεια σου, βρε Δαεμάνε μας δεκαπεντοχιλιάρη
να χαίρεσαι τα πόστια σου -βουρ για το τριαντάρι!
να 'ναι τα γιουτιουμπάκια σου νέκταρ και αμβροσία
μύριες ιδέες να γεννάς για τη Λεξιλογία

Να ΄ν΄οι λεξιπλασίες σου σαν κόκκοι της αμμούδας 
και πού και πού να ρίχνουμε το γέλιο της αρκούδας ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

Λοιπόν, πανδαή μαν (ο αμάρτυρος _δαής_ είναι το αντίθετο τού _αδαούς_), ανακάλυψα ότι γράφεις όπως ζωγραφίζει ο Μπιλάλ (πρώτο τιουμπάκι στο #436): βλέπεις αυτό που έχει φτιάξει και λες «Α, πανέμορφο!». Αλλά αυτός, εκεί, επιμένει — προσθέτει κι άλλη μια πινελιά, και άλλη, κι άλλη, φτιάχνοντας ένα έργο πολυστρωματικό, που αγαπά το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα του συνόλου φροντίζοντας ταυτόχρονα, εξαντλητικά, και κάθε λεπτομέρεια.

Αυτό το μάτι που ξέρει να βρίσκει και να ζωγραφίζει τόσο πολλές κρυφές γωνιές, σου εύχομαι να το κρατήσεις για χρόνια πολλά, και να χαρίζει μαγικά καλειδοσκόπια.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2014)

...
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συνευχές κι ελπίζω το κοινό μας ταξίδι στους φιλόξενους κόλπους του Σαν Σερίφε να είναι συνεχές και —γιατί όχι;— διηνεκές. Scripta manent.



nickel said:


> Λοιπόν, πανδαή μαν (ο αμάρτυρος _δαής είναι το αντίθετο τού αδαούς),_ ανακάλυψα ότι γράφεις όπως ζωγραφίζει ο Μπιλάλ (πρώτο τιουμπάκι στο #436): βλέπεις αυτό που έχει φτιάξει και λες «Α, πανέμορφο!». Αλλά αυτός, εκεί, επιμένει — προσθέτει κι άλλη μια πινελιά, και άλλη, κι άλλη, φτιάχνοντας ένα έργο πολυστρωματικό, που αγαπά το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα του συνόλου φροντίζοντας ταυτόχρονα, εξαντλητικά, και κάθε λεπτομέρεια.



Έτσι ακριβώς ζωγραφίζω κιόλας, μπιλαλίδικα. 
Κι από Μπιλάλ έχω ζωγραφίσει αντίγραφα ουκ ολίγα στα νιάτα μου που τον πολυδιάβαζα. Fandrawing, funpainting.

Ευτυχώς, πανδαήμονας δεν είμαι, μόνο ανίδεος. Είναι πάντα πιο ευχάριστο να ανακαλύπτεις παρά να (νομίζεις ότι) ξέρεις τα πάντα. Άσ' τα αυτά τα δαηλίκια, Δαεμάνε, το παρασοβαρεύεις. Και το αντίθετο του ανίδεου; Πανίδεος ή ίδεος; Ή idiot. Δεν μας τα 'μαθαν αυτά στο Ανεπιστήμιο.



nickel said:


> Αυτό το μάτι που ξέρει να βρίσκει και να ζωγραφίζει τόσο πολλές κρυφές γωνιές, σου εύχομαι να το κρατήσεις για χρόνια πολλά, και να χαρίζει μαγικά καλειδοσκόπια.



Αυτό είναι το τρίτο μάτι, που λένε. Τ' άλλα δυο τέσσερα να τα βγάλω, δηλαδή;


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2014)

Τι έγινε λέει; Έπιασε το δεκαπενταχίλιαρο ο Δαεμάνος; Μόνο; Σα δε ντρέπεται! Καιρός είναι να πορευτείς προς άλλη τάξη απειροσυνόλων,


Earion said:


> Δαεμάγε!


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Themis said:


> ... Καιρός είναι να πορευτείς προς άλλη τάξη απειροσυνόλων,




Και μην τον είδατε τον πανδαή...  

Όχι που θα σ' άφηνα αναpunτητο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 31, 2014)

Δεν κατάλαβα αν ήταν λάθος της DB ή έγινε κάποια μετακίνηση νήματος προς μη ορατό μέρος του φόρουμ και ξανά σε ορατό, αλλά έχασα το στιγμιότυπο που παραμόνευα να απαθανατίσω, τουτέστιν την 20ή χιλιάδα του Δόκτορα.

Συγχαρητήρια, Δόκτορα. Και εις νικελικότερα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2014)

Χαλάλι σου, Χέλλε, θα το προσθέσω εγώ --κι ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2014)

Χε χε... Επειδή απεχθάνομαι την αριθμολαγνεία και, αν δεν σας αγαπούσα, θα υπονόμευα κάθε αριθμολαγνική επέτειο, σκέφτηκα να εφαρμόσουμε το κόλπο να πηγαίνουμε π.χ. από το 1999 κατευθείαν στο 2001. Αλλά, αφού βρέθηκε ο Σπίντι Γκονζάλες:

Συγχαρητήρια, τρισμέγιστε επταμέγιστε δόκτορα. Οι φίλοι, τα μέλη και οι αναγνώστες σε ευχαριστούν. Τις προσωπικές μου ευχές μπορείς να τις φανταστείς.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2014)

Εύγε, και εις ανώτερα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2014)

Αυτή είναι η ειδική αντιτσακαλική αντιεφταδοχτορική ιαχή; :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 31, 2014)

Ντοκ, συγχαρητήρια, με πολλές πολλές ευχαριστίες για τις αναρτήσεις σου και για τη βοήθειά σου! Και για τις Λεξιαρχικές υπηρεσίες, βεβαίως βεβαίως :) Και όπως θα 'λεγε κι ένας γνωστός μου γάτος:












nickel said:


> Αλλά, αφού βρέθηκε ο Σπίντι Γκονζάλες:


Έλα έλα, σιλτεπλέ, όλοι ξέρουμε σε ποιον ανήκει αυτός ο τίτλος εδώ μέσα!


----------



## Earion (Jan 31, 2014)

Στον εφτάδιπλό μας Δόκτορα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2014)

​Το πιο καλό με τη Λεξιλογία είναι ότι τρελαίνει τις διαδιχτυακές αράχνες που δηλητηριάζονται από τα κάθε λογής μπισκότα που εισβάλλουν στον υπολογιστή μου καθώς ψάχνω, καθώς μπαινοβγαίνω σε κάθε λογής νήματα και γκουγκλίζω κάθε πιθανό κι απίθανο. Έτσι, στο ΦΒ μου προτείνει έναν γερμανικό ιστότοπο τρίτης ηλικίας :angry: και αποκάτω, ξεκούραστες διακοπές σε αντίσκηνο με ελκυστικές (λέει) συνομήλικες (νομίζει) τριανταδυάρες (όχι οθόνες) :clap:. Το γιουτιουμπ μού προτείνει απαραιτήτως τα τελευταία γκολ του γάβρου, τα τελευταία κατορθώματα του άλφα, την πιο πρόσφατη αγόρευση της βήτα, μια αναπαλαιωμένη εκτέλεση των συμφωνικών έργων κάποιου απίθανου νεοζηλανδού συνθέτη κλασικής μουσικής με στοιχεία μαορί, τζαζ του Αμαζονίου και λίντερ του ιαπωνικού νεορεαλισμού. Όσο για την Αμαζόνα, εκεί να δεις τρελοκομείο. Τη μια βδομάδα που μπαίνω να ψάξω καμιά αρχαία παροιμία, με πλακώνει στα αρχαιοκεντρικά. Την επόμενη, το μενού έχει δεινόσαυρους και εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα, τη μεθεπόμενη πεντάτομα οικονομικά λεξικά και αστυνομικά μυθιστορήματα.

Έχει την πλάκα του να ερευνάς για τη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2014)

Τους έχεις τρελάνει καθώς τους περικυκλώνεις χιλιάδες φορές από εφτά μεριές, σεβαστέ DrX7X20.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2014)

Με το καλό, πολλά τέτοια (και πιο γρήγορα  ) κατοστάρια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2014)

Συγχαρητήρια και γρήγορα και στα χίλια!


----------



## Themis (May 24, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συγχαρητήρια και γρήγορα και στα χίλια!


Ναι, τα κατοστάρια να πέφτουν το ένα μετά το άλλο σαν ντόμινο. Και όχι μόνο θεωρητικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2014)

Το πρώτο κατοστάρι ολοκληρώθηκε! Σε πολλά περισσότερα, Severus!


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2014)

Πολλές λεξιλογιακές ευχαριστίες στον cougr για τα χίλια μηνύματα που έχει καταθέσει στο φόρουμ, πάντα με θετική διάθεση, πνεύμα αλληλεγγύης και βαθιές γνώσεις. (Τα ευχαριστώ μου και στον παρατηρητικό κύριο που επισήμανε το μαγικό νούμερο!)


----------



## Earion (Nov 2, 2014)

Το παράρτημά μας στη Μελβούρνη σκίζει. Συγχαρητήρια και σε πολλά ακόμα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats! To the myriad, then!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2014)

Melbourne-Millebourne, kudos cougr!


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία:
Η *Μελβούρνη* πήρε το όνομά της προς τιμήν του Ουίλιαμ Λαμ (William Lamb), 2ου υποκόμη του Μέλμπορν, ο οποίος ήταν ο μέντορας και πρώτος πρωθυπουργός της βασίλισσας Βικτωρίας — πρωθυπούργευε όταν η Μελβούρνη πήρε το σημερινό της όνομα, το 1837. 

Ο Λαμ πήρε τον τίτλο από τον πατέρα του, τον πρώτο υποκόμη του Μέλμπορν. Ο τίτλος συνδεόταν με το αρχοντικό Melbourne Hall στο Melbourne της βόρειας Αγγλίας. Η πόλη ήταν γνωστή ήδη από το 1086, από το Μεγάλο Κτηματολόγιο (Domesday Book) του Γουλιέλμου του Κατακτητή, όπου καταγράφεται ως Mileburne, που σημαίνει *μυλοπόταμος*.


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2014)

...
Πανάξιος, πάντ' άξιος για τη Λεξιλογία
Cougr καλός και διαλεχτός από την Αυστραλία!

Fireworks, please :up::

Under the boardwalk - John Cougar Mellencamp









nickel said:


> Πολλές λεξιλογιακές ευχαριστίες στον cougr για τα χίλια μηνύματα που έχει καταθέσει στο φόρουμ, πάντα με θετική διάθεση, πνεύμα αλληλεγγύης και βαθιές γνώσεις. ...



Lo! here the gentle lark (Henry R. Bishop / William Shakespeare) - Nellie Melba*






Lo, here the gentle lark, weary of rest,
From his moist cabinet mounts up on high,
And wakes the morning, from whose silver breast
The sun ariseth in his majesty;
Who doth the world so gloriously behold
That cedar-tops and hills seem burnish'd gold.

Venus salutes him with this fair good-morrow:
'O thou clear god, and patron of all light,
From whom each lamp and shining star doth borrow
The beauteous influence that makes him bright,
There lives a son that suck'd an earthly mother,
May lend thee light, as thou dost lend to other.

* She took the pseudonym "Melba" from Melbourne, Victoria, her home town.

Από την Έμπαρο κρασί κι από τη Βιάννο λάδι
κι από το Μυλοπόταμο φίλος χωρίς ψεγάδι


----------



## cougr (Nov 4, 2014)

Με λίγη καθυστέρηση αλλά με περίσσια εκτίμηση θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους μαζί και τον καθένα χωριστά, τόσο για τις ευχές και τα καλά σας λόγια - που βέβαια με υπερβαίνουν - όσο και για την αποδοχή σας, για το γεγονός ότι με υπομένετε στωικά τόσο καιρό, και προπαντός για τις ανεκτίμητες γνώσεις που μου έχετε προσφέρει. Να είστε καλά και καλή συνέχεια να έχουμε!!!

On a side note, daeman, I had completely forgotten that John Mellencamp had covered this song and it was a real pleasure to hear it again - thankyou! I remember when it was released in Australia, despite it being the B side song, it became an instant hit and was constantly played on the radio in preference to "R.O.C.K In The USA" which was the A side song.


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2014)

cougr said:


> ...
> On a side note, daeman, I had completely forgotten that John Mellencamp had covered this song and it was a real pleasure to hear it again - thankyou! I remember when it was released in Australia, despite it being the B side song, it became an instant hit and was constantly played on the radio in preference to "R.O.C.K In The USA" which was the A side song.



Well, it's more pleasant to be under the boardwalk —down by the sea, on a blanket with your baby— than on a rock of any kind.  And gems have a tendency to hide in flipsides.

Here's two of its best covers, imho, for your boardwalks (never bored walks, hopefully):

The Rolling Stones





whose 1964 version was released as a single only in Australia and peaked at #1, but you're too young to remember that one (and I was one at the time, year old).


Rickie Lee Jones






from her 1983 EP _Girl at Her Volcano_ which I'm proud to have, still. Still crazy after all these years.

Fue en un café - Los Apson Boys
Bajo la rambla - Los Gatos Salvajes + Unter dem Wartburg - Lothar & die Trabanten
安娜她爱我 - Wong Chin Yuen


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2014)

Επειδή για να φτάσεις στα χίλια περνάς πρώτα από τα εκατό, συγχαρητήρια και στον Παράκτιο για την πρώτη κατοστάρα του στη Λέξι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2014)

Την έτρεξε κατοστάρι την πρώτη κατοστάρα! :clap: :upz:


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή για να φτάσεις στα χίλια περνάς πρώτα από τα εκατό, συγχαρητήρια και στον Παράκτιο για την πρώτη κατοστάρα του στη Λέξι.
> ...



All down the line - Rolling Stones






Yeah, heard the diesel drumming all down the line
Oh, heard the wires a humming all down the line
Yeah, hear the women sighing all down the line

All down the line, we're gonna open up the throttle, yeah
All down the line, we're gonna bust another bottle, yeah
Well you can't say yes, and you can't say no
Just be right there when the whistle blows

Hear the whistle blowing, hear it for a thousand miles :up:

For CoastalFog though, despite the fog, I have to come clean; the first song that instantly came to mind this morning when I saw this with just one eye open -barely- was this masterpiece:

New York 1963 - America 1968 - Eric Burdon & The Animals






And when I got to America, I say it blew my mind

Smiling young faces of many colours
Many young tongues were being talked


From _Every One of Us_ to every one of us.


----------



## Earion (Nov 5, 2014)

Τώρα, και με παράρτημα στο Όρεγκον, Lexilogia turns really international. Welcome aboard, Coastal Fog.


----------



## Themis (Nov 6, 2014)

Lexilogia rules the waves and what's beyond. Κούγριε και Παράκτιε/ Ομιχλώδη (οι γνώμες για την ώρα διίστανται), πλουτίζετε τη Λεξιλογία και σας ευχαριστούμε γι' αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Themis said:


> Παράκτιε/ Ομιχλώδη (οι γνώμες για την ώρα διίστανται)



Αρκεί να μη σε πιάσει το καββαδιακό σου και τον πεις Πούσι.


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

...
Now that's a galore! :inno: 
Grievous Bondily Harma.


----------



## Themis (Nov 6, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...Grievous Bondily Harma.


Μy name is Bond. Coastal Bond.


----------



## cougr (Nov 6, 2014)

Themis said:


> Lexilogia rules the waves and what's beyond. Κούγριε και Παράκτιε/ Ομιχλώδη (οι γνώμες για την ώρα διίστανται), πλουτίζετε τη Λεξιλογία και σας ευχαριστούμε γι' αυτό.



Ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς, Θέμη.

Congratulations, Coastal Fog! At the rate you blew through your first 100 we should be calling you the Coastal Gust!:) At this rate you'll be hitting 1000 in a few weeks - that'll be one for the Guinness book of records!


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

Themis said:


> Μy name is Bond. Coastal Bond.



Mine's just Bond. Plains Bond. 

But I'd be coastal any time.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 6, 2014)

daeman said:


> Mine's just Bond. Plains Bond.
> 
> But I'd be coastal any time.


Coastal's fine with me, Neanderthal man. Just don't go postal on us, OK?

Gee, thanks folks. I just saw your posts!
100 mph already? Uh-oh, I better slow down a little before I get a ticket.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2014)

Μπρε Λεξιλόγοι!

Ο Ζάζουλας πέρασε τα *15.000* μηνύματα εδώ και κανά μήνα και δεν το πήρε είδηση κανένας μας, μπρε; Και κυρίως, *καμία*;







Να τα εικοσαχιλιάσεις, Ζαζουλέα μας (και σκούντα μας βρε παιδί μου... ακόμη και ο Όμηρος παίρνει κανάν υπνάκο πού και πού).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ — θα το γιορτάσω με αλλαγή άβαταρ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2014)

Πιο συναρπαστικό θα ήταν το κλιπάκι αν έκοβες 2-3 καρεδάκια στο τέλος, να μένουμε μες στην αγωνία της μέρας της μαρμότας.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2014)

...
He likes to ride. Fixed gear. No brakes. Can't stop. Doesn't want to, either.





Premium Rush trailer.
Bikerzaz, full of pizzazz, rulez the runz! :up:

Σ' ευχαριστούμε, Ζαζ!

Αγωνία θέλατε; Σας Ζαζ την έφερα, ζτο 2':17".


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2014)

Μπράβο, daeman! Ό,τι πιο ταιριαστό για τον τίτλο του νήματος αυτού!


----------



## Themis (Nov 18, 2014)

Ζαζ, να τα εκατομμυριοστήσεις. Και να γίνουν οι αβατάρες σου λιγότερο αγχωτικές - εκτός αν επαναφέρεις τον γάτο, γιατί αυτό το άγχος το γουστάρουμε και έχει και απαράμιλλο ιστορικό πεντιγκρί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2014)

Ε, δεν σας προλαβαίνω πια, χρειάζεστε φρέσκο Λεξίαρχο...






Λίγο να ξεχαστεί ο άνθρωπος στο διαδίκτυο και ο Νίκελ ξεπέρασε το ορόσημο της παρά μιας τεσσαράκοντα χιλιάδων αναρτήσεων (με την αβανταδόρικη οπτικά αριθμητική απεικόνιση 39.999), ανέβασε κι *ένα σημαδιακό για το 40.000ό* του ποστ στη Λεξιλογία και προχωράει ακάθεκτος.

Σαράντα χιλιάδες ποστ στη Λεξιλογία. Πρωτότυπα νήματα, ουσιαστικές παρεμβάσεις, χρήσιμες συμβουλές, ψύχραιμες απαντήσεις, προτάσεις με ουσία και χιούμορ μαζί.

Προσωπικά, τον ευχαριστώ για κάθε ένα από αυτά και τη μεντορική τους επίδραση πάνω μου. Εύχομαι να είναι γερός και κεφάτος και να γιορτάσουμε μαζί πολύ πολύ πολύ περισσότερα σημαδιακά αριθμητικά ορόσημα.

Σαράντα χιλιάδες. Σαράντα. Σπολλάτη, Νικέλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2014)

Και τις δικές μου ευχές για άλλες τόσες και ακόμη περισσότερες σταγόνες -ενίοτε και κυβικά- σοφίας και σύνεσης.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 26, 2014)

Ας προσπαθήσουμε λίγο να το διανοηθούμε αυτό: σαράντα (4-0) χιλιάδες (χι-λγιά-δες)!   ! Όπως το υπολογίζω εγώ, είναι κάπου το μισό ίντερνετ 
Συγχαρητήρια Νικ, να τις εκατοστήσεις αύριο-μεθαύριο! :-D


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2014)

...
Ευχαριστώ και χαίρομαι χίλιες φορές σαράντα
μηνύματα και νήματα —όλοι κάντε στη μπάντα
να γείρομε την κεφαλή, να δείξομε το σέβας
που ξεδιψούμε απ' τ' άφθονα νερά αυτής της φλέβας






Forty days and forty nights - Eric Burdon







Θα το ξαναπώ, μαζί με τον Νικ "The Greek" Γκραβενίτη:






κι εκεί με τον Μπάντι Γκάι.


Με την ευκαιρία, από τον ίδιο Νίκο, άλλο ένα σαραντακάτι, Four floors or forty:






που έχουμε και λάιβ στην Αθήνα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 26, 2014)

Μπράβο, nickel, συγχαρητήρια — κι ευχαριστούμε! :)


----------



## Themis (Nov 27, 2014)

Ένσταση επί διαδικαστικού. Ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι: _Επειδή ορισμένοι πηγαίνουν με χίλια_... Στην περίπτωση του Νίκελ είναι όμως σαφές ότι αυτή η ταπεινή μονάδα μέτρησης αδυνατεί να υπηρετήσει την ποσοτική απεικόνιση των σχετικών μεγεθών. Μήπως: _Επειδή ορισμένοι πηγαίνουν με δεκαχίλιαρα_; Θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε και μια φωτογραφία του Νίκελ από δίπλα, προβλέποντας μεγαθύμως χώρο και για τρεις-τέσσερις ενδεχόμενες προσθήκες (ονόματα δεν λέμε).


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2014)

Με κατσάδιασε ο δόκτορας που πέρασα ακάθεκτος το σαρανταχίλιαρο και δεν σταμάτησα, να δώσω την ευκαιρία για τα απαραίτητα επετειακά ενσταντανέ. Για να εξιλεωθώ αλλά και για να σας ευχαριστήσω για τα καλά λόγια (και στίχους) και, πάνω απ’ όλα, την τόσο καλή παρέα, που αυτή άλλωστε είναι το καλύτερο κίνητρο για κάθε κόπο, φρόντισα να αφήσω το μικρό ευχαριστήριο δωράκι μου στο νήμα για την πάπισσα.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15105-Η-Πάπισσα-και-ο-Ντάρελ&p=232110&viewfull=1#post232110


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 26, 2014)

Οι πρωινές βάρδιες πιάνουν τα καλά ενσταντανέ: 






Το 15χίλιαρο της πρωτομοδερατόρισσας Αλεξάνδρας, δεύτερη μέρα Χριστουγέννων, με δουλειά, δουλειά και δουλειά.

Εις πολλά περισσότερα!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2014)

Συγχαρητήρια, μπράβο!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Μακάρι να είχα τον χρόνο για πιο εποικοδομητικά ποσταρίσματα!


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2014)

Σας παρακαλώ, ας μη γράψει κανένας από κάτω αν δεν έρθει να γράψει ο daeman, να βγάλουμε ένα ενσταντανέ, μια σέλφι, με την πεντάδα των πιο φλύαρων του φόρουμ. Μπράβο, Αλεξάνδρα, καλή μας παρέα!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 26, 2014)

Δαιμάνου απουσιάζοντος θα παρεμβληθεί λιγότερο φλύαρη λεξιλόγα να πει στην Αλεξάνδρα: μπράβο, και στις εκατό χιλιάδες!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 26, 2014)

Εύχομαι άλλες τόσες δημιουργικές κι ευχάριστες δημοσιεύσεις!


----------



## Themis (Dec 27, 2014)

Το σκορ των υπερμυριόποστων (>10.000 ποστ) στις 27/12/2014, ώρα 00.36:
_Νίκελ 40.328_ [εκτός συναγωνισμού]
_Δόκτορας 23.132_ [τέρας ηθικής, αγνοεί τα κόκκινα φανάρια: μονίμως με τετάρτη ταχύτητα και πάνω]
_Δαεμάνος 17.921_ [φτωχό μυαλό μη ζαλιστείς και λέγεις κουζουλάδες / του Δαεμάνου σαν παινάς τις ώριες μαντινάδες]
_Ζάζουλας 15.481_ [αν τα μπέικον μετρούσαν για ποστ...]
*Αλεξάνδρα 15.004 [σταθερή αξία, όποιος ξεχαστεί θα φάει τη σκόνη της]*
_Παλάβρα 11.425_ [κάθε μπιμπερό, ένα χαμένο ποστ - βλ. opportunity cost]


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 27, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol::up::up::up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2014)

Themis said:


> Το σκορ των υπερμυριόποστων (>10.000 ποστ) στις 27/12/2014, ώρα 00.36:
> _Δόκτορας 23.132_ [τέρας ηθικής, αγνοεί τα κόκκινα φανάρια: μονίμως με τετάρτη ταχύτητα και πάνω]


Χμμμ, κάποιος είμαι αριθμολάγνος τελικά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2015)

Και ο Χέλλε συμπλήρωσε 5000 ποστ.

Ορίστε και το σουβενιράκι του, να θυμάται τη σημερινή ημέρα *και* γι' αυτό. Εις πολλά περισσότερα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2015)

Και στις 100.000, Χέλε!


----------



## Themis (Jan 27, 2015)

Ο Ελληγενής διαθέτει γνήσιο ένστικτο ποστοσκόρερ κι επιπλέον είναι σε καλή ηλικία. Σαπό.

Ελληγεννούς ποστάροντος
ου μην και κριτικάροντος
όλως ακαταπαύστως,
νέος εγεννήθη παρ' ημίν
- κι ας γίνουν κι άλλοι, Θε μου, αμήν -
.............................
(χελπ, κινδυνεύει ο ίαμβος!)
.............................
πεντάκις-και-χιλίαρχος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2015)

Themis said:


> - κι ας γίνουν κι άλλοι, Θε μου, αμήν -


Hear, hear!

Καλημέρα. Καλές ανηφόρες, Helle.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 27, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2015)

...
Ε, πού πας πριν σου πω κι εγώ τα μπράβο που αξίζεις, ε, ε, ε; 

Πρόσεξε καλά, κακομοίρη μου, μη σε βάλω τιμωρία. Τι τιμωρία; Να μάθεις τους παραδοσιακούς χορούς του Σαν Σερίφ(εεε), όλους, εις πενταπλούν: 

Land of a thousand dances - The Commitments






Got to know how to pony 
Like Bony Maronie 
Mash potato, do the alligator 
Put your hand on your hips, yeah 
Let your backbone slip 
Do the Watusi 
Like my little Lucy 

Na na-na-na-na na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na na-na-na-na 
I need somebody to help me say it one time 

Eίναι πολλοί, αλλά θα τα καταφέρεις.   

Εν λευκώ εδώ, από τους Commitments. Για να αποφοιτήσεις μετ' επαίνων, απαιτείται η μαύρη εκδοχή, του Γουίλσον Πίκετ. 
Εκεί είναι τα σκούρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

Συγχαρητήρια, μπράβο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2015)

Και το σουβενιράκι της Κρυστάλως μας:






Το μότο της: αργά αλλά σταθερά.


----------



## crystal (Feb 13, 2015)

Καλέ, ούτε που το πήρα χαμπάρι! Ευχαριστώ, Ντόκτορ!


----------



## Earion (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2015)

...
She's here, 2000 posts
It's very nice
The words are falling down
Gets brighter day by day
We cheer you!






I can hear people singing
It must be Crystal's time
I hear people singing
It must be Crystal's time!


Well, I wish everyday were like Sunday







but unfortunately we're back on the chain gang... :-D



Spoiler


----------



## Themis (Feb 14, 2015)

Στης απονιάς την κρουσταλλένια βρύση
πήγε η Κρυστάλλω το σταμνί μας να γεμίσει.
Φταίει άραγε η φειδώ ή τάχα η κρίση;
Μονάχα δυο χιλιάδες ποστ έχει αφήσει.

Πάρε φόρα, Κρυστάλλω, γιατί δεν καλύπτεται με τέτοιους ρυθμούς το έλλειμμα παραγωγικότητας της προσφιλούς πατρίδος μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 14, 2015)

Themis said:


> Πάρε φόρα, Κρυστάλλω, γιατί δεν καλύπτεται με τέτοιους ρυθμούς το έλλειμμα παραγωγικότητας της προσφιλούς πατρίδος μας.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2015)

Οι κρύσταλλοι ούτως ή άλλως σχηματίζονται αργά. :) Μπράβο, crystal!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 15, 2015)

Εξαρτάται από τις συνθήκες πίεσης. :)

Συγχαρητήρια, Crystal!


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2015)

Ζωή να 'χουμε, να σου ξαναευχηθούμε στις τρεις χιλιάδες! :)


----------



## Themis (Feb 15, 2015)

Corrigendum #514: φειδώς --> φειδώ


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2015)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι ήταν ποιητικό... Καλά, πάω να τ' αλλάξω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2015)

Από τους καλύτερους ναυαγοσώστες του φόρουμ, ιδού ο Θέμης στην τρισχιλιοστή διάσωσή του. Σε ευχαριστούμε και να σε χαιρόμαστε.


----------



## cougr (Mar 3, 2015)

Άντε, και στις επόμενες 30.000!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2015)

Ε, δεν υπάρχει οίκτος για τους λεξίαρχους! Καλά που υπήρχε ο Νικέλ υπηρεσίας!

Να τις μυριάσεις Θέμη μας, τις γλωσσοπαρεμβάσεις,
για λέξεις δύστροπες πολύ και νομικές συμβάσεις,
να δίνεις άποψη γερή, με πείρα και σοφία,
με κείμενα όλο ζουμί, με χιούμορ και ουσία.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...με κείμενα όλο ζουμί, με χιούμορ και ουσία.


Και κάθε χρόνο φυσικά, τον ετήσιο Καζαμία!

Συγχαρητήρια και να τα μυριάσεις, Θέμη!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2015)

Συγχαρητήρια και εις ανώτερα και πάντα δημιουργικά. :)


----------



## Themis (Mar 3, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, να μας χαιρόμαστε και να χαιρόμαστε τη Λεξιλογία. Όσο για το τρισχιλιοστό μου ποστ, δεν είχα προσέξει ότι είναι σημαδιακό και το αφιέρωσα στα ναυάγια αλλά και στη σωτηρία από αυτά. Τυχαίο;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2015)

Να τα χιλιομυριάσεις, Θέμη μας! Α, και μην ξεχνάμε: 
Αναμένουμε όλο ανυπομονησία / τον ετήσιο καζαμία :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2015)

Themis said:


> Όσο για το τρισχιλιοστό μου ποστ, δεν είχα προσέξει ότι είναι σημαδιακό και το αφιέρωσα στα ναυάγια αλλά και στη σωτηρία από αυτά. Τυχαίο;


Εγώ ήμουν 105% βέβαιος ότι ήταν σκόπιμο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2015)

...
Πως Θέμης ετριχίλιασε μου το 'πε ένα πουλάκι
τουιτσίου ήρθε κι ήκαμε, ήφταξε το μεϊλάκι
Μα γω 'μουνα πετούμενο πουλί κείνη την ώρα
στα πλήχτρα τα δαχτύλια μου χορεύανε, καληώρα

Μα ήρθε εδά το πλήρωμα του χρόνου απού λένε
Τσι τρεις χιλιάδες μου ευκές να πω στον Πωστονλένε
Απού αγώνες ήκαμε κι ήσαζε μαντινάδες
κι από τα αξημέρωτα τραγούδειε τσι καντάδες
χικ

Να τραγουδείς, Θεμίστορα, μες στη Λεξιλογία
να γράφεις να χαιρόμαστε, σε κάθε ευκαιρία* 
Να λάμπουνε τα φώτα σου, να φέγγει το σκοτάδι
και τρισχιλιευτυχέστατος** να θέτεις κάθε βράδυ***! 


* τον Καζατσίνκουε γράψε μας, κουίντιτσι Καζαμία
** καλό, ε; νιεχνιέχ
*** πρωί ήθελα να γράψω, αλλά δεν έβγαινε η ρίμα

Three little birds - Tracy Chapman


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2015)

Ο αγαπητότατος σε όλους μας Χαρβ συμπλήρωσε 2000 πόστια και πρέπει να επιστρέψει ο λεξίαρχος από διατεταγμένη αποστολή για να τον συνεορτάσουμε;;; Οίμοι, τάλαινα επταετής Λεξιλογία!

Τέρμα οι πλάκες, Χαρβ να τις πολυμυριάσεις! (Η δημοσίευση είναι η ορίτζιναλ 2000ή ).


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 3, 2015)

Ωχ! Πότε έγινε αυτό; Ευχαριστώ πολύ κ. λεξίαρχε! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2015)

Και εις ανώτερα :up:


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2015)

Χάρμα. Για την ακρίβεια, dharma. In Buddhist jargon, "cosmic law and order".


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 3, 2015)

Και εις πολύ ανώτερα και πάντα δημιουργικά!


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Οίμοι, τάλαινα επταετής Λεξιλογία!
> ...





daeman said:


>





drsiebenmal said:


> Ο αγαπητότατος σε όλους μας Χαρβ συμπλήρωσε 2000 πόστια και πρέπει να επιστρέψει ο λεξίαρχος από διατεταγμένη αποστολή για να τον συνεορτάσουμε;;;
> ...


Ναι, έτσι πρέπει, γιατί το είχες τάξει στην πρώτη χιλιάδα:


drsiebenmal said:


> Τι έγινε, βρε παιδιά; Ούτε μια μέρα άδεια δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε; Χαρβάτισε ο χιλίαρχος; Εύγε, εύγε. Άντε, στο διχίλιαρο εγώ.






nickel said:


> Χάρμα. Για την ακρίβεια, dharma. In Buddhist jargon, "cosmic law and order".



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πάσα! 

Dharma for one Dharv - Jethro Tull






Dharva, seek and you will find
Truth within your mind, Dharma

Κι αφού έκλεισες τις δύο χιλιάδες, ορίστε και το διπλάσιο σε διάρκεια λάιβ στο Κάρνεγκι Χολ από το _Living In The Past, _με τον Κλάιβ Μπάνκερ να ζαλίζει τα τύμπανα μέχρι την τελική πτώση τους:







ओं मणिपद्मे हूं, Dharva देश विदेश भ्रमण करने वाला. 

Εύγε, διχιλιοχάρβατε, να τα διζιλιονάρεις 
με το καλό και το σωστό τα πόστια να ζογκλάρεις!

:up:



daeman said:


>


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2015)

Φτου, scripta manent!

Αν είναι όταν τα στρογγυλεύει ο Χαρβ να απουσιάζω με άδεια, να βάλω ένα χεράκι κι εγώ να φτάσει γρήγορα το τριχίλιαρο....


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 3, 2015)

:lol::lol::lol:
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πάρα πολύ - πάω να ακούσω τις ηχητικές αφιερώσεις του δαεμάνου (λατρεύουμε Jethro Tull btw)


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 3, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> πάω να ακούσω τις ηχητικές αφιερώσεις του δαεμάνου (λατρεύουμε Jethro Tull btw)



Aaahhhhhh, excellent...


----------



## Themis (Apr 4, 2015)

Εγώ έχω μείνει με την απορία: τι "βρήκε" στο σημαδιακό ποστ του (βλ. #530) ο επαξίως ήδη δισχιλίαρχος και συντόμως μυρίαρχος Χαρβάτιος; Νέα συστήματα για την ομαδάρα; Τη νήσο των θησαυρών; Τη χαμένη τιμή της Καταρίνα Μπλουμ;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2015)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15870-drop-trailer&p=240332&viewfull=1#post240332


----------



## Themis (Apr 4, 2015)

Είχε βρει "ρυμουλκούμενο χαμηλής πλατφόρμας" ο αθεόφοβος! Πώς να μην του δώσεις το γαλόνι;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 4, 2015)

Χαχαχα! Όντως!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 4, 2015)

- μα έτσι είναι, το σωστό να λέγεται


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2015)

Παραλίγο να ξεφύγει ο δόκτορας, αλλά τον τσακώσαμε - συγχαρητήρια doc!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2015)

Μερσί Χαρβ! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2015)

Εμείς την έχουμε στημένη για τις 25.000.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2015)

Μια Παλ Αύρα στις 12 χιλιάδες - και ένα!






Άντε, 2999 μείνανε μόνο ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2015)

Χαμπερίμ γιόκτου :) Να 'σαι καλά, Λεξίαρχε και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 15, 2015)

Χαχα! Ντουζίνα χιλιάδων! Εύγε Παλ


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 23, 2015)

Να τα εκατομμυριάσει και ο panadeli, που κλείνει την πρώτη χιλιάδα με ένα post-σταθμό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2015)

Παναντέλη, πάντα ζουμερά και ενδιαφέροντα κείμενα! Άντε, στα διχίλιαρα τώρα.

Χαρβ, αναλαμβάνεις Βοηθός Λεξίαρχος από σήμερα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2015)

Να προσέλθουν όλοι οι λεξίαρχοι και να ζητήσουν ταπεινά συγγνώμη για την αβλεψία.

Χίλια μπράβο στον panadeli για την πλούσια και προκλητική συνεισφορά του! (Και μερικά ακόμη στον Δημήτρη με το γερακίσιο μάτι.)


----------



## panadeli (Jun 24, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. :)

Βέβαια, διχίλιαρα βλέπω μόνο αν η Λεξιλογία μετασχηματιστεί σε αμιγώς πολιτικό φόρουμ...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2015)

Άντε, και στις δέκα χιλιάδες! (Ένα παράσημο για τον Χαρβ, ρε παιδιά!)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 24, 2015)

Μου αρκεί η τιμητική αναγόρευση σε βοηθό Λεξιάρχου


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2015)

Συγχαρητήρια! Πάντα δημιουργικά ποστ, εύχομαι. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

Στο μεταξύ, η (γνήσια) Αόρατη διέλαθε από τα λεξιαρχικά ραντάρ. Έτσι νόμιζε, τουλάχιστον, μέχρι που ο βετεράνος και υπέρκοπος Σαν Κλάουν Ντοκτέρ την επεσήμανε να έχει Μελανώσει στο κοντέρ ήδη 2000 και έξι ακόμη πόστια!

Εις πολλά τέτοια ακόμη, Αόρατη!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2015)

Να τις εκατοστίσεις τις χιλιάδες, Αόρατη!


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 26, 2015)

Συγχαρητήρια, και να ευχηθώ κι εγώ το κατοστάρι χιλιάδες!


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2015)

Να ακόμα μια που πηγαίνει με χίλια!






Να μας θυμάσαι λίγο πιο συχνά και θα γιορτάσουμε και τα 1.100 για σένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Η χαρά μου είναι πολύ πολύ πολύ μεγάλη που μπορώ να σημειώσω το 1000ό ποστ του Πσηφίου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Δεν είναι δυνατόν! Με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ για 1 λεπτό! :) :)


----------



## cougr (Jun 30, 2015)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα στην Psifio. 

Επίσης και στον Πόντιο!:clap::clap::clap::upz: Pontios, keep up the good work and hope I'm around to read your 100,000th post!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 8, 2015)

Γιάννης κερνάει Γιάννης πίνει Δυο χιλιάρικα τα ποστ μου, όσα και η επιστροφή της εφορίας, η μεγαλύτερη που είχα ποτέ, και όπως βλέπω δεν πρόκειται να την πάρω ούτε το 2045! Χεχεχε! Να τα τρισχιλιάσω! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

Βρε Όλι μου, ζητώ λεξιαρχικά συγνώμη. Είχα έτοιμη τη φωτογραφία σου και ασχολούμαι με αλλότρια... Καλοφάγωτα (και από ό,τι ακούω από Φρανκφούρτη, δεν θα κινδυνεύουν καν οι μικροκαταθέσεις)...


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 8, 2015)

Χαχα! Συγχαρητήρια για αμφότερα τα επιτεύγματα


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 8, 2015)

Χιχιχι! Να είστε καλά! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2015)

Να προσθέσω και το προχτεσινό σημαδιακό του Αζιμούθιου με τις αντίστοιχες ευχές:


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

Συγχαρητήρια, Όλι! Συγχαρητήρια, Άζι!



drsiebenmal said:


> δεν θα κινδυνεύουν καν οι μικροκαταθέσεις



Δηλαδή θα πέσω στα 30.000 μηνύματα περίπου; 

Θα επιζήσω. Έχω ξεπεράσει και χειρότερα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 8, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 8, 2015)

Εύγε κι από εμένα στον Αζιμούθιο, να τα δεκακισχιλιάσει!


----------



## stathis (Jul 9, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή θα πέσω στα 30.000 μηνύματα περίπου;
> 
> Θα επιζήσω. Έχω ξεπεράσει και χειρότερα.


Εκείνο δεν ήταν απλό κούρεμα, ήταν υποδεκαπλασιασμός...


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2015)

stathis said:


> Εκείνο δεν ήταν απλό κούρεμα, ήταν υποδεκαπλασιασμός...



Καλημέρα. Υποεκατονταπλασιασμός...


----------



## stathis (Jul 9, 2015)

Αυτά τα λάθη με τους πολλαπλασιαστές έχουν κλείσει σπίτια (διαδικτυακά και μη)...


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2015)

Για το εικοσιπενταχίλιαρο του δόκτορα, ειδικό νήμα εδώ:


----------



## sarant (Jul 24, 2015)

Καλά... το διάβασα, μου άρεσε και δεν πρόσεξα τη σύνδεση με το εικοσπενταχίλιαρο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2015)

Με πολιτικό και όχι μεταφραστικό σχόλιο μπήκε και ο rogne στους υπερχιλιάρηδες! Τα λεξιλογικά μου συγχαρητήρια και εύχομαι και σε περισσότερα (και από τις δύο κατηγορίες):


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2015)

Και από εμένα συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστούμε και τον Λεξίαρχο υπηρεσίας, αν δεν ήταν κι αυτός... :)


----------



## rogne (Nov 16, 2015)

Palavra said:


> ...και ευχαριστούμε και τον Λεξίαρχο υπηρεσίας, αν δεν ήταν κι αυτός... :)



This.

Μερσί για τα συγχαρητήρια, σε πέντε χρόνια πάλι (give or take)!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 16, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο μεταξύ, η (γνήσια) Αόρατη διέλαθε από τα λεξιαρχικά ραντάρ. Έτσι νόμιζε, τουλάχιστον, μέχρι που ο βετεράνος και υπέρκοπος Σαν Κλάουν Ντοκτέρ την επεσήμανε να έχει Μελανώσει στο κοντέρ ήδη 2000 και έξι ακόμη πόστια!


Και το ποστ του δόκτορος διέλαθε της προσοχής της Αόρατης μέχρι τούδε. Η αορατότης είναι κολλητική φαίνεται! Έντοκες ευχαριστίες για τις ευχές και να ευχηθώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου στον rogne και σε όλους τους νέους χιλιάρηδες να τα δεκαχιλιάσουν!


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2015)

rogne said:


> Μερσί για τα συγχαρητήρια, σε πέντε χρόνια πάλι (give or take)!



Έτσι μπράβο. Και να 'μαστε όλοι εδώ να τα γιορτάσουμε με μεγαλύτερη παρέα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2015)

...
Tanti auguri, no, migliori auguri a tutti voi!






Κρόνια πολλά, πόστια καλά ε ντιαλεκτά! :up:

Ε νήματα νόστιμα, κόμε μακαρόνι.


----------



## rogne (Nov 16, 2015)

:lol: Μερσί όλως ιδιαιτέρως.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2016)

Και ορισμένοι πηγαίνουν πλέον με 20.000! Καλέ μας daeman, τις ολόκαρδες ευχές μας. Και ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ για όσα μας έχεις μάθει.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 10, 2016)

Συγχαρητήρια, δαεμάνε! :up::up::up:


----------



## Themis (Feb 10, 2016)

Είχε ο θεός τα κέφια του κι έφτιαξε Δαεμάνο
κι από λεξιποστάριθμο τον σπρώχνει πάνω-πάνω.
Σωστό και δίκαιο αυτό, δεν το αμφισβητώ,
αν ήξερε τι έκανε, αυτό μόνο ρωτώ.
Αν πεταλούδας τίναγμα μας βάζει σε μπελάδες,
αντέχει ο Γαλαξίας μας τις δαεμανιάδες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2016)

Και Ντι
Και Έι
Και Ι
Και Μι
Και Έι (ξανά)
Και Νι

Yeaaaah, Daeman!


----------



## rogne (Feb 10, 2016)

Themis said:


> Αν πεταλούδας τίναγμα μας βάζει σε μπελάδες,
> αντέχει ο Γαλαξίας μας τις δαεμανιάδες;



That is the question, πράγματι. Πολλά συχαρίκια + ευχαριστίες!


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2016)

Themis said:


> Είχε ο θεός τα κέφια του κι έφτιαξε Δαεμάνο
> κι από λεξιποστάριθμο τον σπρώχνει πάνω-πάνω.



To be honest, it was not any god as such, in the traditional sense at least; it was the Sirius Cybernetics Corporation. 

You know Marvin, the Paranoid Android? Well, I am his brobot, the twin brother, the other failed prototype of the GPPP (Genuine People Personalities Program), Daeman the Schizoid Humanoid.







Themis said:


> Σωστό και δίκαιο αυτό, δεν το αμφισβητώ,
> αν ήξερε τι έκανε, αυτό μόνο ρωτώ.



The GPP Program, considered a failure, was scrapped after producing only the twin brobotypes. Then they broke the mould.



Themis said:


> Αν πεταλούδας τίναγμα μας βάζει σε μπελάδες,
> αντέχει ο Γαλαξίας μας τις δαεμανιάδες;



Σκιάζονται, ωρέ, οι Γαλαξίες; 






Any man that can hitch the length and breadth of the Galalexy, rough it, slum it, struggle against terrible odds, win through and still know where his towel is, threads and all, is clearly a daeman to be reckoned with.






"If there's anything more important than my ego around, I want it caught and shot right now." 

~ Zaphod Beeblebrox, two-headed, three-armed, eight-limbed and nimble President of the Galaxy (a role that involves no power whatsoever, and merely requires the incumbent to attract attention so no one wonders who's _really in charge)_, Imperator Imaginatus of the known and unknown multiverse, inventor of the Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster, voted "Worst Dressed Sentient Being in the Known Universe" seven consecutive times, "owner of the hippest place in the universe" (his own left cranium) as voted in a poll of the readers of the fictional magazine _Playbeing, _the only man to have survived the Total Perspective Vortex, described as "the best Bang since the Big One" by Eccentrica Gallumbits.



rogne said:


> That is the question, πράγματι. ...



42. That quite definitely is the answer. I think the problem, to be quite honest with you, is that you people have never actually known what the question is.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 11, 2016)

Excellent! :clap::clap: You, sir, are one hoopy frood! :up:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2016)

Συγχαρητήρια, Δαιμάνε μας! (Κάτι θέλω να ευχηθώ να τα κάνεις ένα εκατομμύριο, αλλά δε θυμάμαι το ρήμα και θα 'ρθει ο Ντοκ να με κατακευρανώσει αν το γράψω λάθος, οπότε δεν το επιχειρώ :) )


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 6, 2016)

He's back with a vengeance!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2016)

+1 Χ 6000!!!


----------



## Themis (Apr 7, 2016)

Καλή συνέχεια και εις περισσότερα, Ελληγεννή. Χαίρομαι που εξακολουθείς να επισκέπτεσαι τη Λεξιλογία, όπως επίσης χαίρομαι που η επίσκεψή σου στη Χαμουτζία έδωσε την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε από κοντά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ σας, παίδες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2016)

Μια πολλαπλά ιστορική ανάρτηση, που αναδεικνύει μεν όλη τη σημερινή ελληνική κοινωνία, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο, το πεντάκις χιλιοστό πόστο του Εάριου! Ζήτωσαν και πολλαπλασιασθήτωσαν!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2016)

Μπράβο, Εάριε! Και εις πολλά περισσότερα και σε ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2016)

Πεντοχίλιαρο, ε; Μια νοσταλγία με έπιασε.

Να τ' αβγατίσεις!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2016)

Και εις πολύ ανώτερα!


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2016)

...
You got what it takes :up: - Dave Clark Five


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2016)

Με αφορμή το δεκάκις χιλιοστό σχόλιό της, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην SBE όχι μόνο για τις παρατηρήσεις της, καίριες ακόμα και όταν ανάβουν φωτιές, αλλά και για ορισμένα από τα καλύτερα κομμάτια με συμβουλές επαγγελματικού προσανατολισμού που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ μου. Εύχομαι υγεία και κέφια και εις πολλά περισσότερα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2016)

Με την ευκαιρία, να επισημάνω και ότι ο Θησέας πέρασε τα χίλια σχόλια, αλλά με τον ρυθμό του, δεν πρόλαβα να απεικονίσω την ώρα και τη στιγμή . Να ευχηθούμε και εδώ εις πολλά περισσότερα!


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2016)

Μιλ μερσί. Και να σκεφτείς προχτές κοίταζα το 9999 και σκεφτόμουν να το φωτογραφίσω.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 24, 2016)

Και εις περισσότερα :)


----------



## Earion (Nov 24, 2016)

Η αεροναύτις μας, η SBE, να εξακολουθήσει να ίπταται στις ανώτερες σφαίρες της επιστήμης και της καταξίωσης, και να μας στέλνει από ψηλά τις ανταποκρίσεις της. :upz:


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2016)

Πολλές και εγκάρδιες ευχές στην SBE για τη σταθερή, ψύχραιμη και πρωτότυπη συνεισφορά της στο φόρουμ. Μακάρι να σμίγουν οι διαδρομές μας για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα.


----------



## rogne (Nov 24, 2016)

SBE & Θησέα, ευχές για πολλές (δεκάδες) χιλιάδες (αναρτήσεις, λίρες ευρώ κλπ.) ακόμα!


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2016)

...
Ευχαριστώ για την εξαιρετική συνεισφορά κι εύχομαι εις ανώτερα στους δυο αγγλομπάτηδές μας! 

Μουσικές πρέπουνέ σας πολλές, μα επειδή μούδε νου μούδε ώρα έχω τώρα και δε θέλω να ξεπετάξω κάτι μόνο και μόνο για τα μάτια, τάζω σας τις καλύτερες σαν θα μπορέσω να σας τιμήσω όπως ταιριάζει.

Χίλια καλώς εκάματε και μύρια να χαρείτε!


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2016)

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
Να 'ξερα τί σημαίνει αγγλομπάτης, να 'χα και τα ευρά/λίρες του Ρόνι...


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> ...Να 'ξερα τί σημαίνει αγγλομπάτης, να 'χα και τα ευρά/λίρες του Ρόνι...



Ο ξενομπάτης: στην κρητική διάλεκτο η σύνθετη αυτή λέξη (από το _ξένος + μπαίνω-εμβαίνω_) σημαίνει τον άνθρωπο που έρχεται από τα ξένα. Στο λεξικό του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη απαντάται ως _ξενομερίτης_ (ο άνθρωπος από τα ξένα μέρη).

Επειδή δεν σας έχω για ξένους, προτίμησα να πλάσω τον _αγγλομπάτη_, που

απ' την Αγγλία έρχεται κι όταν στη Λέξι μπαίνει 
στο έμπα του να χαίρεται, καμαρωτός να βγαίνει


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2016)

Συγχαρητήρια και στους δυο!


----------



## pontios (Nov 25, 2016)

Ναι, συγχαρητήρια... ahem, ahem!
Αλλά ας σημειώσω εδώ με υπερηφάνεια ότι κατάφερα να περάσω απαρατήρητος από μπροστά σας με το χιλιοστό μου post, σαν τον κλέφτη τα μεσάνυχτα. Εδω χρειάζεται η τέχνη. :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2016)

Ω! Αναλαμβάνω τις ευθύνες μου!

Αναδρομικά συγχαρητήρια και σε σένα, pontios. 

(Ο Λεξίαρχος έχει πάθει burnout --και τα άλλα δύο ρεκόρ του τα υπέδειξαν, για να είμαι ειλικρινής.)


----------



## pontios (Nov 25, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ω! Αναλαμβάνω τις ευθύνες μου!
> 
> Αναδρομικά συγχαρητήρια και σε σένα, pontios.
> 
> (Ο Λεξίαρχος έχει πάθει burnout --και τα άλλα δύο ρεκόρ του τα υπέδειξαν, για να είμαι ειλικρινής.)



Thanks, dr 7. 
Not being congratulated at the time was almost a relief.
You see, if I'm continually going to be stopped and congratulated for all the awesome things I do, and for every thing I achieve, I wouldn't have any time left for anything else. :)


----------



## cougr (Nov 25, 2016)

Pontios, I vaguely remember your feat didn't go unnoticed to at least one appreciative Lexilogia member, but this post of his obviously did.;)


----------



## pontios (Nov 25, 2016)

cougr said:


> Pontios, I vaguely remember your feat didn't go unnoticed to at least one appreciative Lexilogia member, but this post of his obviously did.;)



Thank you, cougr! In fact you deserve 1,000 retrospective and prospective "thank yous" for that (just in case I fail - or have failed - to notice or acknowledge any future or any other past acts of kindness on your part) .
I didn't realise it at the time.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2017)

Είναι καιρός για νέο Λεξίαρχο, methinks. Άσχετα από εξωτερικές συνθήκες, δεν είναι σωστό να πρέπει να κινείται μόνο μετά από εξωτερικά σκουντήματα.
Όμως η θέση δεν είναι αποκλειστική αλλά πρωτοβουλιακή. Την αναλαμβάνει όποιος επιθυμεί και βούλεται, αμισθί, χωρίς οδοιπορικά και επίδομα δημοσίων θεαμάτων.

Ένας τεράστιος πρόλογος για να επισημάνω ότι το ορόσημο των 2.000 αναρτήσεων ξεπέρασαν ο Ρογήρος και ο Μαρίνος. Είναι και οι δύο από τους ανθρώπους που εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Οι παρεμβάσεις τους είναι πάντα καίριες και μετρημένες και ακόμα και αν (σπανίως) διαφωνεί κανείς, είναι από τους ανθρώπους που χαίρεσαι να διαλέγεσαι μαζί τους.

Τα σχετικά σουβενιράκια κατά σειρά τερματισμού:


----------



## Marinos (Aug 14, 2017)

Από μια ηλικία και μετά, φαίνεται, αποφεύγουμε να θυμίσουμε τα γενέθλιά μας


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2017)

Ευχαριστούμε για την καλή σας παρέα και κάθε συνεισφορά σ' αυτή τη μεγάλη συλλογική προσπάθεια.


----------



## cougr (Aug 14, 2017)

Κι από μένα, ευχαριστώ για τη συνεισφορά σας. Πολλά συγχαρητήρια!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2017)

Ορίστε και το διχίλιαρο σουβενιράκι του Θησέα, που του αξίζουν πολλά ευχαριστώ επειδή μας κρατάει σε εγρήγορση με τις ερωτήσεις του και μας δείχνει ότι κάποια πράγματα που θεωρούμε αυτονόητα τελικά μόνο αυτονόητα δεν είναι:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2018)

Ως βετεράνος λεξιληξίαρχος ανακληθείς στη δράση επισημαίνω το 5.000στό («πέντε-χιλιοστό» κατά την ανύπαρκτη μέθοδό μου) ποστ του ιδρυτικού sarant και εύχομαι σε πολλά έτι, νικοδέσποτα.


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2018)

Να είσαι καλά που το απαθανάτισες, δόκτορα της καρδιάς μας!


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 12, 2018)

Χεχεχε, και σε ωραίο post έκλεισε το πενταχίλιαρο!


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2018)

Λίγα είναι, ε, λίγα. Λίγα αλλά καλά. Και πολύ καλά. :)
Με υγεία και κέφι πάντα!


----------

